# P-Side Training Prodigy



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2007)

well, time to start a journal again after a 2yr sabatical away from any kind of gym equipment haha..

there is a lot of work to be done, currently im 5'9" 189lbs.  im also leaner than i have been in a looooong time.  which is good since i was so skinny/fat.  anyway i have been back lifting for about 2 months, attached below are the last 3 weeks(not including last week, i took it off)(scratch that, i cant attach a .doc)  

im doing a push/pull split right now, 3 days a week.. this is the first week doing it so the weights for the exercises and appropriate rep ranges will fluctuate until i find where i need to be.  i will be switching out exercises every 2 weeks, and im being helped by P-funk on all of this(thanks bro!).

here is the split i will be doing, and might change/add some extra for biceps/calves depending how i feel:  

1) Overhead press- 4 sets x 2 reps (db mili)
2) CG bench press- 3 sets x 6-8 reps
3) Flyes- 3 x 12-15 reps (if not do a triceps exercise)
4) CG pulldown- 3 x 12

1) front squat- 4 sets x 1-2 reps; 2 sets x 5 reps
2) RDL- 3x6-8
3) abs
4) calf raises

1) Db rows- 3x5
2) chin ups- 3 x 6-10
3) seated cable row- 3x8-10
4) DB biceps curl- 3x6-12


*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec per side 2 sets
cable crunches 180x30 / 190x18

DB military press
45x6
70x2
80x2
80x2
80x2

CG bench
135x8
185x8
185x8

Flyes DB
20x14
30x8 
20x14

CG pulldowns
150x12
150x12
150x9

HIIT cardio on bike, 13mins total 30sec(80%) / 45sec(50%)


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey man thought I'd subscribe, first workout looks good! 

with P-funk helping you out you can't go wrong!

any reason why you were away from it for a while?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey, what's the deal with the tiny font?  How do you expect me to read it?  

 No more slacking now.     You've got an audience.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2007)

scarface-
i was in a relationship, and she had no interest in fitness.. so i swayed away from it for a bit.  plus i had a few injuries that were pretty debilitating.

capt'n i made the font smaller to diferentiate between the actual wo/split   yea, i have been doing really well, but thought its time to make another log.

my strenght has gone up a ton from when i started.. but its starting to slow a bit i think


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

damn relationships!!     Next time date a fitness girl...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2007)

roll with the general template I gave you for a few weeks (about 6-8) and make some gains and raise your work capacity.  Then we will do somethign that is more involved and specific towards making you an animal.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2007)

but your already married katt  

thanks P.  when you say raise the work capacity, do you mean more sets/reps? or heavier weight in general(or both)? i wil lswap exercises every 2 weeks or so, but should i also increase in volume?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> damn relationships!!     Next time date a fitness girl...



Really. I saw that and thought... There's a good reason to dump someone.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2007)

PreMier said:


> but your already married katt
> 
> thanks P.  when you say raise the work capacity, do you mean more sets/reps? or heavier weight in general(or both)? i wil lswap exercises every 2 weeks or so, but should i also increase in volume?



you ability to do more work....to handle a greater volume of exercise.  Increase work...increasing sets and reps over time is good, as is doing some cardio and activity.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2007)

i dont remember the last time i was this sore 

on a side note, i have been pretty bored and reading old threads.. damn i used to be warm and fuzzy inside http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/31690-am-i-only-one-feeling-all.html#post651860

pretty fuckin far from that now ha..


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

PreMier said:


> scarface-
> i was in a relationship, and she had no interest in fitness.. so i swayed away from it for a bit.  plus i had a few injuries that were pretty debilitating.



damn. first question you ask the next girl "so what is your opinion of a gym?" ...just kidding man!

good that you're back at it though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2007)

Funny your journal is going north, mine is going south.  Whatever.  Absolutely great seeing you posting your wo's in here again Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

no shit huh scarface haha

yo JD waas happenin mang?  haha  what do you mean yours are going south? you arent even posting them!

*Todays workout*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

front squat-
135x5(warmup)
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
155x5
155x5
i will definately increase weight here next time.

RDL-
275x7
275x7
275x6
fucking grip

Calf raises seated
3 sets x AMAP

no abs or cardio


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like the weights are going pretty good. just remember your only sore for the next couple of days after a good workout. so if you workout 4 times a week,,,,,,,,,, you will always be sore. ooopppps that wasnt nice. but it is a great feeling, its your body telling you,"thanks for not sitting around an getting fat" . keep up the hard work, and if you turn out to be a great success story,then i want to be P-funks next test subject.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

was'sup, you sexy biotch!
Glad to see ya back!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been so busy since arriving at school, but I just wanted to let you know:

You are the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice man, deads are looking solid!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

toh- yea i used to lift all the time, my avi is when i was about 220lbs.. just getting back into the swing of things.  ive known P for a long time, he is a great trainer, and thats why i asked him to help me.  that way i learn instead of going at it hap hazardly

your the sexy bastard mike! thanks man, hope you feel better today

good to see ya around sox. if you dont go with west side, what will you go with(if you decide to switch it out)

thanks scar. my limiting factor is definately grip at this point in time.  i will start training it on push days and back days after my workouts


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 27, 2007)

good looking workouts, i have been too busy combing my hair to lift much lately.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

Youll never let that one go huh  good to see ya post a workout though


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Youll never let that one go huh  good to see ya post a workout though



In reality my brother has been gone and I simply can't push myself the same way with him gone.  I did a push workout machine only and my numbers were good but it's not the same without military presses and dumbbell/barbell presses.  He gets back this weekend though.

How much are you weighing now?  Far too lazy to skim backward.  You talk to Pfunk in person about your routines?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

yea, i talk to p.  he says not to call him so its via email haha.  we stayed in vegas one year for the olympia, he is a cool cat, and im glad i can pull from his knowledge pool.  

weight today in am was 187lbs. im 5'9.

where did dave go to?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 27, 2007)

He's the only one on this board I would actually let train me.  Good choice.

What type of strength goals are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

would like to have my deadlift around 500lbs again, and hopefully i can get my squat that high as well.  if i can i might consider strongman training.

but for now i will stick with bodybuilding and any strength will be a bonus


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2007)

I just more or less bounce ideas his way.  I don't like the idea of "online training" or "online trainers."  I think it is a scam.  I have worked out with PreMier before and I know him, so i have an idea about him as an individual.  But, it is impossible for me to really "train" him since i am not there to see what is going on....so ijust throw ideas at him and see where it goes from there.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)

*Todays workout*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

Crunches- 40 x2 sets
Stability ball plank- 40sec x2 sets

DB rows-
60x7
85x5
85x5
85x5

chinups-
bwx7
bwx5
bwx5

seated cable rows-
210x10
210x10
210x9

DB bicep curls-
35x11
35x11
35x10

BB curls-
90x5
90x5
90x5

HIIT cardio on bike, 13mins total 30sec(80%) / 45sec(50%)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like there's still some good strength there!
luckily..you went down in weight...i went...up.
I am dreading pull ups now....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> *Todays workout*
> 
> warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).
> 
> ...


Nothing weak about that workout.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice workout man, those are some serious cable rows there!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2007)

hey mike.  pullups have always been so hard for me, dont know why.. i am doing more and more every week though.  think is i was skinny/fat.  i will post some before pics after i put on a little more size.

thanks JD and SF.  strength is coming back still, cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

well..I'm just fat...fat...at the moment...hauling that extra 40lbs up just...sux!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2007)

Not bad considering you took two years off  

Keep it up.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice workout PreMier!  So you do 7-8 reps on some and higher , 10 on others?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks YM.  can wait for the chocolate! hahaha



katt said:


> Nice workout PreMier!  So you do 7-8 reps on some and higher , 10 on others?


from the first post, here is my routine



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> here is the split i will be doing, and might change/add some extra for biceps/calves depending how i feel:
> 
> 1) Overhead press- 4 sets x 2 reps (db mili)
> 2) CG bench press- 3 sets x 6-8 reps
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec per side 2 sets
cable crunches 180x30 / 190x17 

DB military press
35x8
80x3
80x3
80x3
80x3

CG bench
185x8
185x8
185x6

Flyes DB
20x15
20x15
20x15

CG pulldowns
150x12
150x12
150x10

no time for cardio.. slept in this morning 

got a really deep stretch on the flyes, and i got an extra rep across the board on overhead DB presses.

i will do one more week of these exercises then switch things up again.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

shit, 180lb cable crunches!!

nice work man


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

how far do u pull yourself up- to the chin or to the chest, cuz when i was 185 i could do 10 and 12 for sets,now that i am at 200 its tough to get even 8 on the first set, i pretty much just  go to the chin, but i resist on the way down.  katt and i watched a guy do them the other day and he only did about an 8 inch movement, and never got down far enough to straighten his arms.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

on my chinups?  i extend the arm fully, then pull myself so my chin is above my hands


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

*Todays workout*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

crunches 40 x 2 sets
stability ball plank 20sec x 2 sets

front squat-
135x5(warmup)
205x2
205x2
205x2
205x2
185x5
185x5


RDL-
295x7
295x6
295x5
fucking grip

Calf raises bb & free motion
3 sets x AMAP


good workout.. spent a lot of time resting between deads. grip sucks(always hold double overhand) and i gassed pretty hard


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> grip sucks(always hold double overhand) and i gassed pretty hard



Is using chalk an option?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

possibly.  the gym rules say no, but i have seen people use chalk as long as they are careful not to make a huge mess. sweaty palms is only a small part of it.. im just not strong enough yet to hold it.  so i will have to take some time and work on my crushing grip strength.

where do you buy your chalk?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

can u do opposing grips till it comes up?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

i could but it puts more stress on one side of the back, and also the bicep.  so i try and avoid an over/under grip


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

gotcha. I started doing it to get away from using straps all the time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> where do you buy your chalk?



I bought a 1 lb box many years ago and still have about half of it left.  I don't remember which place, though.   Do a search on  "gym chalk" and you'll get a list of places that sell it.  It should run you around $10 and will probably last a lifetime.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

ok, so I've read "gassed" in two different journals.. what the fuck does it mean?...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wassup top gun glad to see a new journal!!  Workouts look solid bro still a rock solid brotha even 2 years off LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so I've read "gassed" in two different journals.. what the fuck does it mean?...



Tired...exhausted...

Damn blonds gotta build a bridge over your head b/c ya'll miss everything


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Tired...exhausted...
> 
> Damn blonds gotta build a bridge over your head b/c ya'll miss everything


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lmfao!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2007)

break out the COC and start working on that grip dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


>


I don't care who you are...that's funny right there!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

still some damn good RDLs there!

throw some static holds in there for the grip and you're set...or COC..what is COC anyway?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

you have never played with a COC?  you squeeze it and it works your grip! haha  i have my own, so i dont have to use anyone elses.

coc=captian of crush

whats up DB, how are you bro?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice leg workout.   Front squats look good


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2007)

Whats up bro!  Man just gettin settled in the new area my me and workin my ass of!  Trying to get rid of this cold so I can get back to the gym!!!  LOL

COC I just found mine the other day but I need a stronger one...I've outgrown this one LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

you don't need a stronger one, you just need to change the way you use it.

I train a guy who was a world champion arm wrester and he told me when they would train they would take the COC and squeeze it closed (putting a penny between the two handles).  Then, holding it closed you try and do wrist curls with it.  I can see how that thing would build your grip like crazy!  I can barely get a good wrist curl with the 'trainer!'


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

fuck i cant find my trainer... i will have to use the #1.  have you tried a #2 yet?

*todays workout*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

side planks 65sec per side 2 sets
cable crunches 180x30 / 190x22

DB rows
60x8(wu)
90x5
90x5
90x5

chinups
BWx7
BWx7
BWx5

seated cable rows
210x10
210x10
210x10

alternating DB curls
35x12
35x10
35x10

damn this was a heavy workout.. i feel really beat.  soon i will switch the cable crunches up a notch when i can get 190x30.  the cable rows were really hard.. i should probably only count 9 reps because the 10th was just pathetic 

i think i need more sleep, or need to eat more or something.  i dont feel like i am recovering fully for some reason.. i also havent gained any weight lately although body composition seems to be changing ever so slowly.  i will have to take some pics soon, and send them to you P.  ive also been focusing on my posture a lot more.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

I can get the #2 almost handle to handle right now.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

fuck! im buying one right now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

did you try and do the wrist curl while squeezing the #1??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

oh yea.. i can get it about half way curled.. then BAM it fucks me up and opens.  im buying a new trainer too

fuckin expensive


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

look for it on other sites.

ironwoodyfitness.com
elitefts.com

they all have grippers. they may be cheaper than Iron Mind.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

DB military press
35x8
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x2  

CG bench
185x8
185x7
185x5

Flyes DB
25x15
25x14
25x12

CG pulldowns
150x12
150x12
150x11

no cardio

wow, the heavy pressing really takes it out of me.. and it showed on my cg bench.  hey p, i need to change things up, i will send you an email.

weight today 188lbs


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

great job man! very nice military pressing


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

dam Jake....4 taking all that time off...your mil presses are awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Strong pressing, no wonder you didnt do any cardio. Run after all that and youd be bits on the floor .

Seriously, looking good


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks scar, mike and gaz.  i have always had good pressing strength, so its coming back pretty good.

*Todays workout*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
cable crunches 180/30 190/26

front squat-
135x5(warmup)
225x2
225x2
225x2
225x2
185x5
185x4


RDL-
295x6
295x6
295x6
fucking grip..

Calf raises bb 

fucking grip! goddamnit.  anyway i got my #2 coc last night, and suprisingly i can almost close it.  I get it down to about 1/2" or so. man thats fucking hard.. i will be practicing with the #1 today.

squats were really heavy.. my form started to go down the drain after the 2nd set, but whatever.. its my last week for heavy anyway.  oh and no cardio.. i was hoping that by cutting out the hiit i would gain some weight.. but NO. I have been eating chocolate and shit too. weight today 186


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2007)

if your grip is failing that bad on RDLs, you have two options:

1) do cluster sets.  So, if you are going for sets of 6 (like you were there), do 3 reps, set the bar down and rest your grip for 15sec, and then do 3 more.  Try nad lower your rest between clusters a little bit each week until your grip builds up.

2) Use straps and work your hamstring (that is the goal anyway) and then, when you are done with your RDL sets, load the bar up heavier than your RDL sets and do some static holds for time to work your gip.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

even with bad grip, those are some good deads! can't imagine them with a better grip!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you don't need a stronger one, you just need to change the way you use it.
> 
> I train a guy who was a world champion arm wrester and he told me when they would train they would take the COC and squeeze it closed (putting a penny between the two handles).  Then, holding it closed you try and do wrist curls with it.  I can see how that thing would build your grip like crazy!  I can barely get a good wrist curl with the 'trainer!'



I tried that with my little Sporter model.  My write started popping.  

That's some brutal shit.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> if your grip is failing that bad on RDLs, you have two options:
> 
> 1) do cluster sets.  So, if you are going for sets of 6 (like you were there), do 3 reps, set the bar down and rest your grip for 15sec, and then do 3 more.  Try nad lower your rest between clusters a little bit each week until your grip builds up.
> 
> 2) Use straps and work your hamstring (that is the goal anyway) and then, when you are done with your RDL sets, load the bar up heavier than your RDL sets and do some static holds for time to work your gip.



im a dumbass.. i was always under the impression that a romanian dead was similar to a traditional deadlift, rather than a SLDL  

fuck fuck fuck  i have been doing pretty much traditional deadlifts


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/44926-premier-change-your-avatar.html#post956517  i have a headache and im bored


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/44926-premier-change-your-avatar.html#post956517  i have a headache and im bored



I noticed!  I'm not surprised that min0 played a hand.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 14, 2007)

my calves are so fucked up, i can hardly put my legs straight.. i havent been to the gym since thursday, didnt have time to go yesterday.  been kinda depressed to, and thats not helping much


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

What's wrong with your calves?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 14, 2007)

did a workout called crazy calves.  you get an aerobics step, and get on the smith machine.. i used 10lbs on each side.  each set consists of:

reps
50 all the way up/down
25 half way up
10 one leg
10 other leg
25 half way down


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> been kinda depressed to, and thats not helping much



whats up bro?

hell if anyones depressed lately its me...lets see you top me?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 15, 2007)

well, a lot of it stems from this girl i like.. she is really LDS and has a very strong faith.. well, im not so LDS.  i was raised in the church, but kinda grew away from it.  i like who i am.. i feel i have good values and morals.. and dont understand why i need to go to church to show that.  

im in salt lake city, and its all about extremes.. you have very extreme LDS people that are all about the church, and then you have all the chicks that go to the bar and sleep around w/ a bunch of people.  there doesnt seem to be any inbetween.. i mean there is, but its small.  

so basically im at a crossroads.. im 25 now, i want to have a good healthy relationship.  this girl has her head on straight, she has direction, and knows where her life is going.  she is also into fitness.  its like a perfect package except for the religious aspect of it all.. I know life is all about sacrifices, but how much would i need to eventually sacrafice if this did work out?  i dunno, i guess im just confused.. so i told her i would read some scriptures with her and maybe go to church..   so im just worried if this isnt who i am, will she stil laccept me, or will she need to move on?




Oh and this is the workout that I will be doing for the next 2 weeks, again thanks to P for the template help.

DB bench 2 sets x 8-12 reps
standing overhead BB 3 sets x 8-12 reps
bench dips 3 sets x 12-15 reps
reverse grip pulldowns 3 sets x 12 reps

deadlift 2 sets x 8-12 reps 
leg press 3 sets x 8-12
step up 3 sets x 12-15
calves

bb rows 3 sets x 8-12
CG pulldowns 2 sets x 12-15
prone incline t's 2 sets x 12-15 reps
bb curls 3 sets x 8-12


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

DB bench
35x10(wu)
60x12
60x12

standing overhead BB (strict form)
115x8
95x10
95x8

Bench dips
bwx13
bwx15
bwx15

reverse grip pulldowns
135x12
135x12
135x12

good workout and the pace was fast.  finished it in under 30mins.  i also forgot my rep range on dips, thats why the firs set was lower 

and i can almost close the #2 gripper! i can get it about this close *|-|*

weight today 186lbs  but i can see some veins in my shoulders now


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice job PreMier!

great OH BB presses!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks bro

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
Cable crunches 180x30 190x30 

Deadlift
135x5 (wu)
275x9
275x9

leg press (total plates)
8x12
8x12
8x12

step ups (each leg)
55x10
55x10

calves

wow.. that was a tough workout.  step ups really fried my grip, i could barely hang on by the last set. will also move up on the cable crunches next time because i hit 30 w/ 190


----------



## tallcall (Oct 18, 2007)

Everything looks good man! How are things going?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2007)

good i guess.  just have to take life one step at a time.  i have come to the realization that first i have to decide where i want to go in life, then i decide who will be going with me.  so i need to take life step by step.  this always happens to me to.. i find a girl i like, and i fall.. and then i dont date because falling sucks 

bet you werent expecting that eh? haha

also i might do this workout for 3 weeks instead of 2(if P doesnt mind).  i kinda like the change and doing higher volume.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 19, 2007)

well what makes u happy in life?


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the girl problems P..  but you know, religion is a *huge *deal!  And if she can deal with you the way you are fine, but trying to be something that your not may work for a while, but not in the long run..

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry to hear that man, some girls just aren't worth it. not downing all girls, don't get me wrong because there are a lot of awesome girls out there, but it always happens that you get that one that messes shit up. happens to the best of us. saying this from experience...

on a lighter note, great workout! stepups = brutal!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2007)

PreMier said:


> good i guess.  just have to take life one step at a time.  i have come to the realization that first i have to decide where i want to go in life, then i decide who will be going with me.  so i need to take life step by step.  this always happens to me to.. i find a girl i like, and i fall.. and then i dont date because falling sucks
> 
> bet you werent expecting that eh? haha
> 
> also i might do this workout for 3 weeks instead of 2(if P doesnt mind).  i kinda like the change and doing higher volume.



go for it.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

BB rows
barx8 (wu)
135x12
135x11
135x10

CG pulldowns
150x12
150x11

prone incline t's
15x15
15x15

BB curls
80x12
80x10
80x10

DB hammer
50x4
50x4
50x5

static db holds
110x45 sec
110x25 sec

Good workout, grip was toasted after the static holds.. couldnt find the 100lb db's to use, they dissapeared


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

your workouts are looking amazing dude, seriously. and looking bad ass in your new pic too man, i cant blame you for being a happy sumo. what are static db holds?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

thats an older pic, i will take some new ones soon.  weighed 186 today and im lookin really good   just wish i was bigger at this bf level 

basically i just pick up some heavy dumbells and then hold them until my grip fails.

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
Cable crunches 190x30 190x30 

DB bench
35x10
70x12
70x10

OH BB press (strict unless stated)
115x10
115x7 (push press)
95x9

bench dips (plate on lap)
BWx15
45x15
45x15

reverse grip pulldowns
150x12
150x12
150x12


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

what was your weight in your new avatar?  looks like the progress is coming along pretty good. keep hitting it hard, and you know the saying weights before dates. unless you are lucky enough to have your date be your w/o partner.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking big Premier.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

great workout man!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

weight was probably about 10lbs heavier in the avi, but i am leaner now.  thanks min0 and scar


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice looking workouts. I wish I could keep it that simple, but it'll never happen.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like you are back into it.    

You look big in the ava


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute,



Exactly what are these two exercises?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

they are warmups.. you grab your knee and pull it to your chest while taking steps, it stretches the hip flexor and the glutes, and the other you kick your butt while walking.. and it warms up the hamstrings

atleast i think thats right, P should chime in


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are back into it.
> 
> You look big in the ava



I second that!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts. I wish I could keep it that simple, but it'll never happen.



yea, i see the crazy ladder shit you do haha.. i used to do them on db shoulder presses.. good times.

thanks YM.. just trying to get back on track


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2007)

lookin good Jake


----------



## tallcall (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, i see the crazy ladder shit you do haha.. i used to do them on db shoulder presses.. good times.
> 
> thanks YM.. just trying to get back on track



Don't count yourself out too fast there, you're inspiring the rest of us!


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Jake  How you doing?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Don't count yourself out too fast there, you're inspiring the rest of us!



he inspires me......everyday of my life.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> he inspires me......everyday of my life.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

PreMier said:


> they are warmups.. you grab your knee and pull it to your chest while taking steps, it stretches the hip flexor and the glutes, and the other you kick your butt while walking.. and it warms up the hamstrings



Thanks!  I tried them this morning as a warmup before squatting.  Good stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks JD and tallcall

hey sara im doing great thanks   good to see you post again, and im sure you will do great for your comp!

thanks P, i love you too 

glad you liked them.. i think they've been pretty beneficial for myself, i never used to warm up at all


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 24, 2007)

good to see you posting again Jake...was getting worried. Do you know what ur weight and bf% is around cuz u look HUGE in ur avy cuz?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2007)

hey Justin, how you feelin man?  195-200lbs 9-10%


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 24, 2007)

slowly getting better....taking forever, that's for sure.  You're definetly huge. doesn't look like you lost much, which is always good.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, i see the crazy ladder shit you do haha.. i used to do them on db shoulder presses.. good times.
> 
> thanks YM.. just trying to get back on track



Yeah, I really wouldn't reccomend the stuff I do to most people in general, and I'm sure you can figure out why. But it's working for my specific needs for the time being. Looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks man.  you should look into the first phase of tp-pt on mindandmuscle.net  its a volume phase, i think you would like it.

thats good to hear J.  yea, im coming back good, taking some time but hey thats what happens ya know.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks. That's a great site. It's just the kind of stuff I'm looking for right now.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

deadlift
275x10
275x9

leg press (total plates)
10x11
10x10
10x11

step ups (each leg)
50x10
50x10

calves

wow.. i feel sick.  fuckin step ups are really hard.  not only did i think i was going to shit my pants, but my grip gets totally trashed


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2007)

P ... hows you? 

I'm doing pretty much the same ... doing my gym thing during the week which allows me to get my party on during the weekends.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

nice workout man!

those step-ups do a number on the 'ol grip, eh?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

hey NT good to see ya   you and the missus doing anything 'freaky' for halloween? haha  some of the other members here are going to the fetish ball.

yea, after deadlifts and then doing 10 one leg, then 10 the other each set it really hits my static strength hard


----------



## tallcall (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks good man, and I think you're looking pretty big there D )!

What's your limit on static grip exercises? I mean how long can you hold the weight and how much weight?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

last saturday it was 110lb dumbells for 45 seconds. i will do it again this saturday


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2007)

PreMier said:


> last saturday it was 110lb dumbells for 45 seconds. i will do it again this saturday



I think my max is 110 pounders too. I walked about 90 steps (no idea how long I held them, but they were deadlifted and walked a bunch of times). I don't think I can hold them for a minute straight though.

I always thought it funny to see how the other people either think you're a god or stare at you thinking you're crazy (I like to drop my weights by them - just scare them a little).


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.* actually did this on saturday afternoon

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
Cable crunches 190x30 190x30 

bb rows
barx8 wu
135x12
135x12
135x10

cg pulldowns
150x15
150x11

prone incline t's
20x15
20x15

bb curls
80x12
80x11
80x11

db hammer
50x4
50x4
50x4

forgot to do static holds, just used the #1 coc.  i will also up the weight on set 2 of cable crunches next w/o


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Rowing is looking good, dude 

How are you finding the gripper? Im toying with the idea of getting one, but dont want to buy one i have no chance closing at this stage .


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

I second the rowing, looking good!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks guys.

Gaz, you cant go wrong with a level one. thats what i would get then once you can close it a good 15x's go to a level 2.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Gaz, you cant go wrong with a level one. thats what i would get then once you can close it a good 15x's go to a level 2.



Level One it is .

Its good theyre all the same price i guess, that makes it less of a problem if i turn out to be a pussy, haha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> *so here is todays workout.* actually did this on saturday afternoon
> 
> warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).
> 
> ...


Solid wo Jake.  What is your cadence?  I'm betting nice and slow  .


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2007)

like my tempo? usually its pretty quick.. but it depends.  sometimes i feel like going slow and feeling a good contraction, other times i like to move the weight, because its heavy and i need to be in the appropriate rep range.  how you doin JD?


i want to not i did full out sprints last night.. got kinda upset and needed to 'release' if you will..  so i did them on the practice field at the highschool.

300yds x 1
rest
300yds x 1
rest
100yds x 2
rest
50 yds x 2

my throat is kinda fucked up, because it was cold out, and i was running at 100%.. got really winded

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

db bench
35x8 wu
75x12
75x9

overhead bb
95x12
95x8 + 4 pushpress
95x8 + 4 pushpress

bench dips (plate on lap)
45x15
45x15
45x15

reverse grip pulldowns
150x12
150x12
150x12

pretty good workout, weight is still around 187lbs.

hey P i need a new template, could you help me out


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> 300yds x 1
> rest
> 300yds x 1
> rest
> ...



That's some serious sprinting.  Keep that up and you'll be doing quarter-mile sprints soon.  Those numbers put mine to shame.  I'll think I'll take up knitting now.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

damn, good workouts pre. no wonder why youre so big man !!, haha  really though, nice numbers.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks bro.. wait till i train heavy  j/k hahaha

hey Trips, its getting colder here could you make me a hat?   but seriously i was having a hard night.. so it was more of a 'rage/fug the world' type run.  i was honestly seeing if i could make myself puke, but it just made my throat sore from the cold and im still coughing today


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Great workouts. Keeping it simple and solid. Great Strength on your overhead bb's too. bb rows are impressive, as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> hey Trips, its getting colder here could you make me a hat?   but seriously i was having a hard night.. so it was more of a 'rage/fug the world' type run.  i was honestly seeing if i could make myself puke, but it just made my throat sore from the cold and im still coughing today




Yeah, rapidly inhaling cold air does wonders for the throat, doesn't it?    We'll be getting that kind of weather soon.  Not looking forward to it.

I found a hat for you.  It's accompanied by a pair of gloves, too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

rage, a great way to fuel an awesome workout in my opinion. honestly, as long as you keep you're head on right and not lack for and hurt/kill yourself.

great sprinting, and a great workout also PreMier


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks guys, and trips as long as you make the doggie hat, i will sport that thing everywhere!

kinda did whatever today.. legs were sore from sprinting, imagine that   good workout today, i feel like puking

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
Cable crunches 200x30 200x24 

leg press (total plates)
6x10
8x10
10x10
12x9
4x15 (burnout)

SLDL
135x10
185x10
185x10

extensions
130x15
130x14

calves


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

nice workout man, and all this after your hardcore sprinting...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man, and all this after your hardcore sprinting...



+1

Your legs must hate you.


----------



## katt (Nov 1, 2007)

Gotta love those burnouts on the leg press..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2007)

oh they hate me alright.. i probably wont be able to squat to shit in the morning


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice leg press. Those are some pretty nice looking extenstions as well!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2007)

thx bro

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

bb rows
barx8 wu
135x12
135x12
135x12

cg pulldown
150x15
150x14

prone inc T
20x15
20x15

bb curl
80x12
80x12
80x12

db hammer
50x4
50x4
50x4
50x4

behind back wrist curl
60x20
60x15

static db holds
100x35sec
100x31sec


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> like my tempo? usually its pretty quick.. but it depends.  sometimes i feel like going slow and feeling a good contraction, other times i like to move the weight, because its heavy and i need to be in the appropriate rep range.  how you doin JD?
> 
> 
> i want to not i did full out sprints last night.. got kinda upset and needed to 'release' if you will..  so i did them on the practice field at the highschool.
> ...



I never thought of adding push presses at the end of my OH's.

Are you coming back from an injury?  I havent read your goals, just this last page.  You look kinda huge.  I figured the numbers would be larger.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 4, 2007)

nice workout man

sick DB holds!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never thought of adding push presses at the end of my OH's.
> 
> Are you coming back from an injury?  I havent read your goals, just this last page.  You look kinda huge.  I figured the numbers would be larger.



i took about 2 yrs off from the gym, just wasnt part of my life, and yes there were injuries.. so i am getting back into things.  i have been back lifting for slightly over 4 months.  so i dropped from 215lbs down to about 177ish and over the last 4 months ive put on about 10lbs. weights/reps are increasing at a steady pace every week still.  i figure its going to be atleast 8-10 months before i get back to where i was before i left off with it all.

thanks for droppin by


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, why the hiatus?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2007)

Him and P had a secret love affair.  When P dumped him, he was devastated, and vowed to never workout again to spite him.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2007)

dislocated shoulder, pnemonia, and a girlfriend that wasnt into fitness.  so after recovering i put it all on the back burner


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2007)

here is my new routine..

> > push
cg bench 4 sets 2-3 reps
bb mili 3 sets 6-9 reps
db bench 2 sets 8-12 reps
lateral raises 2 sets 8-12 reps
pressdowns 2 sets 6-9 reps

> > legs
squats 4 sets 2-3 reps
sldl 3 sets 8-12 reps
extensions 2 sets 10-15
calves

> > pull
cable rows 4 sets 2-3 reps
bb rows 3 sets 6-9 reps
cg pulldowns 3 sets 8-12 reps
db hammer 4 sets 4-6
prone inc db face pulls 2 sets 10-12


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a solid routine!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Him and P had a secret love affair.  When P dumped him, he was devastated, and vowed to never workout again to spite him.



I, of course, like your excuse better. I was guessing that there may have been some kind of bitter love triangle (or something else that might appear of Jerry Springer).


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking routine man. Are you just looking for a change up or something?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> dislocated shoulder, pnemonia, and *a girlfriend that wasnt into fitness*.  so after recovering i put it all on the back burner



Ive never had a girl that was into fitness.  The girls I have seen that are into fitness have a smug look about them.  But I can see how a workout life could be better despite the "anything you can do. I can do better" look.

And so many of them look so good.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks guys. tallcall i change my routine every 3-4 weeks.

yea, im about 50/50 on girls that are really active/into fitness.  the ones that are i have more in common with.

i need to make a correction to my workout too, on push day im adding reverse grip pulldowns

*so here is todays workout.* actually did this on saturday afternoon

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

side planks 65sec x 2 sets
Cable crunches 200x30 200x26

cg bench
135x10 wu
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

standing bb mili
115x9
115x9
115x6

db bench
70x12
70x8

lateral raises
20x12
20x12

vbar pressdown
70x9
80x9

reverse grip pulldowns
150x12
150x12

good workout, weight is up to 188.  but last night at fhe i ate a whole pumpkin pie in a pie eating contest.  it was one of those giant ones from costco.. and i will never eat pumpkin pie again. 

i will need to go heavier on the cg bench, im just afraid of getting stuck under the bar ha


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> good workout, weight is up to 188.  but last night at fhe i ate a whole pumpkin pie in a pie eating contest.  it was one of those giant ones from costco.. and i will never eat pumpkin pie again.



I'll give it until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Good show on the Mil.Pressing, dude! Nice weight for that rep range


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

How tall are you?


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> im just afraid of getting stuck under the bar ha


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

your probably right sox haha.. but if i would have puked im sure it would have been longer.

thanks gaz.. my best is 225x6 seated bb.  so i have a long way to go 

akira im 5'9".  shorter than most, taller than P 

have you ever been stuck under the bar? it fucking sucks man! you have to throw it up and hope it catches the lower pins, because if not it will smash your face!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> your probably right sox haha.. but if i would have puked im sure it would have been longer.
> 
> thanks gaz.. my best is 225x6 seated bb.  so i have a long way to go
> 
> ...



I've been caught a few times, but I don't let that stop me (just makes me think for a minute).


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

like the new routine

great workout too.

I was caught under the bar last week and some fucker just sat there and watch my struggle. I saw him at the gym today and would have loved to knock his block off!


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah,, come Thanksgiving you'll be wolfing down another pie   

Nice workout you got there P.  And why is it that people won't help you when you need it???   I have no fucking clue.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

i remember reading that scar haha.. 

i could ask someone, but i know how i would feel if someone asked me for a spot 4 times.  i would be bugged to hell, and probably tell them not to bother me again


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ive never had a girl that was into fitness.



You should try a gymnast.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

*so here is todays workout.*

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).  

crunches 40 reps x 2 sets
stability ball planks 45sec x 2 sets

squats
135x10 wu
225x4
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3

sldl
205x12
205x12
205x10 (grip  )

extensions
140x15
140x15

calves

good workout today.. im still trying to find the appropriate weight/rr.  weight was up, but i ate like shit last night.. went to a jazz game, and it kicked ass!!! 190lbs


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Good workout.  Grip always fucked me over on BB shrugs.  That's why I prefer Hise's, I can pile on more weight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

solid workout man, squats are looking good


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

whats hise's?  thanks scar

my legs are fragged already.. that is all


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice looking workout!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 8, 2007)

Hises are basically shoulder shrugs done h the bar across your traps. As you breathe in, you raise the bar with your traps and as you breathe out you let it lower. The difference between the starting and ending position may only be a few inches, but it can be a lot of work. 

By the way, you are expected to load a lot of weight on these.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Its a pushed shrug.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

thats one hell of a leg workout


----------



## tallcall (Nov 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its a pushed shrug.



Yeah, I love to put them in every now and then. I kind of like going "old school" every so often anyways.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 8, 2007)

Your working sets make me feel weak !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Coming back strong Jake.  Don't think I am not following .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

good to see you JD   man my legs are fucked already.. i see a hot tub, and a hot woman in my near future


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

heya bro workouts are lookin good man!  5'9" shit I wish LOL...you guys make me feel so damn short!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like you are back in the flow  and down to 190lbs!!

Good work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello ??  Anyone home ?


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2007)

Taking a little time off?????


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2007)

been kinda depressed.. eating shitty.. not going to the gym.. meh.

i leave for vegas tomorrow(driving down) to spend time with my family.  i will try and get back into lifting when i come back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Lifting will make you feel better


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2007)

i know, but im not feeling up to it


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2007)

climb out of that cave you are livin' in brother.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

hope you get your drive back soon man, you were making some awesome progress to slack off now!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2007)

i closed the #2 coc  

still havent been to the gym, having a rough time right now.  should be back in the next few weeks though.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i closed the #2 coc
> 
> still havent been to the gym, having a rough time right now. should be back in the next few weeks though.


 
Nice! Congrats on #2! 

Just take it at your own pace man, theres no point forcing yourself back into the gym if youre not there mentally. That sort of thing will get you injured and then youll have no choice but to stay at home gripping your CoC all day.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll second that.  Nice job on closing the #2. 

And, yes, don't go back until you're ready.  I was in the same position a year and a half ago.  I started my _Bloody But Unbound_ journal when I came back.  Hopefully, whatever is holding you back now, will become fuel to fire you on later.


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree!  When you workout as hard as you do,,, sometimes you just have to take a breather,  re-group and relax!!


----------



## tallcall (Dec 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Congrats on #2!
> 
> youll have no choice but to stay at home gripping your CoC all day.



Is this really a bad thing? What if you have someone else gripping your CoC at home?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2007)

great job on closing the #2.

Coc's are fun to play with.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2007)

are you close to closing #2?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't know.  I don't have one.  My hand strength has been good since I have been in my massage therapy class though.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2007)

my crushing strenght has gone up a ton.  i dont know how well it will translate to static though.  i thought you had one though.. why dont you buy one?



ok i guess i should say whats been going on.. lately due to the realestate market, the business im in has slowed quite a bit.  also because of the economy but whatever.. anyway i have had a rough time with some personal issues but mostly financial.  not to mention i was in a car accident early last week and smashed my car.  so.. i have been trying to get everything together and straightened out.. and i just havent been motivated to go to the gym until my life is a little less chaotic.  i do plan on starting back soon though, my body comp changes really fast.  for the good, but also for the bad.  i have already lost lbm(i blame it on poor diet, lack of food, stress/cortisol etc).  but it shouldnt be hard to get back.  its just upsetting because i was making good progress


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> my crushing strenght has gone up a ton.  i dont know how well it will translate to static though.  i thought you had one though.. why dont you buy one?



I do statics by holding the gripper closed for as long as possible.  I like to imagine that this translates over to my grip on Deads.



PreMier said:


> ok i guess i should say whats been going on.. lately due to the realestate market, the business im in has slowed quite a bit.  also because of the economy but whatever.. anyway i have had a rough time with some personal issues but mostly financial.  not to mention i was in a car accident early last week and smashed my car.  so.. i have been trying to get everything together and straightened out.. and i just havent been motivated to go to the gym until my life is a little less chaotic.  i do plan on starting back soon though, my body comp changes really fast.  for the good, but also for the bad.  i have already lost lbm(i blame it on poor diet, lack of food, stress/cortisol etc).  but it shouldnt be hard to get back.  its just upsetting because i was making good progress



It might help if you force yourself back into the gym.  I've come to find working out to be a great stress reliever.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2007)

u lazy motherfucker...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the latest setback, but try to find some positives, weather the storm, and get back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey P!
Sorry to hear that...at least you are ok...as long as you are healthy...everything else can be taken care of.
The Audi is smashed? hmm...I need someone to smash mine...my dam check engine light is on...again...I swear, that thing can't stay off more than a couple months...
Take care, get things straight and move forward when you are ready to, bro-
Merry Christmas!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2007)

hey i will be back for the new year   how you doin justin? merry christmas bro!

mike and trips, same to you guys.  mike my cel is never on.. but reading the forums, its pretty normal ha.  i should have the car back soon.

updated avi.. from long ago. dang i used to be kinda big haha


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I do statics by holding the gripper closed for as long as possible.  I like to imagine that this translates over to my grip on Deads.
> 
> 
> It might help if you force yourself back into the gym.  I've come to find working out to be a great stress reliever.


I imagine and have come to find the same.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jake!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey P, hope all is well and I hope you had a great Christmas and New Year!...now get back in the gym and push some weight, man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the workout ????


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2008)

starts next tuesday


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2008)

good to hear bro..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

hey justin how ya doin man?

gym today went back to an old push/pull

warmup consisting of walking knee grabs, walking heel to glute, external shoulder rotations, jumping jacks(50).

side planks 60sec x 1 set 30sec x 1 set
Cable crunches 170x30 170x25

DB bench
35x12
60x10
60x10

OH BB press (strict unless stated)
85x12
85x9 
85x7

bench dips (plate on lap)
45x12
45x12
45x12

reverse grip pulldowns
135x12
135x11
120x10

cardio
rows 200m x 3 sets RI=120

good workout its good to be back in the gym.. i know cardio isnt much, but it was making me sick, i was literally this close to puking.  im really burned out, my endurance is shit.  leg day tomorrow

oh and im a squishy 185


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome back "squishy"......


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i know cardio isnt much, but it was making me sick, i was literally this close to puking.



How close? 

Solid first day back in the gym, that squish will be gone in no time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

like me, you're just getting back at it after some time off...doesn't look like it hurt you though man, it'll be all good in a few weeks time


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2008)

The workout looks great!   I am totally feeling the sick mode! I have been feeling that lately..... along with the "squishyness"....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

dont 'gladihate' on me ya bum haha



soxmuscle said:


> How close?
> 
> Solid first day back in the gym, that squish will be gone in no time.



well, i typed in this little bar thingie to show how close but it actually messed the post up.  i had prince look at the post and he erased the bar to fix it. i was way close.. all woozy and shit.. not good.

thanks scar, i burned out way fast, so as long as i stick with it i should be ok.

hey katt. when women get squishy, they get it in the right places usually  mine is a tire around my waist


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

ok... so when I get squishy... it's in my legs and that is definitely not the right place.. lol  


You feeling up to posting a workout yet????


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2008)

i started back yesterday and posted it  post #205

im going to the gym to do legs in about 10-15 mins for #2 

oh and im already so damn sore


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2008)

mind wasnt really there today.. having issues with my goddamned car.  i swear.. never ending bullshit.

warmup exercises

squats-
135x10
135x10
135x10

im so sore, my abs and everything hurt like hell.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Congrats on #2!
> 
> Just take it at your own pace man, theres no point forcing yourself back into the gym if youre not there mentally. That sort of thing will get you injured and then youll have no choice but to stay at home gripping your CoC all day.



Hey, did you ever get the CoCs I sent you?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

PreMier said:


> mind wasnt really there today.. having issues with my goddamned car.  i swear.. never ending bullshit.
> 
> warmup exercises
> 
> ...





I feel your pain. The last month or so has been a train wreck for me, too. Hang in there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya fat guys whats happenin heh

how the fuck ya been bro?

welcome to the club man lifes been hell but take it one step at a time!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

no worries man, hang in there and keep at it...everything will turn around for ya soon


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> mind wasnt really there today.. having issues with my goddamned car. i swear.. never ending bullshit.
> 
> warmup exercises
> 
> ...


that's lookin' where I'm gonna be when I start next week....

Is the car any better? Just got mine back outta the shop....someone REALLY needs to hit me in a snow storm and put it out of my misery!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

the car will never be better.. i love to drive the audi, its the funnest car i have ever owned.  BUT you really have to pay to play with this car. its a serious moneypit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

tell me about it...i LOVE my car when I get into it...drive it...but...when it goes intothe shop...owie. Oh...in the past 2 years, I've got nearly 10k into it...and they just found 2k more worth of damage...
@^@!^%!$%!@$@$#!#$!#!#!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

what the hell are they fixing now? did you take it to avalon or a different shop?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2008)

warmup
planks 60s x2

close grip pulldowns-
150x13
150x11
150x8

DB rows-
70x6
70x6
70x6

db hammer-
40x6
50x5
60x4

bb curl-
70x10
bb concentration(seated on bench/elbows between knees)
50x8
50x5

shrugs-
225x10
225x10

behind back shrug-
225x10
225x7


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont really have a training plan right now, kinda doing whatever i feel like


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2008)

you workout?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2008)

i started back yea.. i will do this fir 2-3 weeks and then continue with the push/pull i was on before.  diet is good too now

hey do you think if i am doing cardio on lifting days on bike/rower, it will inhibit my leg growth?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i started back yea.. i will do this fir 2-3 weeks and then continue with the push/pull i was on before.  diet is good too now
> 
> hey do you think if i am doing cardio on lifting days on bike/rower, it will inhibit my leg growth?



if you are eating, I don't see how.

I typically do some cardio after my leg workouts too.....either versa climber or stairmill.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> warmup
> planks 60s x2
> 
> close grip pulldowns-
> ...



nice job man. that's some mighty shruggin!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2008)

I dream of having an Audi one day..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

i did my push day today.. it was ok, but last night i think i broke some ribs sledding. i have a doctors appointment tomorrow to make sure.  there is bruising and a lot of pain, so i doubt there will be a leg day this week


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Hey, did you ever get the CoCs I sent you?



That could sound so wrong...

I havent yet, but i havent checked my mailbox here in Cardiff since i got back the other day.

Ill check tomorrow morning and let you know


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i did my push day today.. it was ok, but last night i think i broke some ribs sledding. i have a doctors appointment tomorrow to make sure.  there is bruising and a lot of pain, so i doubt there will be a leg day this week



Yikes :-S

Keep us posted, dude - that doesnt sound good.

Hoping its nothing serious, if all goes well it could be JUST bruising i guess.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i did my push day today.. it was ok, but last night i think i broke some ribs sledding. i have a doctors appointment tomorrow to make sure.  there is bruising and a lot of pain, so i doubt there will be a leg day this week



shitty man, hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

i will train still, just nothing big.. here is todays workout


warmup

CG bench-
135x10
185x6
185x6
185x5

Seated DB mili-
50x8
50x8
50x8
(these hurt)

DB flyes-
20x15
20x14
20x13

Rope pressdowns-
80x7
60x8

RG pulldowns
135x10
135x10
135x9
(these hurt too)

i was pretty uncomfortable after the workout.. hopefully it is bruising and not a crack or a break.  im worried because it hurts like hell


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i did my push day today.. it was ok, but last night i think i broke some ribs sledding. i have a doctors appointment tomorrow to make sure.  there is bruising and a lot of pain, so i doubt there will be a leg day this week



broke ribs sledding? I know I shouldn't be laughing because it probably hurts like hell..but the whole sledding thing and actually breaking ones' ribs doing it...hope you didn't actually break them..must be a bitch trying to breathe


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

....extreme sledding.
could be a '12 Olympic Game...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I dream of having an Audi one day..


I'm heading out in about 5 minutes to see if I can get RID of mine...
My Audi is 'affectionally' referred to as: "The Money Pit"


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2008)

3 fractures.

sledding at hight speeds on ice is dangerous kids.  dont try this at home.

4-6 weeks for recovery.  i can lift, but just listen to my body.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn, that sucks man 

No wonder you were uncomfortable after working out, you crazy mofo - you were lifting with three fractured ribs! Lol!

Is there anything you absolutely have to stray from?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I'm heading out in about 5 minutes to see if I can get RID of mine...
> My Audi is 'affectionally' referred to as: "The Money Pit"



I haven't heard any horror stories before, nor have I heard any great stories now that I think about it.  I was mainly talking about from a looks standpoint, they're pretty darn cool cars.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

oh...they are....its a beautiul car...I love it...except for the maintenance issues.
I am not able to get out of it...so I'm gonna be driving mine for a while. So, hopefully it will either be nice and not break down again for a LONG time...or...someone slides into me during a snow storm...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> 3 fractures.
> 
> sledding at hight speeds on ice is dangerous kids.  dont try this at home.
> 
> 4-6 weeks for recovery.  i can lift, but just listen to my body.



Bummmer................


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

shitty deal about the ribs dude. looks like you had a great workout despite that though


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, let me get this staight, you worked out with fractured ribs? shit if i get a hangnail, im whining that i dont want to go.
well good luck on a quick recovery.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2008)

yea, and im going again in a few mins.. but they are starting to hurt more and more for some reason  i dunno wtf


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> 3 fractures.
> 
> sledding at hight speeds on ice is dangerous kids.  dont try this at home.
> 
> 4-6 weeks for recovery.  i can lift, but just listen to my body.



Tough break, but you'll be 100% in no time.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2008)

yea, thanks.  did a pull workout today, was pretty light, but better than nothing.  also did some legs(extensions) and seated calves.  cant put much weight on my core


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

when was your avatar taken. that a good pic.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2008)

i think in spring of 04. about 205-210lbs there. 28" quads lol

im hella weaksauce now


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

are you looking to get back to that?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope those ribs heal up soon bud!


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Your sledding on ice was about the same level as my "oh, I can board down that, no prob" ... yeah,, it was ice too.... lol.....

Hope those ribs heal up soon..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks guys/gal 

i got about a half workout in today.. i hurt too much, looks like i will have to take time off afterall. see ya in 4-6 weeks  

warmup

cg bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

seated db press
50x8
50x8
50x7

db flyes
20x15
20x10


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can only imagine the pain...

shitty man, hopefully it might heal out sooner for ya though!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 28, 2008)

How's the recovery going?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2008)

hey j.  recovery is coming along well.  im still pretty sore, but its noticably better.  infact sometimes i forget that they are broken, because the pain is near non exhistant.  its been just over 2 weeks, and i think another week or 2 off and i will be golden.  only time will tell though.. thanks for checkin in


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 28, 2008)

ribs back to normal?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2008)

yea haha.. they are about 95%.  within a week or 2 they will be 100% i bet.  i am working out, and have been for the last 3 weeks or so.  i will post my workouts starting again next week. just been lazy in updating this along with the other log i have in supplements.

how you doin j?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

ok, workout today

Push

weight 190lbs

warmup

db bench
40x8
70x8
80x8
80x6

db mili
65x8
65x6
65x6

lying db ext
60x8
70x8
70x8

inc flyes
20x15
20x15

rg pulldowns
150x10
150x10

cardio-
200m x4  RI= 60


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

shit, your first workout in how long, and your db militarys are still better than mine.
dam u!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

oh, i have been in the gym for the last 4 weeks.  im testing adrenalean by designer supplements.  i just thought i better start logging them lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was gonna say, someone off for that long shouldn't be putting up numbers like that... 

nice workout dude, great military pressing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> if you are eating, I don't see how.
> 
> I typically do some cardio after my leg workouts too.....either versa climber or stairmill.



whats your workout look like on these machines?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks scar 

todays workout legs

warmup

squats
135x10
225x8
275x6

sldl
135x10
135x10
135x10

calves

lots of stretching

damn im sore.. also stretched for a while after i finished. p-funk didnt get back to me on ideas regarding stair climbing cardio.. dick.

i think i squatted a little too deep a little too fast.. hurt my knees a little bit.  i need to start taking my glucosamine chondroiten msm


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

lookin strong bro hope the ribs are holdin up!  what are your stats these days?

tomorrow is leg day for me so not lookin forward to it LOL...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

i found a testing facility here that does bodpod.  its pretty high tech as far as measuring bf% is concerned.. and i think i will make an appt.  its like 25 bucks or so.

im 5'9" 191lbs(today).. and probably around 13%bf.  i plan on getting a lot stronger and bigger training consistantly.  i never had a problem getting to 220lbs before, i just need to be consistant


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

those are solid stats man!  i wish i were back at them stats lol...i'm 5'5" 175lbs I'm gonna put myself somewhere around 14-16%BF.  I dont have anyone to measure me anymore though.  I am actually gonna try and hit 160 then slowely wqork my way back up again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2008)

you can do it, the hardest part is getting back at it, and getting past your pride.  because you have done x amount, now your doing y amount.  but after over coming that it should only be a few months


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

great squattage numbers Pre


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

glucosamine, that is my savior. i have been taking it for about 4 years now. my joint feel like they are 80 yrs old if i dont take it.

good leg workout. do you ever do front squats?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks scar

i did   page 3, post #68
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/83602-p-side-training-prodigy-3.html#post1694297


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

so, you only like to do them every 5 months?
still pretty good numbers.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

well, it depends on my training.. and what routine i feel like doing.  also i go off of suggestions that P gives me.  sorry for the late reply, i didnt see that post 

todays pull.  i didnt have time to workout this weekend 

cg pulldowns
150x10
160x10
170x9

db rows
70x8
70x7
70x7

prone inc face pulls
15x15
15x15

bb curls
80x10
100x7
100x5+1 (body english)

shrugs
135x10
225x8
275x5
275x5

trying to find the right weights for this pull routine.. so thats why they are kinda all over.  weight was 189lbs today


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

good workout.  body english. the difference between burned out and getting one more. nothing wrong with that.at least your arent using it from the very first one.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2008)

yea, i used it to get it up, then do a negative on the last rep.. hold it as long as i can.  im sore

thanks for being my one fan


----------



## PreMier (Mar 13, 2008)

push

warmup

db bench
40x10
80x8
80x7
80x5

db mili
65x7
65x6
65x6

lying db ext
70x8
70x8
70x8

inc flyes
20x15
20x15

rg pulldowns
150x10
150x10

good workout, im blasted.  i might have to start doing cardio again... i weighed 193 today.  dont want to put too much on too fast.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

legs

weight today is still 193.  

warmup

squats
135x10
225x8
295x4

sldl
135x10
205x10
205x10

calves

this is the heaviest that i have squatted in a while.. it felt good and i can aleady tell i will be super sore.

i think i will just increase the reps from there, and work on 295x8 and then move up to 315 for working sets.  probably take a good 4 weeks to get there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> legs
> 
> weight today is still 193.
> 
> ...



Nice work.   Looks like you are back into the swing of things


----------



## StanUk (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice looking squats Premier


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a good increase on squats since the previous workout.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

nice leg day, just stay away from the stairs. and yes people do think that you are walking weird.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

coming along very nice in here man, putting up some solid numbers


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks ym, taking a little while, and im only lifting 2 days a week right now, but i feel good.

thanks for droppin by stan

hey capt'n   295 is heavy right now.. im definately feelingit in my back

my old office had elevators, this one doesnt and we are on the 2nd floor   taking a crap this morning was the worst, almost had to crawl off the toilet haha

thanks scar


todays workout pull

warmup

cg pulldowns
150x10
170x10
170x10

db rows
70x8
70x8
70x8

prone incline face pulls
15x15
15x15

bb curls
80x10
100x8
100x6

shrugs
225x10
225x10
225x10

weight is arouns 191.  good workout today, feel pretty drained.  went back down in weight on shrugs from the previous w/o


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hey capt'n   295 is heavy right now.. im definately feelingit in my back



  Do you feel it in the lower back from the squats?  I do when the weights get heavy.  Surprisingly, heavy DLs aren't a problem.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2008)

yea, lower back.  i always wonder if my form slips slightly, and thats what causes that :think:

i havent dl'd in a long time, but it seems to hit my upper erectors/lats/traps the most


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

nice workout Pre. solid DB rows dude


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

No elevator huh?  Then you have to suffer like I do after legs.. our building is three stories (not much) but to go up and down those when you legs are sore is brutal..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea, lower back.  i always wonder if my form slips slightly, and thats what causes that :think:



I tend to lean forward when the weights get heavy.  And if I get stuck, it feels like I'm doing more of a good morning than a squat to get the weight back up.  That's probably what's causing my lower back discomfort on occasion.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2008)

yea, exact same thing here.

thanks scar

kat, you work on the 3rd floor?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, i got my bodyfat tested today in the bodpod.  shitty.. it said i was 25%!!! i dont think its right, and the lady said i looked closer to 20-22.. but still


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea, i used it to get it up, then do a negative on the last rep.. hold it as long as i can. im sore
> 
> thanks for being my one fan


I'm your huckleberrry...

Hey Jake!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> oh, i got my bodyfat tested today in the bodpod. shitty.. it said i was 25%!!! i dont think its right, and the lady said i looked closer to 20-22.. but still


welcome to my world...


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

PreMier said:


> kat, you work on the 3rd floor?



Yeah,, well,, I technically work on the 2nd floor,, but our bookkeeping dept is in the basement,, which is where I have to run to all the time... so.....

lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2008)

wassup mike, im glad to see ya back.  glad ya had a good time in cali


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2008)

warmup

push

db bench
40x10
80x8
80x8
80x8

db mili
65x7
65x5
65x5

lying db tri ext
80x8
80x8
80x8

inc flyes
25x12
25x12

rg pulldowns
150x10
150x10

rows 200m x 5
ri = 60

well today was a good workout.  went heavier on db bench, but that made my db military suffer some.  when i was doing the db bench, i was doing my first set and this trainer starts training this girl RIGHT next to me! like not even a foot away, and she was doing db lunges.  so after my first set, i dump the weights forward(80lbs) and then go to get a drink.  on my way back, i see the trainer kick my dumbell out of the way(like blatantly).  so i walk over and say 'hey arent you a trainer here?' and he is like 'yea', so i say 'dont you think its unsafe to have someone lifting weights OVER my head? where a weight could hit me, or one of my DB's could hit her?'.  then he walks over ad taps the sighn on the glass and is like 'dont drop the weights'.  i was like 'fair enough' then the chick asks if she should move.. and he said yes, but i could tell he was pissed.  so as im getting ready to do my next set, he comes over, and he is like 'let me know if you need a spot bro'.  i was like 'thanks.. but i wouldnt want you to hurt yourself'.  what a fuck.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 25, 2008)

lol u said that? what did his face look like after you responded to the spot remark?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

That trainer is a jackass.  You should have dropped the DBs on his foot.    That would be the last time he'd have a client work out so close to someone else.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2008)

hey, whats up j?  he really didnt say anything.. im sure he could, he isnt a small guy, but if he kept being an ass, i would have talked to the gym manager.  i think he knows that so he picked the battle wisely.

hey tt.  exactly.. i dont know why people are so rude, and have no common sense


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

dumbbell tossing is a nightly event in our gym. then one day you need a 90 db. and there is only one, because some dumb ass broke it. 
i just make katt take my heavy db. when i m finished.

good lookin workout, do you always do chest and shoulders together?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2008)

yea, chest/shoulder/triceps - back/rhomboid/bicep - legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> That trainer is a jackass.  You should have dropped the DBs on his foot.    That would be the last time he'd have a client work out so close to someone else.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2008)

legs

warmup

squats
135x10
225x8
295x4
294x3

SLDL
135x10
205x10
205x10

calves

weight was 193.. kinda binged last night on spaghetti


----------



## the other half (Mar 27, 2008)

spaghetti, mmmmmmmmmmm

shit i have to do legs in the am. i think im gonna go back to back squats. i just wasnt feelin it on the fronts.

so dont laugh at my numbers tomorrow.

good workout. i dont think i will hit 295. i will be happy with 255.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you still taking that pre-workout supplement?  Any more feedback on it?  I've been off the stuff now for a few weeks and I can feel the difference in my workouts.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2008)

i dont take it any more, you have to cycle it.

but it was adrenalean.  i recommend it


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

what beni's did you get from it?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2008)

increased my mood, i felt like a million bucks all the time.. increased body temp, increased my focus/clarity.  its supposed to decrease your apetite as well, but that didnt happen for myself


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2008)

pull day

warmup

cg pulldown
150x10
180x10
180x8

DB rows
80x8
80x8
80x8

prone inc face pulls
15x15
15x15

bb curls
80x10
100x7
100x6
60x10

shrugs
225x10
225x10
225x10

behind back bb wrist curls
95x25
95x18
95x15

rowing
200m x 5  RI=60

good workout today, weight is still around 192.  been eating a bit cleaner, and i seem to be leaning up a little bit.  which isnt hard since im such a fat bastard   summer is coming, so i should get my ass in gear


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

no you are fat bastard jr. im fat bastard, cause im older. how low are you hoping to go on your weight?


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 2, 2008)

u still working at the jewelry place?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2008)

i dont know if i want to lose much weight.. im just going to keep lifting and increase cardio.  i would really like to sit at 205-210lbs, and drop some bf.

hey j, i work at a place called no more mortgage.  we help people pay off their debt.  im a finance analyst there.  how have you been doing man?  feeling better?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2008)

push

warmup

db bench
40x10
80x8
80x8
80x8

db mili
65x8
65x6
65x7 

lying db ext
80x8
80x8
80x8

incline flyes
25x12
25x12

rg pulldowns
150x10
150x10

rows 
200m x 4  RI=60 sec

good workout today, next time i will go up in weight on some things, like db bench/lying ext.

also i saw this milfy.. she was amazing!!! so i walked up to her and asked her if she competed, and she said yes.  i said figure, and she said yes.. then i told her that her back and shoulders looked amazing, and apparently she is 2 weeks out from the emerald cup!  if i wasnt such a chicken shit i might have asked her name/and her out.. but i know when i go to the gym, that i dont like to be bugged.. so i was trying to keep it short.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2008)

Chicken!!

Bawk-Bawk


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2008)

i know... but she was soooo hot...


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 3, 2008)

u should have asked her where and when the contest is being held..then u could go cheer her on


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2008)

the emerald cup is in 2 weeks up in washington.  britchick used to go to it.


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey you should pm me her name.. we always go to the emerald cup every year.. at least we'd have someone to route for  

I just edited because I just read that you didn't get her name.. darn..  

The figure class in that show is super huge,, they usually have to squish them all together to get them to even fit!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

talk about a lot of milfs. the emarld cup has so many hot women, competing and watching. i learned it ok to look, but anything over 5 seconds is a stare and katt will kick my ass.

plus its not a good place to boost your ego. i feel pretty good at the gym and around here. but when you go to a show and 80% of the men are competing or trainers for them. i feel like a little pencil neck geek.
need more "gear"!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

where's all the workouts dude?

now that I am back, you've up and left!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2008)

ok, i will post them.. just have been so busy   60+ hrs a week for work and i commute about 45 mins each way.. so literally i have no time!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry kat, i didnt get her name.

legs

i had a headache for this workout, so it kinda sucked

warmup

squats
135x10
225x8
295x4
295x1

SLDL
205x10
205x10
205x6

calves


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2008)

pull warmup

cg pulldowns
150x10
180x10
180x8

db rows
80x8
80x8
80x8

prone inc facepulls
15x15
15x15

bb curls
80x10
100x8
100x6
60x8

forearm curls

rowing


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 12, 2008)

looking good man. nice squattage


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

another ship lost at sea.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2008)

im starting back this week!  i did some running and got major shin splints.. had to rest.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 14, 2008)

???


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> im starting back this week!  i did some running and got major shin splints.. had to rest.



Another break in the action?


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2008)

no im just damn lazy   i mean on posting, i am working out.

here was my last workout

Legs
warmups

squats
135x10
225x8
225x8
225x8

SLDL
135x10
205x6

calves


thats it lol.. been lifting consistant though


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

hope all is going good with your job and the gym, but hey its almost summer time, go out and enjoy the weather when you can.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2008)

Thanks   i work 60-70hrs every week, and i commute about 40 mins each way daily.  so it leaves little time to do anything else, thats why its hard for me to get on here and post my workouts


----------



## oaktownboy (May 21, 2008)

I hope you're making good money.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

Found it!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2008)

yea, i will update todays workout tonight.  i havent done legs for a few weeks because my knees started to hurt.  so i have been taking glucosamine and wanted it to kick in


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2008)

ok here is yesterdays workout

pull/calves

cg pulldowns
150x10
150x10
150x10

iso low row (per arm)
90x10
135x6
180x6
90x10

db row
80x8
80x8

bb curl ez bar
95x10
95x10
95x8

db hammer curl
60x6
60x6
60x5

bb shrugs
225x10
225x10

inc db shrugs (these were new and i didnt like them much)
70x8
70x8

donkey calves
90x20
120x15
120x15
120 dropset

seated calves
90x15
90x15
90x15

this was a good workout, i weighed in at 199lbs.  been hovering around 200 for about the last 6-8 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2008)

todays workout

push

bb bench
135x10
205x6
245x6
245x5
245x4

db military
75x8
75x7
75x4 

lying db tri extensions
90x8
90x8
90x8

front/lateral raises SS (superset)
25x10/10
25x10/10

seated dips
255x12
330x10
330x10

wow, im super pumped.. cant hardly move.  my workouts have been pretty good lately, and i can definitely chalk that up to consistency.  started to take NO xplode the other day.  i got a bunch of sample packs, and i actually like the stuff so i bought some.  it makes my workouts a lot better, i bet its from the caffeine.

oh and i added a new pic to my gallery (see avi)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2008)

legs

this was the first leg day in about 4-5 weeks so i took it pretty easy.  felt really sick after this workout though

squats
135x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

sldl
135x10
135x10
135x10

and some stretching.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2008)

jesus..how much u weigh in that pic?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2008)

5'9" 204lbs in the pic.  i've leaned down some and i weigh about 201-202 right now.  i would like to get to a lean 210 or so.  its hard though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2008)

Still liftin ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2008)

yea,just dont post here too often :/

also re-vamped my whole routine a week ago.  im doing high volume, like 3-4 sets and 10-20 reps on all my exercises.  i am so damn soreeee!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bodyfat*

so i have been to the bod-pod 2 x's now.  here is the results so far

mar 24th 2008
total weight 189lbs

fat weight 47.9 lbs
lean weight 141.4

percent fat 25.3%
percent lean 74.7%

-----------------------------------------------------------

sept 22nd 2008 (nearly 6 months on the dot)
total weight 195.6

fat weight 47.7 lbs
lean weight 147.9 lbs

percent fat 24.4%
percent lean 75.6%

one thing to note:
the bod pod measures visceral fat along with sub q fat.  so its percentages are higher because of the fat around the organs and in the muscle tissue itself.


Conclusion:

over the last 6 months i have gained roughly 6.5 lbs of lean muscle mass and lost a cinch of fat.  pretty cool.  thats 13lbs of muscle a year, so within 3 years i could be around 190lbs lean mass, and i would be pretty big at 5'9"

so i need to keep workin hard and it should all come in time.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2008)

nice!


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow P!  That's awesome!   I wish we had one of those bod pods around us.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

excellent work P your hard work is paying off huge for you man.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 21, 2008)

update......


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2008)

hey j.  been kinda depressed lately.. the company i was working for, took a shit, so im starting over.  again.  i make about 20% of what i used to, and that fucking sucks.  its getting depressing to me that im in such a volatile industry.. 

i havent worked out much, but i realize that i need to, because it helps me.  so i went tonight.. and did push


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2008)

gotten a little fatter than i want.. so i might have to start some cardio.  weight is around 201 lbs


incline db
45x15 WU
65x10
85x5
105x4
105x3

seated db mili
75x6
75x6
75x6

v-bar pressdown
70x15
70x15
70x12

plate raises
45x15
45x15
45x15

cable x-over
50x15
70x10
70x7

thats it..


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn, I am sorry to hear that. Are you in real estate now? Either way, you're still strong. 105 on incline DB? geez


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2008)

nope, still in phone sales.  just had to start at another floor, because the last one couldnt make payroll (they made a lot of dumb business decisions).

thanks man, im going to re do my whole routine this week, and start lifting heavy, and doing deadlifts again


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2008)

still strong...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks p.  someday i want to train w/ you again, and would have to keep up lmao

well, here is my new routine.  any suggestions

*pull*

deadlift
4 sets 6-9 reps after warmup

longbar rows
4 sets 6-9 reps

reverse grip pulldowns
3 sets 6-9 reps

bb curls
3 sets 4-8 reps

single arm db curls (isolation/incline bench)
3 sets 8-12 reps

*
push*

bb bench 
w
4 sets 6-9 reps after warmup

standing bb mili
4 sets 6-9 reps

incline db
3 sets 6-9 reps

ez bar skull crusher/close grip press
4 sets 6-9 reps SC/8-12 rep CG

*legs*

leg press
4 sets 6-9 reps after warmup

static wall squats
2 sets

lying leg curls
4 sets 6-9 reps

extensions
4 sets 6-9 reps

calves
seated 4 set 20 rep
standing 4 set 20 rep


probably do push/pull/legs

weighed 201 today and did push workout


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2008)

fuck im sore.. think im gonna die


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2008)

pussy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2008)

right now i feel like one.. totally beat and sore


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2008)

push

bb bench
135x12
185x6
225x6
225x5
225x5

standing bb mili
135x6
135x6
135x4

inc db
65x6
65x6
65x5

skull crusher/cg press
60x8/12
85x8/12
85x7/10


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2008)

pull

deadlift
135x10
225x6
315x6
315x6
315x6

longbar rows
90x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

reverse grip pulldowns
165x8
165x8
165x8

bb curls
90x8
90x8
90x6

single arm inc db curl
25x12
25x12
25x12

wrist curls


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2008)

legs

leg press
180x12
360x10
540x8
540x8
540x7

Static wall squats
75 sec
75 sec

lying leg curls
110x9
125x9
125x9
125x9

extensions
130x9
130x9
130x9
130x9

calves
seated
90x20
115x20
115x20
115x17

rotary
150x20
190x20
230x20
230x20


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 10, 2008)

PreMier said:


> right now i feel like one.. totally beat and sore



My dear friend, we still have love for you. 

Looks like you are doing good work to me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks shae

push

bb bench
135x12
185x6
225x6
225x6
225x5

standing bb mili
135x6
135x6
135x6
135x6

inc db
65x9
65x8
65x8

skull crusher/cg press
85x8/12
85x8/12
85x8/6

weight is at 203lbs.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 12, 2008)

good to see you back around man

new routine looks good as well. I was never a fan of the push/pull/legs mainly for the fact that I could never get a good push or pull day in because my arms would tire before anything else.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2008)

yea, thats why i mostly do arm work after all the heavier compound movements.  also i was sick on monday, felt OK on tuesday so i worked out, and now im sick as shit today.. so i am taking the rest of the week off to battle my cold (mostly sore throat)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2008)

looks good P!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking good, man! Deadlifts seem really strong!

Goals for this program?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks p.  gaz, i want to work on my back/shoulder thickness for right now.  havent done deadlifts for a long time

pull

deadlift
135x10
225x6
315x5
315x6
315x5 fucking grip

longbar rows
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

reverse grip pulldown
165x8
165x8
165x8

bb curls
90x9
90x8
90x8

single arm db curls on inc bench
30x12
30x12
30x12

my grip is definitely my limiting factor.. pissed me off, i just couldnt hold the bar any longer.  i would use straps but i would never hear the end of it from p lol  still recovering a little bit from being sick too, which showed, because i was super tired, and everything was really heavy.  weight was down to 201


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 20, 2008)

start grippin' that CoC! 

good looking workout nonetheless though Pre


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2008)

the thing i have been doing is I keep the CoC in my car.

Instead of sitting there doing specific grip work in the gym (after I train I want to leave), I keep the CoC in the car and when I am at a red light, I just bang out a few reps.  I do a few each day just to keep the grip strong and healthy.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

the problem is i like to bang the reps out fast.. i could get more, but i would need to rest a few seconds between each one.  is that ok to do?

your right though, i need to start training grip again

thats a good idea p.. i will take mine out there right now.  i have them here at work, but never use them


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2008)

it is totally okay to take a second.  I always stop the weight on the ground for a second before i pull again....using the compensatory motion of the 'bounce' takes something away from the lift (IMO) and can get dangerous.

also, you can do the pick up put down method that i wrote about here:

PATRICK WARD'S BLOG: Bottoms Up: The Deadlift


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

yea, i dont bounce the weight, there is a slight second of rest.. but i dont take 3-5sec to reset like that method.  you should know i dont lift like a total jackass 

i read the blog every so often, good shit


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

Feel Better Fast: Massage Your Hands (mano y mano)


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 25, 2008)

just wanted to say hi, coz you popped into my journal


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks! btw, whats your name  lol

so i went to montana for thanksgiving, and killed an elk


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

he was running uphill, and i shot and hit him in the back. it broke it and paralyzed his back half.  he started to come down the hill, because he could only use his front legs.. so i ran over to him, and shot him in the neck.  it was probably an 85-95yard kill. biggest elk i have ever shot


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Dont lie, you wrestled that mofo didn't you?

Elk roast for christmas, then?


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey P


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2008)

did pull today, workout was pretty much the same as the last, weight is 203lbs.  didnt gain much (surprisingly) from thanksgiving.  

gaz, if its processed by then, maybe.. but most likely it will be ham 

hi katt


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey P ... how's things my friend?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

How many points was that elk?

Is that what you meant by the biggest you'v'e killed?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2008)

hey NT, things are alright.  life is crazy for me at the moment.. i dont even know where to start.  hope things are good for you, and the family, and you should drop by more often!

hey sox, he had 5 on one side, and 4 on the other.  i didnt take measurements for an actualy point count like boone and crocket if thats what your asking. every elk i have shot has been a spike, so this was the biggest rack wise


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

this is the largest one we've gotten.... 

Are you like TOH and ditch the workouts during hunting season?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hey NT, things are alright.  life is crazy for me at the moment.. i dont even know where to start.  hope things are good for you, and the family, and you should drop by more often!



I shall try to do just that.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

I totally feel you on the soreness issue.... even with my weeney weights I'm using right now, I'm still sore...   It's times like these you say "why the hell did I take such a long break?"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL no kidding.  i did push today.

no, i might ditch out on leg day, just because i know i will be walking a ton, but no other workouts.  thats a beautiful bull!! fuck, if i could draw on trophy here i might have a shot at one like that.  was that shot in texas, or did you travel to the pacific northwest?


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> LOL no kidding.  i did push today.
> 
> no, i might ditch out on leg day, just because i know i will be walking a ton, but no other workouts.  thats a beautiful bull!! fuck, if i could draw on trophy here i might have a shot at one like that.  was that shot in texas, or did you travel to the pacific northwest?



We live in Northern Idaho.. where we like to hunt is about an hour and a half drive from our house.  Unfortunately a year or two ago (I think) the fish & game had the bright idea of re-introducing the wolves here, hence our elk population is dramatically reduced.  All we see any more is moose... and those things can be mean as shit.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

what part of montana did you go hunting in? thats my old stomping grounds.
i grew up around the bozeman area. i really miss hunting over there. but i have had a lot of success here in idaho also.
congrats on the bull, they are never easy to get. whether it is drawing a tag, finding them, shooting them, or getting them out of the woods. they always make you pay. 
thats why i like katt for a hunting partner. she isnt afriad to bust ass looking for them or packing them out. plus not many people get to snuggle at night time with there hunting partner(and talk about it).


----------



## PreMier (Dec 12, 2008)

katt said:


> We live in Northern Idaho.. where we like to hunt is about an hour and a half drive from our house.  Unfortunately a year or two ago (I think) the fish & game had the bright idea of re-introducing the wolves here, hence our elk population is dramatically reduced.  All we see any more is moose... and those things can be mean as shit.



sorry i didnt ever see this 

yea, moose are really aggressive animals. do you live near cour de alene?  man its beautiful up there..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> what part of montana did you go hunting in? thats my old stomping grounds.
> i grew up around the bozeman area. i really miss hunting over there. but i have had a lot of success here in idaho also.
> congrats on the bull, they are never easy to get. whether it is drawing a tag, finding them, shooting them, or getting them out of the woods. they always make you pay.
> thats why i like katt for a hunting partner. she isnt afriad to bust ass looking for them or packing them out. plus not many people get to snuggle at night time with there hunting partner(and talk about it).



cool, it was outside of west yellowstone, right below quake lake and hebken lake.. my moms house is at the mouth of the canyon there on the madison river.  thanks for droppin in!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 12, 2008)

got some decent workouts in, i will post them later


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, nice elk.  I missed a 9 point white tail on Saturday.  Really pissed me off.  It was a new gun and scope.  I don't think I practiced enough with it.  This is going to bother me until I kill one next year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2008)

From the looks of that picture, you hit that elk with your truck.  








Nice shot!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

nice animal there Pre

so is that normally the only animal you hunt, or do you hunt moose? the only thing around here that get a decent size to hunt are deer, but there are loads of them around here. moose are usually further north.

and where are these workouts lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks guys, glad to see you DB.. how about those eagles tonight?! too bad they couldnt score more in the red zone. and TT, where have you been?!

scar, here are the workouts, i have been lazy   i hunt deer and elk.. wouldnt be opposed to hunting moose though.  ust never have


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

pull

deadlift
135x10
225x6
315x3
405x3 (over under grip, couldnt hold it with double over) 
405x1

longbar rows
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

bb curls
90x10
90x10
90x10 
looks like i need to up the weight on these..

single arm inc db curls
30x10
then i had to shit.. so i shit then left early


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

push

bb bench
135x12
185x6
225x6
245x4
275x2
im always afraid to lift heavy, because i dont want to hurt myself.. im getting pretty strong again though, and that makes me happy.  

standing bb mili
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x6

incline db
80x8
80x8
80x6

ez skull crushers/cg press SS
85x8/12
85x8/12
85x8/10
85x6/9

v-bar pulldowns (reverse from a pressdown)
60x12
70x11
70x10
70x9

weight was 200lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2008)

Lifts are looking good PM!!

Looks like you are stronger again   You are almost under 200 lbs too.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Bench and Deads look really good 

Definitely looking strong!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2008)

Where's the leg workout?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2008)

its weak so i didnt post it lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2008)

squats

135x10
225x8
225x8
225x6
135x10

front squats 
135x6
135x6

lunges
115x5
115x5

aaannd that was it.  havent worked my legs out in a while, and they are jacked.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

strong as usual.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2008)

PreMier said:


> squats
> 
> 135x10
> 225x8
> ...



That's a good leg workout!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2008)

merry xmas


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey DG thanks   im going to be focusing on my legs for the next few weeks, get them growing again

thanks p, how was your christmas and new year?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

push

cg bench
135x10
205x8
205x8
205x6

db mili
60x7
85x4
85x4
85x4

flat db
90x6
90x5
90x5

reverse grip tricep pressdowns (pulldowns?)
60x13
80x9
80x8

plate raises
45x15
45x15
45x11

i was totally out of energy after this


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

legs

squats
135x10
225x8
225x8
225x8
135x10

front squats
135x8
135x6

wall squats
bwx35sec
bwx35sec

weight 205
this was hard, i start breathing hard, and get sick.. so i skipped lunges.  guess i need to increase my endurance


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a lot of squats


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a lot of squats



He's young.  He can take it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

been lifting, just havent posted.. so here the workouts are

pull

cg pulldown
120x10
160x8
180x8
180x6

db rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

cg cable rows
180x8
200x8
200x8

ez bar curls
65x8
100x8
110x8

standing one arm db curl (inc bench)
40x11
40x10
40x7

farmer walks
100x3 lengths
100x2.5 lengths
100x2 lengths

rope hammer curl
60x12
100x8
100x8

this was a new routine, so i had some issues finding weights.  the farmer walks rallied my traps and grip!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

push

cg bench 
135x10
205x8
205x7
205x7

db mili
60x7
80x6
80x5
80x5

flat db
95x6
95x5
95x5

v bar reverse tri pushdown
80x10
80x10
80x10

plate raises
45x15
45x15
45x15

calves seated
90x20
90x20
90x20
90x20


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

and finally todays workout

legs

squats
135x10
225x8
275x6
275x4
135x10

front squats
135x8
135x6

wall squats
bwx40sec
bwx40sec

was kinda upset.. there is always someone in the squat rack doing curls or shrugs.. and the power rack is shit.  i squat too low for the supports, so i end up squatting out in the middle of the gym.  if i failed the weight would fall wherever, and its dangerous.. so i didnt really push myself on squats.  i mean i could have got a few more reps probably, but again i didnt want to dump the weight where people are around


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

i lost my job a few months back in mid september(company couldnt make payroll).. i was making good money, 2-4k a week.  i was able to save some money, but its running out.  i just got another job, but the pay is horrible, but i dont know what else to do.. 

feels like my life is in the shits and has little meaning right now.  i mean i have worked so hard for so long.. 60-70hrs a week 6 days a week over the last 4+ years.. and now i have little to show for it.  and its depressing to me.  i am seriously considering joining the military, and getting some direction in my life.  

im looking at MI which is military intelligence (aka:interrogation).  its in the army and requires being a foot soldier.. but if i make top secret ability, then i can get into the private sector as fbi/cia/or nsa.  im also looking into the navy and airforce.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that.

I would join the Airforce myself.  Tends to be more cerebral.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i lost my job a few months back in mid september(company couldnt make payroll).. i was making good money, 2-4k a week.  i was able to save some money, but its running out.  i just got another job, but the pay is horrible, but i dont know what else to do..
> 
> feels like my life is in the shits and has little meaning right now.  i mean i have worked so hard for so long.. 60-70hrs a week 6 days a week over the last 4+ years.. and now i have little to show for it.  and its depressing to me.  i am seriously considering joining the military, and getting some direction in my life.
> 
> im looking at MI which is military intelligence (aka:interrogation).  its in the army and requires being a foot soldier.. but if i make top secret ability, then i can get into the private sector as fbi/cia/or nsa.  im also looking into the navy and airforce.



Sorry to hear about your job..........

The FBI is hiring over 3000 people right now.  I believe the deadline for applying is Jan 16.  You should apply.  Look on 

Federal Bureau of Investigation  and 

USAJOBS - The Federal Government's Official Jobs Site (for other government jobs)

Good luck


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i lost my job a few months back in mid september(company couldnt make payroll).. i was making good money, 2-4k a week.  i was able to save some money, but its running out.  i just got another job, but the pay is horrible, but i dont know what else to do..
> 
> feels like my life is in the shits and has little meaning right now.  i mean i have worked so hard for so long.. 60-70hrs a week 6 days a week over the last 4+ years.. and now i have little to show for it.  and its depressing to me.  i am seriously considering joining the military, and getting some direction in my life.
> 
> im looking at MI which is military intelligence (aka:interrogation).  its in the army and requires being a foot soldier.. but if i make top secret ability, then i can get into the private sector as fbi/cia/or nsa.  im also looking into the navy and airforce.



sorry to hear about the hard times jake.

why not find something you truely love to do, and do it every day?

patrick


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that P.. but you know as weird as it may sound, things happen for a reason and there is something better out there - you just haven't stumbled on it yet...

Look at it this way - your super dedicated, have great experience, so I think you're good to go!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to hear all that man, but like katt said things have a funny way of working themselves out. 

my sister was in the same position, was stuck living on a coach in a place she didn't want to live for 4 months, had a shit job, kept getting rejected for the school program she wanted to get into, she was getting really down. finally, things turned around for her after a bad year (new place, got accepted into school for next year).

if you're serious about what you said and it interests you, I'd say go for it.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sorry to hear about your job..........
> 
> The FBI is hiring over 3000 people right now.  I believe the deadline for applying is Jan 16.  You should apply.  Look on
> 
> ...



cant join the fbi right now i guess, because i did drugs in high school, and it was under 10yrs ago.  also dont have top secret clearance (which is required for some jobs)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2009)

P-funk said:


> sorry to hear about the hard times jake.
> 
> why not find something you truely love to do, and do it every day?
> 
> patrick




i dont know what i want to do.. i mean for the last 5+ years i have chased the 'pot of gold' if you will.  working long, hard hours to make a big paycheck. now im tired of that.. i mean i could see myself working at a gym, but they dont pay enough, i couldnt pay my bills working something that i like.  its my own fault i am where i am, because i didnt do things like i should have.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i dont know what i want to do.. i mean for the last 5+ years i have chased the 'pot of gold' if you will.  working long, hard hours to make a big paycheck. now im tired of that.. i mean i could see myself working at a gym, but they dont pay enough, i couldnt pay my bills working something that i like.  its my own fault i am where i am, because i didnt do things like i should have.



don't think about what you want to do....think about what you love.  what are you passionate about?  what do you enjoy doing?  figure than out and then figure out how to make a living doing it.  To me, working at a desk for 50+ hours a week is not a great time - even if I make 6 figures, i would hate it.  I only want to do things I enjoy doing.

p


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2009)

PreMier said:


> push
> 
> 275x2




That's a strong lift man!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks luke.

hey p, i asked you a while back what kind of rows you were doing, do you remember? if so, how were you doing them again?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2009)

here are some pics of me and my best friend nic on new years


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2009)

pull

cg pulldowns
120x10
190x8
190x8
190x6

db rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

cg cable rows
200x8
200x7

ez curl
65x8
110x8
110x6

standing one arm db curl (inc bench)
35x11
35x11
35x11

farmer walk
100x3lengths
100x2.5
100x2

rope hammer curl
100x10
100x8
100x8 (dropset 80,60,40,20)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2009)

push

cg bench
135x10
205x8
205x8
205x8

db mili
60x7
85x4
85x4
85x4

flat db
90x8
90x4   (some fat bald guy started to grunt and i lost my concentration big time)
90x8

tri rope pressdown
80x8
60x10
60x8

front/lateral raise SS
20x10-10
20x10-10

rowing
200mx5 RI=120

good workout, i went to talk to an airforce recruiter today.. i think i will take the asvap or whatever it is(test).  see where i place.  if i score high enough, then i can qualify for a language test, and from there if i pass that, i will study either german, farci, russian, mandarin, or korean. and i will interpret. that would give me a base salary in the af, as well as a yearly bonus of 25-40k.. depending on the language. if i dont score high enough on that then i will do some sort of intelligence.  once in the af, i can transfer over to 'special investigations'. they are like the fbi of the airforce.  you have top secret clearance as well as do training, and missions.. like fbi.

problem is im too 'big'.  the af has a maximum weight allowance(when your 5'9") of 186lbs.  unless you can pass some sort of bodyfat test based off your waist/neck/wrist.  so i need to do a bunch of cardio and slim down some. 3-4 days a week should be plenty, since on average im fairly lethargic. lol oh and right now i weigh right at 200/201


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> thanks luke.
> 
> hey p, i asked you a while back what kind of rows you were doing, do you remember? if so, how were you doing them again?



rows?

you mean like cable rows and 1-arm DB rows?  I do those a lot mainly.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

Pre ... 16lbs doesn't seem like a lot to loose to hit the magical 'af' max. Good luck. Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

P-funk said:


> rows?
> 
> you mean like cable rows and 1-arm DB rows?  I do those a lot mainly.



sorry, i meant the rower for cardio. i have been doing hiit rows that are 200m wth ri=60sec.  you were doing something different, but dont remember exactly.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

naturaltan said:


> Pre ... 16lbs doesn't seem like a lot to loose to hit the magical 'af' max. Good luck. Sounds pretty interesting.



thanks NT.  how  have you and the fam been?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> push
> 
> cg bench
> 135x10
> ...



Nice warmup. Are you going to post the actual w/o? 

Looking strong bro, keep it up


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> sorry, i meant the rower for cardio. i have been doing hiit rows that are 200m wth ri=60sec.  you were doing something different, but dont remember exactly.



it depends.

sometimes i do tabatas - 20sec work:10sec rest fo 4 min.  Rest 2min. and repeat

somteims i do ladders - 300m, 90sec rest, 600m, 90sec rest, 900m, 90sec rest, 600m, 90sec rest, 300m, done.

somtimes I do a 1600m time trial.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

tabatas was the one, i will try those tonight.

in the short rest(10sec), you stop all together, or go slower? like on a bike or rowing for example?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2009)

i stop!!  lol

if i do them on a bike, i do them on a spin bike because a regular bike shuts off if you stop pedaling.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

i did them on a rower.. wow, that was hard.  i got over 1500m in the 2 sets.  also did some calves.. its weird, the sides of my legs about 2" above my ankle got a super pump.  the side of my leg bulged out, and looked like it was going to explode.  kinda hurt, so i stopped.. 

it was probably just blood flow, but damn


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 14, 2009)

How are you performing farmers walks?  With db's?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2009)

yes, 100lb db's.  and the length is across a certain part of my gym.. its probably 70ft or so.  so if i do 3 lengths, thats 210ft


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2009)

im fucked up, taking today and tomorrow off


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2009)

killer workouts Pre

farmer walks are brutal, eh?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 14, 2009)

PreMier said:


> yes, 100lb db's.  and the length is across a certain part of my gym.. its probably 70ft or so.  so if i do 3 lengths, thats 210ft





When you do farmers walks... where is the soreness located the next day?
I'm really thinking about trying these.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2009)

PreMier said:


> thanks NT.  how  have you and the fam been?



Everyone is great here. Not much change here ... run, lift weights, work, sleep ... and repeat.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2009)

naturaltan said:


> Everyone is great here. Not much change here ... run, lift weights, work, sleep ... and repeat.



just me.  just saying "hi" to both of you.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

my favorite person


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> When you do farmers walks... where is the soreness located the next day?
> I'm really thinking about trying these.



my traps, and rhomboids.  also hard on my hands and forearms.. 100lb db's are heavy


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> my favorite person



  Hope you have a great weekend, Jake!

I thought about starting a journal over here again...but I'm fat (not to be confused with phat) and I like training stupidly so I'd be scolded.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

lol.. you can post in here   not many people read this old thing anyway.  like training buddies!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2009)

Working out today ??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

yea, pull day.  i did legs yesterday, but it was a horrible workout  i think because i have been doing a lot of cardio, maybe i didnt recover 100%?? not sure.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

here is my leg workout.  i didnt feel very strong, there were new years people everywhere (  ), my calves were fucked up big time.. and overall it was a terrible workout. *sigh*

legs

squats 
135x10
225x6
275x4
275x4
135x10

front squats 
135x6
135x6
135x6

thats it..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

here is today workout, it was pull day.  felt a little better, but for some reason i feel depressed  

pull

cg pulldown
120x10
200x6
200x6
200x6

db rows
95x8
95x8
95x8

cg cable rows
180x8
180x8
180x8

ez curls
65x8
110x8
110x8
(strict form)

single arm db isolation (performed on inc)
35x12
35x12
35x12

farmer walks
100x3
100x3
100x2.5
(increase my distance here.  bet it would increase if i had some chalk as well.)

cable hammer curls
100x8
100x8
100x8(dropset 80,60,40,20)

weight is right at 200lbs.  so i have lost a little bit.  i have been eating low carb, and high protein/fats.

also did tabatas on the rower today:
20sec row
10sec rest
(4mins total)
rest 2mins

20sec row
10sec rest
(4mins total)

i tried to do them on a bike, but when i didnt pedal the bike turned off..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lookin' GOOD man!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2009)

how do you like the tabatas?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

its hard, but i like it.  it would be better on a bike i think.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

im going higher reps on workouts for a bit(10+)

push

bb bench
135x10
185x10
205x10
205x9

lying db tri ext
80x10
80x10
80x10

lateral raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

inc flyes
25x15
25x15

tri pulldowns
70x10
70x10

inc db facepulls
15x15
15x15
15x15

tabatas on the bike today.  i had to use a spin bike, like p stated earlier.  these were fun to do, but they fuck you up! 

bike
20sec go
10sec rest
total 4 mins

2 mins rest

20sec go
10sec rest
total 4 mins

EDIT one thing that i never post is my warmup, i do heel to glutes, knee raises, shoulder rotations(windmills) and jumping jax.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

hey p, im concerned that my legs arent getting enough rest.. im doing cardio 3 days a week, my legs always feel sore.  should i just decrease volume on leg day or?  i need to lose about 14lbs.  diet is cleaned up a lot, high protein, lower carb


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2009)

just a guess....but I wouldn't be surprised if the new years people start dropping off in the next week or two.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2009)

hi hil   your not thinking about stopping.. are you? lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> hey p, im concerned that my legs arent getting enough rest.. im doing cardio 3 days a week, my legs always feel sore.  should i just decrease volume on leg day or?  i need to lose about 14lbs.  diet is cleaned up a lot, high protein, lower carb



p, as in p-funk.. advise sir


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice benching for high reps dude

tabatas sound like some sort of HIIT variation? am I correct in saying this?



PreMier said:


> EDIT one thing that i never post is my warmup, i do heel to glutes, knee raises, *shoulder rotations(windmills)* and jumping jax.



there was a buddy doing these as his warmup one day when I was there. he much have did these for 10-12 minutes straight. started out on the bike doing them, then just started walking around the gym doing them.. I laughed to myself.. only for the fact on how overboard he went with them.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks on the props.  im sore as a mofo!

yea, tabatas is a form of hiit.. here is an article T-Nation.com | Tabata Method it focuses on it being an exercise routine, but i think its a good cardio variation.

i did them again tonight:
bike
20sec go
10sec rest
total 4 mins

2 mins rest

20sec go
10sec rest
total 4 mins

apparenty, im not supposed to be using the spin room.. i should only be in there "when a professional is present, because the bikes are expensive".  i told the girl to grab a pen and paper.. write down my name and number, and to have her manager call me if he has a problem with me using the spin room.. then i told her better yet also write his name and number down so i can call and talk to him.  she looked confused, and said i should just talk to him when he is there during the day 

oh and my ass is really sore.  now i remember why i hate to bicycle lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> one thing that i never post is my warmup, i do heel to glutes, knee raises, ...



I like those also.  Another one I do starts off like a knee raise, but I hold the position with the knee at the top and try to straighten the leg.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> hi hil   your not thinking about stopping.. are you? lol



  don't be silly.  i'm just going to wait until february to start again.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

tabatas seems like a spinning class... only a little less brutal. 

I'll have to try that..  and I really like the spin bikes better than the regular ones that they have at the gym.. but its the same here... you can't go in the room without an instructor


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I like those also.  Another one I do starts off like a knee raise, but I hold the position with the knee at the top and try to straighten the leg.



yea, i do those too lol.. my freakin hip flexors are always sooo tight.

i also do this yoga pose called warrior


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

nikegurl said:


> don't be silly.  i'm just going to wait until february to start again.



lol.. figures.. get back to it damnit, and start a journal!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

katt said:


> tabatas seems like a spinning class... only a little less brutal.
> 
> I'll have to try that..  and I really like the spin bikes better than the regular ones that they have at the gym.. but its the same here... you can't go in the room without an instructor



well, spinning is what.. an hour?  where as tabatas is 10 mins   honestly i dont think i could do 3-4 rounds of tabatas.. they are pretty hard.  like puke your guts out hard.

why dont they let you in the room without an instructor?  wtf thats bullshit, i fuckin pay!


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> well, spinning is what.. an hour?  where as tabatas is 10 mins   honestly i dont think i could do 3-4 rounds of tabatas.. they are pretty hard.  like puke your guts out hard.
> 
> why dont they let you in the room without an instructor?  wtf thats bullshit, i fuckin pay!




Probably afraid your going to damage their freaking bikes.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> why dont they let you in the room without an instructor?  wtf thats bullshit, i fuckin pay!



agreed.  total bullshit.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2009)

nikegurl said:


> agreed.  total bullshit.



I third this motion


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> yea, i do those too lol.. my freakin hip flexors are always sooo tight.
> 
> i also do this yoga pose called warrior



nice figure there Pre.. lol, 

that's pretty dumb they don't let you in the room without an instructor. you have obviously been going to the gym for years now and probably know more than the instructors there.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2009)

i did tabatas in the spin room again today.  they will just have to make me stop!

here is yesterdays leg workout

legs

front squats
135x10
155x10
185x8
225x5

SLDL
185x10
225x8
225x8

thats it.. i thought i was gonna puke all over myself.  i almost did, but kept it in my mouth   my hammies are trashed today


oh, and somehow i have contracted pink eye.. had it for about a week, and its kinda pissing me off.  havent been to the doctor cuz i dont have insurance.  i think it should pass on its own..


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i did tabatas in the spin room again today.  they will just have to make me stop!
> 
> here is yesterdays leg workout
> 
> ...



nice front squats man 


Carefully wash your hands every time you touch around    your eye.
Keep your own towels, washcloths, and pillows    separate from those of family members or use paper towels.
Wash or change your pillowcase every day until the    infection goes away.
Do not touch your infected eye with your fingers. Use    tissues to wipe.
Do not wear eye makeup. Do not share eye makeup.
Do not wear your contact lenses until    the infection is gone.
Put a warm compress, such as a washcloth soaked in    warm water, on your eye for a few minutes, three to four times a day. This    eases the discomfort and helps break up some of the crust that may form on    your eyelashes.
Use over-the-counter artificial tears to help with    itching and irritation. Do not share eyedrops. You can spread the infection to    anyone else who uses them.
Do not put a patch over your eye. It may cause the    infection to become worse.
yeah. Hot compresses should help kick the infection out, as well


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2009)

i did s back workout saturday i will post later, and did cardio today.  more tabatas, but did 3 sets today.

my eye is getting worse, its actually quite painful now.. and starting to swell.  i might have to see a doctor, if the condition doesnt start to show some improvement.  i wont be going to the gym this week


----------



## Built (Jan 25, 2009)

I had pinkeye last fall and I had a DEVIL of a time ditching it. You can get OTC polysporin ophthalmic. It didn't work on the bug I had, but it might work on yours. 

Also, if you can get your hands on a systemic oral antibiotic, that could help, too.


----------



## Built (Jan 25, 2009)

PS I second the recommendation about the eye-makeup.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2009)

Built said:


> I had pinkeye last fall and I had a DEVIL of a time ditching it. You can get OTC polysporin ophthalmic. It didn't work on the bug I had, but it might work on yours.
> 
> Also, if you can get your hands on a systemic oral antibiotic, that could help, too.



from what i have read i think mine is viral, not bacterial. mostly because my eye is watering like crazy, but its clear.  i dont have any nasty green/yellow discharge commonly associated with bacterial.  the skin around my eye is really hurting because of my eye running.. almost like a rash or something.  

how long did it take to get rid of yours?  i felt mine coming on for about a week, it felt like something was in my eye.. and then it turned red, and its been red for about 8 days now.  so.. all in all im at 15 days give or take.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2009)

back day

wg pullups
bwx7
bwx5
bwx4

cg cable rows
200x8
200x8

pullovers bb
115x8
115x8
115x8

iso lar rows
90x8
180x6

standing one arm db curl incline bench
35x15

standing one arm bent over db curl
35x10

straight bar bb curl
110x5
110x4

alternating db hammer curl
50x6
50x6

dropset
50x5 40x5 30x5 20x5 30x5 40x5 


weight is around 196lbs.  this was just a do whatever workout, without much direction.  i am really sore though, and my biceps are sore(which is an extreme rarity)


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

My biceps would have been sore after that killer drop-set... (Those are coming up next week)  lol


----------



## Built (Jan 26, 2009)

If it's viral, then yeah, that's it, you just have to wait it out. 

Mine was gluey and disgusting, and bacterial - MRSA to be precise, and it was a BASTARD to get rid of. It came back three times.

Yours will run its course, and I'm so sorry for the discomfort. Try taking painkillers.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2009)

now im getting sick *sigh*  

kick me when im down please


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

PreMier said:


> now im getting sick *sigh*
> 
> kick me when im down please



at least Im really good looking.

you need to post up and get some rest man


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2009)

Built said:


> If it's viral, then yeah, that's it, you just have to wait it out.
> 
> Mine was gluey and disgusting, and bacterial - MRSA to be precise, and it was a BASTARD to get rid of. It came back three times.
> 
> Yours will run its course, and I'm so sorry for the discomfort. Try taking painkillers.



not sure what i have.. but it aint goin away on its own.  my grandpa is a surgeon, and he has a friend thats a doctor.  so i had him call in a script for me.  its gentak.  im super sensative to light now, it hurts to be in a fully lit room


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Am I crazy or did you shave all your hair completely off in your avatar?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2009)

yea, head is shaved.  shave it on and off, depending how i feel.  the avi is older though. 

 so my eyes are getting better, color wise anyway.  i have been on antibiotics for 8 days now.  i still cant open my left eye in the morning its like its glued shut.  i wonder how long it takes to get rid of this shit?  maybe i need a stronger antibiotic? fuckin grrrr.  still trying to kick the cold as well.. im about 90% i would say.

here are some pics i took a few days ago.. i posted them on another forum, so might as well toss them up here.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

Love those quads, bud.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 8, 2009)

PreMier said:


> so my eyes are getting better, color wise anyway.  i have been on antibiotics for 8 days now.  i still cant open my left eye in the morning its like its glued shut.  i wonder how long it takes to get rid of this shit?  maybe i need a stronger antibiotic? fuckin grrrr.  still trying to kick the cold as well.. im about 90% i would say.






Hmmm I find that weird.  When I got pinkeye I woke up with my eyes glued shut only once.  The other days after I started using antibiotics they were fine.     You might just have a worse case of pinkeye though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2009)

i hate my life.. fuck i swear if my eyes get better i will never touch them again! 

i also hate girls 


i need to come up with a new routine as well.. i will try and hit the gym next week if i can.  i just have no drive *sigh*


----------



## Built (Feb 12, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i hate my life.. fuck i swear if my eyes get better i will never touch them again!



Good thing you don't have an infection "down there". That would be a TERRIBLE promise to keep!


PreMier said:


> i also hate girls
> 
> 
> i need to come up with a new routine as well.. i will try and hit the gym next week if i can.  i just have no drive *sigh*


I hate girls too. Collectively, we suck. And not in the good way. 

What are your current physique goals?


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

Dang P,, you've got some impressive legs there


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks katt. 



Built said:


> Good thing you don't have an infection "down there". That would be a TERRIBLE promise to keep!


LMAO!  i have never had anything down there.. not like i use it that often anyway 



> I hate girls too. Collectively, we suck. And not in the good way.
> 
> What are your current physique goals?


i have been cutting weight, and i reached that goal today.  so i will revamp my diet to stay at the same weight.  i should probably drop a few more lbs just to me certain though. i weighed 186.

meh.. i want to be bigger, so any type of hypertrophy routine would be great.  i have just been doing push/pull split for so long.. i need a different 3 day option.

plus training my friends mom isnt fun for me anymore.. i know she needs it, she is getting stronger and is really happy/excited.  BUT i like the gym, because its my sanctuary, and i go there BY MYSELF to get away from things and have alone time.  now it seems like work to go there, and i dont like it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2009)

How about a FB routine to shake things up?

Cheer up


----------



## Built (Feb 12, 2009)

Talk to HeavyBomber and start doing Westside. You'll LOVE it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2009)

katt said:


> Dang P,, you've got some impressive legs there



refering to his outer legs, i hope


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2009)

hey premier, i would ask how things are going, but i can see i aint to good.

so just hang in there and IT will get better. all of it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about a FB routine to shake things up?
> 
> Cheer up



at first i was like "why is ym telling me to get a fuck buddy?"  and it probably would help   then i was like ooohhh....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> at first i was like "why is ym telling me to get a fuck buddy?"  and it probably would help   then i was like ooohhh....




 A FB would help


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> at first i was like "why is ym telling me to get a fuck buddy?"  and it probably would help   then i was like ooohhh....



  That's classic.....  now we all know what's on your mind these days.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2009)

whatever your deprived of is always on your mind lol 

im hungry too..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

Where're those westside workouts?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

im getting help with this on another forum, here is the split



> so after reading this: The Periodization Bible — Part I
> 
> i need help fine tuning a routine.  my first question is, how do i find my max?  should i take a week and do max lifts, or just start a program?  i ask because of trying to find the proper percentages (effort) to lift in.
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

and yesterdays w/o



> ok, here it is
> 
> *M/E leg/deadlift*
> 
> ...


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i lost my job a few months back in mid september(company couldnt make payroll).. i was making good money, 2-4k a week.  i was able to save some money, but its running out.  i just got another job, but the pay is horrible, but i dont know what else to do..
> 
> feels like my life is in the shits and has little meaning right now.  i mean i have worked so hard for so long.. 60-70hrs a week 6 days a week over the last 4+ years.. and now i have little to show for it.  and its depressing to me.  i am seriously considering joining the military, and getting some direction in my life.
> 
> im looking at MI which is military intelligence (aka:interrogation).  its in the army and requires being a foot soldier.. but if i make top secret ability, then i can get into the private sector as fbi/cia/or nsa.  im also looking into the navy and airforce.



PreMeir-

I thought I might share a some of my own experiences, for whatever it's worth. When I went to college I didn't know what I wanted to do, I knew I wanted money and power, or rather the ability to do what I wanted with my time and influence others to my own ends. I majored in advertising, yes it is a major, and yes it is completely worthless. I like the idea of persuasion, and even though you get payed in disney dollars until you reach the upper-management of a major firm or start and sell your own, i felt that it had the potential to be a lucrative profession. I worked at various agencies ranging from independent ownership with total revenues at 1.2 million per year to omnicon holding groups with annual revenues in the billions (as an intern and contractor while in school). I grew to loathe everything about it. When I was in my last semester I was working for a bohemeth corporation on the Pepsi account, they tendered an offer for post graduation and i accepted, four weeks into the job I realized two things. One, I hated what I was doing and everything about the industry I worked in. Two, if I stayed on board I was a coward and taking the easy way out. So I went for something I had always wanted, and joined the military, the sea faring branch, and got a SPEC OPS contract. They won't issue you a SPEC OPS contract until you join and pass numerous physical and psychological evaluations. So i did, and I passed. Well there is a delay between when you join and when you ship and become active. I herniated a disc during this period and two things happened. First, I went into debt because during this interm period you get no pay or benefits. Then after months of trying to work through the pain, being misdiagnosed, and then finally diagnosed with a herniated disc (after I paid for 2 MRIs out of pocket) I was medically seperated from the program. I had no job, was out of the program I so desperately wanted, and had no real prospects. To make shit worse, after being laid up for 3 months with the disc issue I lost 25 lbs!!! Partly because I couldn't train and partly because I was too depressed to eat. I have never gone through a more demoralizing period in my life. Somehow I got a job in the energy industry. But I still feel the weight of sitting behind a desk, and desperatly wishing I was in the program doing what I love training and serving my country. I haven't given up yet, I'm doing everything in my power to get back into shape and give it another go, even though I may never be medically cleared again. I know what it's like to wake up and wonder what you're going to do with your life. This may sound cliche, I'm sure it will, but take it a day at a time. Keep your eyes open for options, my job just poped out of nowhere. I hope things work out for you. One piece of advice, if you're thinking of the military think hard. That's two years of your life, minimum, make sure you can get the job you want (security clearance, test scores, physical quals, etc.) and understand you will be signing up for a program that has a lot of outstanding individuals but also a lot of bullshit. Best of luck.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks, and if i was to join, i would need automatic rank advancement which is e3 (6yr sign up).  i still have problems with my eye, so thats whats holding me back at this point.

right now i hate my job.  i have never hated a job, like i do this one.. its degrading and the people i work for are assholes.  they actually said in a meeting last week "if you havent noticed the economy isnt doing well, and its not like you could go find another job.. so take this one seriously" all while implementing new policies and procedures.

i did get an offer for a company that i used to work for.. and might take it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

> damn, this was a hard workout.. either i have gotten weak (from taking time off/losing weight/and being sick) haha, or this is more difficult than i thought.  during the bb rows i thought i was going to shit my pants.
> 
> *M/E Bench*
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2009)

100lbs is enough for the sled, to start at least. You don't want so much weight you're going to be really slow. You might even want to time yourself on sled runs. A chain could work, or some type of nylon strap. Do you have a lifting belt? If so, you can just wear that loose and loop the chain/strap on the belt. On concrete/asphalt, yeah it'll make some noise, but that's part of it... You'll get some nice looks from neighbors/passer-byers as well.

Damn, that makes me want to put a sled together for spring/summer, heh. It's been a long time since I used one. I'm sure my dog would like pulling it too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

i would need to put it together.  i dont have a nylon strap, and i dont use a weight belt, or straps or anything.  so i guess i should go get it, its at my moms house.  i take it i need to pull it moving forward, not walking backward?

hey p, if your reading this(yea right) also i got a new cd.. anyway i got a michael buble cd, because i heard he was good.  thumbs up for sure!! right now im listening to last train home by pat metheny


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2009)

Michael Buble?

Last Train Home is incredible!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

yea this guy Michael Buble


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> yea this guy Michael Buble



WTF?  Are you asking me out on a date with that shit?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

dude, you are totally not my type.  i dont date people with glasses


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> yea this guy Michael Buble



mmmm.. never heard of this guy, but I liked the song "lost" on the website.  Is most his music pretty mellow?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 19, 2009)

P-funk said:


> WTF?  Are you asking me out on a date with that shit?




 Seriously. Premier... You can walk backwards with the sled too, if you use a belt... or you could pull it with your hands to i guess, but that'd be a bit different.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

katt said:


> mmmm.. never heard of this guy, but I liked the song "lost" on the website.  Is most his music pretty mellow?



he does some renditions from sinatra as well.  so yea, its pretty mellow/jazzy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

so i ordered protein from nutra planet the other day, 5lbs for 23$ and it was free shipping!!  so i bought 20lbs... anyway i was wondering where the fuck it was, then got this:


Your NutraPlanet
All The Whey Protein
Status Update
Dear Valued Customer,

First and foremost, I would like to thank you for your recent purchase at NutraPlanet.  I am fully aware that your order of All The Whey protein has been delayed, and I would like to personally apologize for this untimely process.  I am writing to you today to give an explanation for this delay and also to give you an update on the status of delivery, so please read on...

To say that the protein sale at NutraPlanet was a success, would be the understatement of the century!  Not only was the response to this unprecedented sale beyond our expectations, but it was also beyond the expectations of our supplier due to the exposure we received from Slickdeals.net - The best coupons, lowest prices, and hottest deals. (awesome site for those who don't know about it).  

Prior to launching this sale, we made full appropriations with All The Whey to ensure adequate stock to be delivered by 2/18/09.  Unfortunately, ATW was only able to ship half of our purchase order due to unforeseeable shortages that arose at the last minute on their end.  Because we were originally told we would have our entire shipment, we continued this amazing sale to offer you THE BEST price on quality protein with FREE shipping.

We have been told from All The Whey that the remainder of our shipment will be arriving Monday or Tuesday and we will be (literally) working around the clock to rush out your package to you.  We sincerely appreciate everyone's extreme patience and understanding regarding this delay.  As a token of our appreciation, I have decided to ship every person who originally received this email, a FREE NutraPlanet shaker cup with their order once the protein arrives.  Not only that, I would also like to extend a complimentary 10% off coupon for your next purchase--our way of saying thanks for being such a cool customer!

What makes NutraPlanet different from the rest of the herd?  We are a service based company dedicated to giving you fanatical service.  Why compromise good customer service for low prices?  We will out-service the competition and offer the best overall prices and value for your fitness and nutritional needs.  We are not just a faceless corporation that is run by a board of directors behind closed doors, instead we are a passionate team of individuals that loves what we do...and do it better than anyone else!

Thank you for your continued support and giving us the opportunity to serve you.  

Sincerely,

Sam Hong
Muscle Milk, Lipo 6 and the Best Discount Bodybuilding Supplements - NutraPlanet
Founder & CEO

NutraPlanet.com: The Coolest Place To Chill Beyond The Supplement Stratosphere




man, what a cool company


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

Are those your actual workouts in the quoted posts or what you were planning on doing?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2009)

no, those are my workouts. i will take them out of quotes next time lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2009)

*D/E Squat*

Box Squat 12" box RI=60
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
i did this with a 1rm max estimate of 300lb squat. i havent done box squats for a while and wanted  to make sure i was  explosive out of the hole.

SLDL
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x6
went kinda light on these, my hammies and lower back were still pretty sore/tight

Reverse Hyper HB style
10x8
20x8
20x8
20x8
these were weird, but the hyper bench was able  to extend out far enough, but the weight kept slipping up towards my body.  yours kinda does too

Calves


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2009)

i am so sore, im wondering if i should take tomorrow off?  i mean its a hammy day.. and mine are so tight and sore i dont know if it would be a good workout.  i could work through it, but advise.

*D/E Bench*

BB Bench
135x5
185x3 
225x3
245x3 (too heavy)
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

CG Bench
205x5
205x4

DB Mili
60x8
60x7
60x6

External Rotations
Band


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that supposed to be ME bench, or is your bench higher than your squat?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2009)

neither.  its DE day, and i can squat more than i bench.  why?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2009)

I think bench on DE day is supposed to be about 60% of your 1RM.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I think bench on DE day is supposed to be about 60% of your 1RM.



Yeah, that's why I asked, around 50-60%.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2009)

Workouts lookin good PM!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2009)

oops then.. i used a weight i knew i could get 3x's for 8 sets.  i will lighten the weight next time.  guess i need to read more


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey Jake!
Greetings and durka durka from Afghanistan! I'e got access! WAHOO!
Lookin' good in here!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, P.

I got that protein link from slickdeals.net - do you go to that site?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2009)

hey mike, good to see you and glad your safe and ok!

sox, i got the link from you, in the supplement forum before it was taken down.  i ordered 20lbs, 10 is shipped and they are still processing the other 10   its the longest i have EVER had to wait, been almost a month


ok.. now i have all my workouts written out, with the % of weight to be used, AND the RI's.  thats how i fucked up before :

anyway here is todays workout.

*M/E Squat Deadlift*

GM's
45x5
95x5
135x3
165x3
200x3
220x1
245x1
270x1
270x1

did the 270 twice, because i didnt think my form was good, and wanted a clean rep.  instead it looked like a fucked up squat.. so.. next week i will try 255 for a clean rep.

GHR's
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6

thanks to whomever suggested doing them on the seated calf, much better(moe?)

Cable Crunch
140(stack)x30
140x30
140x30

Hypers
95x8
95x7
95x5

WG Pullups
BWx7
BWx5
BWx4

Tabatas for 4 mins

this was hard.. i already hurt, i bet im fucked tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2009)

now...when you say: GM's...are those good mornings? If so...you sir, are an ANIMAL! That's a shite load of weight!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2009)

yea good mornings  thanks mike


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2009)

yes that is very impressive for GM, we need to put those into our w/os one of these days.
when done right do you feel these in the hammies also?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

the other half said:


> yes that is very impressive for GM, we need to put those into our w/os one of these days.
> when done right do you feel these in the hammies also?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2009)

oh yes.. my hammies are trashed!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha - 270 Good morning!?

I would not want to bend over with that much weight on my shoulders.

Crazy...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

DOMS isnt as bad as i thought.. that first week just kicked my ass big time.  i did kinda tweak my right peck yesterday.. im sure its nothing though.

also i have never feared anything like i fear jm presses.. damn, these things kick my shit.

on with yesterdays workout..

*M/E Bench*

Dead Press
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x1
255x1
260x1
265x1 WOOT!

didnt go up in increments like i was spose to.. i wasnt paying enough attention, imagine that  


JM Press
115x12
115x12
115x11
115x10
115x9
115x8

BB Rows
155x8
155x8
155x7

Pressdowns
70x13
70x12
70x10

BB Curls
90x9
90x8
90x5 wtf?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha - 270 Good morning!?
> 
> I would not want to bend over with that much weight on my shoulders.
> 
> Crazy...



maybe you havent seen HB's journal lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> maybe you havent seen HB's journal lol



HB is not of this planet where mere mortals exist.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

no kidding.  reminds me of monStar.  that kid was strong, if he would just be consistent, he would be a freak!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2009)

jm press?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

YouTube - JM Press with intro


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2009)

can't view from where I'm at...

chest or delt?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

its a chest tricep exercise


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha - 270 Good morning!?
> 
> I would not want to bend over with that much weight on my shoulders.
> 
> Crazy...



no joke!

and HB doesnt count, he's a monster. but youll get there P


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2009)

PreMier said:


> DOMS isnt as bad as i thought.. that first week just kicked my ass big time. i did kinda tweak my right peck yesterday.. im sure its nothing though.
> 
> also i have never feared anything like i fear jm presses.. damn, these things kick my shit.
> 
> ...


Never seen the JM Press. Thanks for the Youtube link. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2009)

yea, they are a crazy exercise.  sorry mike, i dont know how to explain without the video, but its similar to a close grip bench

yesterdays.

*D/E Leg*

Box Squat 12" RI=60
165x2 (kinda slow)
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

felt kinda slow on these out of the hole.. once im about 3-4" off i explode like crazy though.  i could literally shoot the bar several feet off my back

SLDL
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

my grip was trashed by the time finished these.  if i go heavier i might need some straps :-\ i dont want my grip to limit my hammie development

Cable Crunches
160x25
180x20
200(stack)x12

Reverse Hyper HB
15x8
15x8
15x8
15x8

Calves


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 8, 2009)

I didnt even know that u had a journal going


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for stopping by maria 

*D/E Bench*

Speed bench
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3 (started to slow a little)
135x3

CG Bench
225x6
225x3

DB Mili
60x10
70x6
70x6

Incline DB Face Pulls
15x15
15x15
15x15

Stretching
hammies
hip flexors
hip/ITB

weight is at 188, and has been for a few days now.  so i will up cardio to 2-3 days a week instead of 1.  im looking pretty lean, which is nice, but feel skinny..  hamstrings are super tight and sore.. hopefully they arent bad tomorrow.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2009)

You still around?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2009)

oh yea, you know   this is my home away from home lol

 i need to re do my ME leg day for next week.
*
M/E Leg*

GM
45x5
95x5
135x3
165x3
200x3
220x1
245x1
255x1

GHR
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6

Cable Crunch
180x25
200(stack)x15
200x13

Hypers
95x8
95x6
95x6

WG Pullups
BWx6
BWx5
BWx4

Vacuums


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i need to re do my ME leg day for next week.



Redo in what way?  Are you at a sticking point or just tired of these exercises?


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

Isn't is funny how when you start leaning up, you feel like you're shrinking, but then people really notice how large your muscles really are.. ??

I get that way every time I cut.. "I want to be bigger, I want to be bigger"    oh geez,, that could have been a "that's what he said" moment


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

PreMier said:


> oh yea, you know   this is my home away from home lol
> 
> i need to re do my ME leg day for next week.
> *
> ...



Let's train legs together next week!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Redo in what way?  Are you at a sticking point or just tired of these exercises?



guess i should post in here more lol.. i switch exercises every 2-3 weeks.  here is today'


*ME Leg*

Rack DL (above knee)
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x1
385x1
405x1*
430x1*
455x1*
475xF (grip)
*is over under/alt grip.  need straps, grip isnt strong enpugh

GM
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

cable crunch
180x25
200x15
200x15

Leg Press(total plates)
(8)x10
(8)x10
dropped to 2 sets.. tired

WG Pullups
BWx7
BWx5
BWx3...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

katt said:


> Isn't is funny how when you start leaning up, you feel like you're shrinking, but then people really notice how large your muscles really are.. ??
> 
> I get that way every time I cut.. "I want to be bigger, I want to be bigger"    oh geez,, that could have been a "that's what he said" moment



yea, its illusion lol.. people are retards


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

sara said:


> Let's train legs together next week!



you are like a million miles away lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

check you out, big pimpin'....you have ALL the ladies in your journal...
Was'sup, jake!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2009)

P, how much do  you weight right now.
i hate it when i put weight on cause all the body weight lifts really suck. shit i could hardly get my last set of nuetral grip chins today. i need to lose about 10 more pounds then it will be easier. i always hate watching the kids that weight 140 pounds that get up there and do 12 or 15 pull ups, it like, ya wait some day when you put on 50 more pounds it wont be that easy, dam it!!!!!

keep up the hard workouts. i dont even try to test my hand grip on deadlifts, i just go straight to the wraps.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

morning', TOH!
Have you tried to go w/out straps till the weight gets heavy enough that you have to use them? That's what I used to do and shall again.
just my .02 worth.
Also, do you use opposing grips? (one over, other under?)


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you are like a million miles away lol


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> morning', TOH!
> Have you tried to go w/out straps till the weight gets heavy enough that you have to use them? That's what I used to do and shall again.
> just my .02 worth.
> Also, do you use opposing grips? (one over, other under?)



i feel that i have pretty good hand strength, i just believe that i am working a certian body part and that is what i want to concentrate on, not worrying about my grip slipping. i usually us hands facing toward my body, i have had a few peeps over the years say that using opposing grips does something to  your shoulder development or something crazy like that. i dont believe it, i am just comfortable with the hands facing toward me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

someone asked me my weight in another thread and i dont remember who.. so i will post it here.

im currently around 185-188


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

how tall are you P?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

im 5'9" exactly.  weight was 186 tonight.

*ME Bench*

Floor Press
barx5 (never done these, wanted to test the movement/rom)
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
235x1
245x1
255x1
265x1 woot!

JM Press
125x12
125x12
125x12
125x10
125x10
125x9

BB Rows
155x8
155x8
155x6

Dips
bwx18
45x7 (found the belt)
45x5

DB Hammer
50x9
50x9
50x9
50x9
50x8

im getting so sore.. everything hurts.  im going to get a massage this weekend for sure.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

how did you feel about the floor press... I am trying to find new lifts to incorporate into my routine which is now really just the big three.  did you feel like you were able to lift more or less compared to trad bench?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 18, 2009)

looking nice P.

I was wondering, how often do you unload?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> how did you feel about the floor press... I am trying to find new lifts to incorporate into my routine which is now really just the big three.  did you feel like you were able to lift more or less compared to trad bench?



i havent benched or maxed in a long time.  i just started west side about a month ago, but i think im getting stronger.  im also dieting, and have dropped about 20lbs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> looking nice P.
> 
> I was wondering, how often do you unload?



like a deload?  i havent for a long time.  like stated i havent been doing this too long, and i think thats what the DE days are for.   sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job in here PM!!   The weights are doing up.... and dropping 20 lbs is impressive especailly when you were only around 200 to start.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i havent benched or maxed in a long time. i just started west side about a month ago, but i think im getting stronger. im also dieting, and have dropped about 20lbs


 
20 lbs huh. Nice work bud.


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm thinking we need some new photos in here..

Who's the guy in the photo of you in Montana?  You're dad?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2009)

thats my moms fiancee. they met and dated a few years.. got engaged about a year ago.  he lives in montana.  oh and kat, you deliver, i deliver 

yea dropped from about 205lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

ho-lee-crap, sir! Those were my measurements at one time...5'9", 185lbs and posting your #'s.....dam I musta been a sexy SOB! 

Congrats on the 20lbs drop! I've got about...40 to go...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> like a deload?  i havent for a long time.  like stated i havent been doing this too long, and i think thats what the DE days are for.   sorry i cant be of more help



DE days might buy you some time to recover from your heavy days until your next heavy day, but you should still deload every 4-8 weeks if you're feeling beat up. I mostly use DE days to work on speed/technique/form and do most of my accessory work then. I usually do something to deload after every 4th week like reduce the volume and go light weight/high reps for 3 workouts a week instead of training 4 day a week, or sometimes I'll just stay home and do band circuit stuff 2 or 3 times that week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice job Pre, started the old Westside program? liking it so far? I've always wanted to do it, it's just that I don't really like the lack of emphasis on horizontal/vertical pulling... well, not enough for my liking.

oh, I got some pictures posted.. so stop crying lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2009)

*DE Leg*

Box squat 12" RI=60
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

Deadlift
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

Cable crunch
200x26
200x18
200x14

Reverse HB Hyper
20x8
20x8
20x8
20x8

Calves


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> oh and kat, you deliver, i deliver


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm, i just checked my something for nothing folder.. and like i thought EMPTY!

its a fair trade


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> *DE Leg*
> 
> Box squat 12" RI=60
> 155x2
> ...


Just looked at the box squat on you-tube. May have to give that a shot after I redo the routine.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)

yea, they are alright.. i do them for speed out of the hole.  thats why they are low rep


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2009)

Snow huh? How was the workout brother?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

yea, its stopped now, and not much stuck, but its in the low 30's.

here is tonights workout

*DE Bench*

Speed bench
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

Standing OHP
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

CG Bench
205x5
205x5
205x5

Lateral Raises
15x12
15x14

EZ Curl CG(concentration)
80x5
80x5
80x5

weight at 187.  i look pretty lean, my friends are starting to compliment me saying they have never seen me look this lean lol.. also since training like this, i have noticed a 'sweep' developing in my hammies that i never had before!! and also my triceps seem to be growing and developing better as well.

one thing though, is i am starting to get aches.. my muscles are knotting up, and it is giving me back aches.  so next sunday in the AM i am going to get a massage to try and loosen up some.  i should also make a trip to a hot tub somewhere.

HB, my speed is pretty fast on the bench, should i up the weight by 5 or 10lbs?  or stay?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> one thing though, is i am starting to get aches.. my muscles are knotting up, and it is giving me back aches.
> HB, my speed is pretty fast on the bench, should i up the weight by 5 or 10lbs? or stay?


 
Are you supplementing with Glucosamine chondroitin...might help with the aches.
Tim


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2009)

You might do well to take a backoff week with higher rep stuff, prehab/rehab, a few bike rides and walks in the fresh air, and a LOT of stretching.

I'm finding, as much as I friggin' HATE it, the depletion workouts are having a conditioning effect on the old joints.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

hiya Jake!
except for the discomfort, sounds like ou are doing great! They've got some girls here that gie massages for 20.00 for like 40 minutes? May have to give them a whirl here in a couple weeks after I've 'earned' one... 
Snow? Nice...tis raining here...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2009)

LiftinBear said:


> Are you supplementing with Glucosamine chondroitin...might help with the aches.
> Tim


yes, i take it for joint support.  my muscles hurt, not my joints


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2009)

Built said:


> You might do well to take a backoff week with higher rep stuff, prehab/rehab, a few bike rides and walks in the fresh air, and a LOT of stretching.
> 
> I'm finding, as much as I friggin' HATE it, the depletion workouts are having a conditioning effect on the old joints.


 i need to do this for sure.. the walks and stretching i mean. i think with some soft tissue work i should be ok.. the knots i get suck though.  i wish i knew of a better way to get of them.




*
ME Leg*

Rack Dead
135x5
185x5
225x3
315x3
365x1
385x1
405x1 (s)
435x1 (s)
455x1 (s)
475x1 (s)
495x1 (s) PR
s=straps.  i think that i did too many singles.. i guess i should make bigger jumps because this workout took way too long  ???

GM's
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

Cable Crunches
140(stack)x30
140x30
140x30

Leg Press (plates)
(8)x10
(8)x10
(8)x10

WG Pullups
BWx8
BWx5
BWx5


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

PreMier said:


> s=straps. i think that i did too many singles.. i guess i should make bigger jumps because this workout took way too long ???


Yeah, stop pussy-footing around there, ya big panz....sheesh...

I never did like rack pulls. Don't feel there's enough ROM...
495 is a nice lift, my friend!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2009)

*Pr*

Nice job on the PR


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i think that i did too many singles.. i guess i should make bigger jumps because this workout took way too long  ???



It depends on what your training objective for the day was.  If you are trying to set a PR, then yes you should have made larger jumps.  But some days you just want a higher volume workout, and what you did was fine.  Although maybe you should have thrown a couple of 2.5 pounders on there and hit the big 500.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2009)

Be sure to stay good and hydrated. Sometimes that can make your muscles sore.
Pick you up some xtend to drink during your workout and get some extra bcaa's.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Be sure to stay good and hydrated. Sometimes that can make your muscles sore.
> Pick you up some xtend to drink during your workout and get some extra bcaa's.



i need more supps.  i do take quite a few as it is though.  do you use xtend? is it better than ice? Bodybuilding.com - Xtreme Formulations ICE - Victory Is The Only Option! On sale now!

odays *M/E Bench*

Floor Press
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
235x1
245x1
255x1
265x1

JM Press
125x12
125x12
125x12
125x11
125x10
125x9
Fuck.. these kick my trash.. my shoulders, triceps, elbows, chest, all get hammered it seems like

BB Rows
155x8
155x8
155x7

Dips
45x8
45x6
45x5
these are harder than i remember 

Hammer Curl
50x9
50x9
50x9
50x8
50x8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Yeah, stop pussy-footing around there, ya big panz....sheesh...
> 
> I never did like rack pulls. Don't feel there's enough ROM...
> 495 is a nice lift, my friend!



well, my workouts focus on accessory work, and rack pulls are a accessory to a deadlift.  so every so often i will do them on ME leg days



Triple Threat said:


> It depends on what your training objective for the day was.  If you are trying to set a PR, then yes you should have made larger jumps.  But some days you just want a higher volume workout, and what you did was fine.  Although maybe you should have thrown a couple of 2.5 pounders on there and hit the big 500.


yea, no objective, other than lifting heavy.  i guess im cool then, thanks


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

taking some time off?

workouts are looking good Pre. Westside seems to be treating you very well


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2009)

been kinda down.. so i took a few days off.. 

then got a deep tissue massage yesterday so now im sore


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

workouts look good P - I love Rack Pulls.. although we haven't done them for a while..

Why have you been down - job thing?

oh yeah... we have a hot tub if you want to use it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2009)

just some girl issues, and my eye.. its still not all the way better 

if you were closer, i would be poaching it every night


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2009)

oh man... girl issues suck... they are soo soo... well, you know..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2009)

bump.......Still around ?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2009)

J hasn't posted since April 1. I'm sure he will be back though


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope all's well, Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2009)

YM, thanks for the pm buddy! 

sorry i've been mia   just life is so busy, and i could write a giant story right now but its late so it will have to wait haha

i just stopped training west side about 3 weeks ago.  im doing dorian yates routine   i would have continued west side, but its too hard while dieting.. however, i can honestly its by far the most effective style of training i have ever done.

here are some of my lifts as of this last week

bench 275x4
deadlift(no straps) 455x3
squats 315x5
db mili 100x4

i havent been squatted until very recently, so once i get the motion back(hips have been really tight lately) im sure i can hit high 3's or maybe 4 plates.

oh, and i weigh 174lbs, im dieting on ckd


friends bb comp oct 10th me and heather and jay












here are some pics at 181 a few weeks ago:
















legs w/ flash


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2009)

oh and i was just takin pics goofin, my posing is horrible hahaha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad you are doing well.   You look much bigger than 174.....Nice work PM!.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

PreMier said:


> here are some of my lifts as of this last week
> 
> bench 275x4
> deadlift(no straps) 455x3
> ...



Those are some good numbers for that body weight.

So you've been busy, huh?  Then life must be treating you well.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2009)

yea.. other than my back is fucked up   been hurting for a while, and i took sunday/legs off.  its a bad hurt, so it worries me.  getting a massage wed.  hope its nothing serious.  

anyway i've been busy, because im leaving for the air force.  i enlisted and i leave dec 8th   its going to be a huge paycut/lifestyle change.. but i need change.  im stagnant right now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your back, amigo-
What job did you get? 
I should have retrained to finance....they had it EASY....go TDY...they get themselves taken care of...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2009)

hey mike.  i tried for language, but only got 99 on the d lab and needed 100! damn.

so now im going in as basic intell.  kinda sucks that i dont know what exactly yet, but oh well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2009)

Air Force!!!  Wow!!  That's a big change........Good luck!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Glad you are doing well. You look much bigger than 174.....Nice work PM!.


Fucking A!

Joined the Air Force?  Best of luck buddy.  Stay in touch.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice, P. Good luck man


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

A change for sure, but I'm sure you've thought it through.   Good luck.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

hi, im back 

finally at my duty station, and been working out for about 8 weeks.  right now i weigh about 189lbs.  

hope everyone is doing great.  a lots changed here since i visited last lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

i even got reputation while i was gone lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey there Jakey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

You trimmed down .... Nice work!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Hey there Jakey



i only logged in cuz i got an email that you wanted to be my friend


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You trimmed down .... Nice work!



you should have seen me after bootcamp.  i weighed 150lbs soaking wet.. i lost 30lbs of lbm in 9 weeks.  

in feb i went to tech school, and gained about 20lbs back, just from eating better and not running so much.  now im just trying to balance the weight training with all the running im doing again, and im having a hard time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

PreMier said:


> you should have seen me after bootcamp.  i weighed 150lbs soaking wet.. i lost 30lbs of lbm in 9 weeks.
> 
> in feb i went to tech school, and gained about 20lbs back, just from eating better and not running so much.  now im just trying to balance the weight training with all the running im doing again, and im having a hard time.



150 !!!   I haven't weighted that since high school...(that's a LONG time ago)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

here i dug a pic up.  cropped my family out is all.  150lbs in all my glory..


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 23, 2010)

PreMier said:


> here i dug a pic up.  cropped my family out is all.  150lbs in all my glory..



Holy shit, ethiopian style.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't posted here in forever! I just got the email from your old journal. What has it been...... years? 
Whats been up? You join the military? What are u up to now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Jake!  Yeah, lot's of running isn't good for adding muscle, but it is sure great for endurance and cardiovascular fitness.

Your current 189 lb pic looks like you have a fantastic base for packing it on!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Holy shit, ethiopian style.



thats what im sayin hahaha



chiquita6683 said:


> I haven't posted here in forever! I just got the email from your old journal. What has it been...... years?
> Whats been up? You join the military? What are u up to now?



yea, its been a while! i live in florida now.  what part do you live in?

thanks JD!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in Jacksonville. Where are you?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2010)

i live near destin, between panama city beach and pensacola


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh ok, well let me know if you ever come up


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jake.... welcome back you skinny bastard


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 26, 2010)

He's skinnier than me!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome back Pre!

Looking good in that one pic man .

Close to Pensacola, eh? Are you getting much of the BP shinanigans?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2010)

not skinny anymore haha.. that was in feb.

thanks ian and scar.

pensacola beach is ruined.. but here in destin and fwb they are still very nice.  i doubt we'll see any more oil.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2010)

Too many years ago to remember I had a 1 week training class at Eglin AFB, and stayed in a hotel at Fort Walton Beach.... Beautiful beaches.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2010)

yea, they are insane! the sand is so white.. and the water is an emerald green.. i love it

just took a new avitar picture.  coming along i s'pose


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 28, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2010)

would it be harder for me to make my biceps grow, if i had a split/double bicep?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

PreMier said:


> here i dug a pic up.  cropped my family out is all.  150lbs in all my glory..


Ha that sucks you lost all that muscle, when I was in Navy BC we would bench and deadlift our bunk beds or do pushups with someone on our back for our workouts, just me and 3 other guys and we maintained most of our bulk....


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)

P's Back?????


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2010)

Kinda =)

I have had wifi issues. The kid I pay for web hasn't paid the bill.. So no Internet. Also I have some nerve damage in my left arm, that's been causing me some issues and I haven't really worked out in 7 or 8 weeks. I did squat on Tuesday though.. So I might just do that.

Manic, we were so locked down that we couldn't really do anything like that


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


>



Hmmmmmmmmmm...........just a forearem pic.......   No update on what's new??????????


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

Psst, Jake.  


Happy New Year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Jake!
Dude!
What's your career field? Eglin?
Hurry up and get your CDC's done and get deployed here, brotha!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> Psst, Jake.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year.



aww!! i miss your face


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

YM - nada much new.. just lift sparingly, because my arm is still giving me some issues.  im getting old 

mike - yea, have to complete my cdc's ASAP lol.. i need to study them more.  you still in iraq?  

hi maria, hope your doing great =)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

He's baaaaccckkkk!  

Good to see you posting again Jake!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> aww!! i miss your face



  Well then...maybe I'll have to stalk around.  Did I say stalk?
I meant _stick_ around not stalk.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks JD.

stalk me all you want lmao


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> stalk me all you want lmao



  no laughing.  i'm scary and fierce, not funny.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

light workout tonight, first in about 4 weeks.  

*bb squat*
135x10
225x8
315x3
315x3
225x8

*GM*
135x8
135x8
135x8

*front squat*
135x7
135x7

*calves*


weight 193


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2011)

brother P ... how goes it??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2011)

Good lifts    Especially after being off for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> brother P ... how goes it??



NT!! im good, other than my legs are trashed 

how are you doing?  anything new with you and the fam?

thanks YM!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2011)

light pull workout today.  3rd one in the last 6 months.. trying to be very careful with my arm. *sigh*

*yates rows*
95x8
95x8
95x8
95x8

*db concentration curls unilateral*
40x8
40x8
40x6

*db hammer curls*
40x8
40x6

*bb shrugs*
135x12
225x8
225x8
225x8
135x12


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2011)

PreMier said:


> NT!! im good, other than my legs are trashed
> 
> how are you doing?  anything new with you and the fam?
> 
> thanks YM!



Nothing new really. I've become a bad-ass biker ... lol ... and now we're going to the motorcycle show this weekend to see what's out there for the missus.

I've been battling the "you're getting old comments". Going to run a triathalon athelete into the ground in April. I've had to put a few young guys in their place at the boxing gym ... but on the flip side, I have had to bow down to one young fellow who is as good as his mouth. 

I see you're still kickin' ass an takin' names.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Nothing new really. I've become a bad-ass biker ... lol ... and now we're going to the motorcycle show this weekend to see what's out there for the missus.
> 
> I've been battling the "you're getting old comments". Going to run a triathalon athelete into the ground in April. I've had to put a few young guys in their place at the boxing gym ... but on the flip side, I have had to bow down to one young fellow who is as good as his mouth.
> 
> I see you're still kickin' ass an takin' names.



  I like the boxing comment


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

Good stuff Jake, especially with the layoff


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> YM - nada much new.. just lift sparingly, because my arm is still giving me some issues. im getting old
> 
> mike - yea, have to complete my cdc's ASAP lol.. i need to study them more. you still in iraq?
> 
> hi maria, hope your doing great =)


 way to go!
What's your job? I missed that somewhere.
Not in Iraq. I'm in Afghanistan.
RC North, Camp Mike Spann. A little slice of hell.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2011)

haha.. im in health services management.. i work in the hospital. a1c


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

another decent workout, still not going too heavy.  i have a fitness test coming up, so i might have to put legs on hold until thats done in feb.  i have to start running FUCK i hate that 

*bb squat*
135x10
225x6
315x5
315x5
315x5

*GM*
135x8
135x8
135x8


*calves*


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice legs!


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate running too, I feel your pain. How far and how fast do you need to go?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to run a mile and a half, and it needs to be under 12 min preferably. When I was 170 it wasn't bad, but at 194-197 I'm finding it a bit harder lol


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

When do you get tested?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

Early to mid feb. Next week I'll start tabatas and work on my vo2 max(bike) and run once a week to get somewhat used to the impact

Sorry I should mention at 170 I hit it in 10:33


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Train hill repeats once a week. I have a protocol in "how to do cardio if you must", on my blog. It builds VO2-max in a hurry. Basically, pick a speed you could run for half an hour at about a 3-5% grade. Call this "home". Do this for a minute, then crank the incline up to say 8% for four minutes, then "home" for a minute. The next five-minute block, go four minutes at a 9% grade, then home for a minute, then 10% for four minutes, then home for a minute, then 11% for four minutes and then cool down for a few minutes at a fast walk on no incline. (4 hill-repeats; 20 minutes)

The next session, add another five-minutes to it, reaching 12% (5 hill-repeats; 25 minutes)
The session after that, you'll add another hill repeat to it, at 13% (6 hill-repeats; 30 minutes)
etc until you max out the treadmill (most go to 15%).

I usually do one a week, but you can do two if you like, given your timeline.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll give that a shot! The ones on the bike are similar.

Pedal 80-100% for 20 sec. Rest 10 sec. Do this for 4 mins, rest 2 min, repeat


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Exercise specificity dictates you do this at a run in preparation of your upcoming test.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

Keeping this on topic for brother P ... is there any issues with running at grades over say 3%?  For some reason, I have it in my head that running on grades higher than that is bad ...


----------



## Built (Jan 12, 2011)

naturaltan, you may very well have a point. I've done these at a fast walk. For running, you may wish to do these at a lower grade. Premier, try it and let me know what worked for you as a starting point.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks built.

now, back to our planned conversation.


----------



## Built (Jan 12, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> thanks built.
> 
> now, back to our planned conversation.



You bet. 

So, whatcha wearin'?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

Built said:


> You bet.
> 
> So, whatcha wearin'?





Because I'm at work, I have on a collared shirt and that's it.  You?


----------



## Built (Jan 12, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Because I'm at work, I have on a collared shirt and that's it.  You?



My robe and wizard hat.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

Built said:


> My robe and wizard hat.



what colour is your hat?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2011)

I cast Lvl 3 Eroticism.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2011)

Built said:


> Exercise specificity dictates you do this at a run in preparation of your upcoming test.



i understand, i typically avoid it because its hard on my joints.  in basic, i could run a 5k in 23mins.  but now im carrying 40+ lbs of mass


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2011)

tan lines


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

I wanna know what color Built's hat is....


----------



## Built (Jan 12, 2011)

Built said:


> My robe and wizard hat.





naturaltan said:


> what colour is your hat?


LOL!


IainDaniel said:


> I cast Lvl 3 Eroticism.


 

I steal yo soul and cast Lightning Lvl. 1,000,000 Your body explodes into a fine bloody mist, because you are only a Lvl. 2 Druid.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2011)

light push.  arm feels good, hopefully its getting to the point where it bothers me less and less

bb bench
135x10
135x10
185x8
205x6
225x5

seated db mili press
30x10
50x8
70x6
85x5
85x5

lateral raises
20x10
20x10

rope pressdowns
30x10
30x10
50x8
50x8

cable flys
30x10
30x10
30x10

weight 196


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> haha.. im in health services management.. i work in the hospital. a1c


 noice!
You are smarter than I....I SHOULD have gone into health...or finance...THOSE guys get over...big time.
You get to wear scrubs to work?
My dumb ass was a SP...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> light push. arm feels good, hopefully its getting to the point where it bothers me less and less


 hoping my shoulder will be the same.
Nice workout, Jake


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> *light push*.  arm feels good, hopefully its getting to the point where it bothers me less and less
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  that's not even a pb recording setting day for me - well done!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2011)

mike, my job isnt really cross over friendly into the civilian side.. im going to cross train when i get the chance.  hope the shoulder heals up, just do lots of rotator work with a band to keep them strong.

nt- thanks, just a younger guy tryin to keep up   i would like to get back to my pb which was bb military pressing 225


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

Where are you these days (city) ?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2011)

i live on eglin afb in florida


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i live on eglin afb in florida


 I've been there before. Years ago for a training class at Eglin. Fort Walton Beach, nice place! Quiet, but nice


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2011)

yea, too quiet.. miss the city.  i prefer destin haha

pull workout.. im so sore..

yates rows
95x10
95x10
135x8
185x6
185x6

bb shrugs 
225x10
225x10
225x9 (grip fail)
225x8 (grip fail)

db hammer curls
30x8
40x8
50x6
50x6

unilateral inc db curls
30x6
30x6
30x6

seated cable rows
80x10
140x8

bleh.. so so workout.  weight 198


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

Patrick hasn't posted in almost a year now.  What's he up to?  Did him and Ivonne tie the knot?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2011)

yea, they're married and doing great! he runs his own business in training and massage(deep stuff like gua sha/rolfing) and they seem awesome


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

That's great! He is such a cool guy.  If you talk to him, tell him JD said hi!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2011)

yep, will do!

legs

*squat* 
135x10
225x10
225x10

*gm*
135x10
185x8
225x5
225x5
225x5
135x8

*calves*

ohhh.. im hurting already..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 15, 2011)

nice!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks maria  is it cold where you are? im freezing on the panhandle!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> thanks maria  is it cold where you are? im freezing on the panhandle!



YES! This is artic weather, insane for Florida!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

Good cuz I don't want it to be like this every year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

aww....what is it....70 there? gosh...try walking to the latrine, 75 yards away at 0600 w/ 15 degree temps and get back to me, brotha!
you know its chilly...when while walking, you hear something clanking in your pockets...and realize...you aren't wearing pockets....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha.. Dude there have been several mornings that it's mid 20's here! Coldest I've seen it was 18!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

in Florida? USA? really? wow...didn't even think that people in Florida owned a jacket...
teens...dam cold. blech.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)

push meh..

*bb bench*
135x10
135x10
205x5
225x5
135x6(5sec neg)

*db mili*
30x10
55x8
75x6
85x5
85x3

*rope pressdowns*
50x10
50x10
50x10

*db flyes*
30x10
30x8

*lateral raises*
30x8
30x8

*single arm tri pressdowns*
20x8
20x8
30x6
20x8
10x10

so im in the locker room, and i hear someone doing cleans on the other side of the wall.. so im wondering whats going on.  well.. there is a whole part to the gym that i never knew existed.  they have all kinds of nautilus equipment, even one of the old school 4 way neck machines 

this is good, it'll allow me to switch up my training more


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not a fan of machines, but some of that old Nautilus stuff was really pretty good, at least for a change of pace anyway.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Nautilus pullover machines. I generally dislike machines, but that one and the Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Leg Press are great actually.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2011)

im basically going to train instinctively for a while.  just doing a push/pull split, but increasing volume and periodizing whenever i _feel_ like it.  i'll get on an actual program in the next few months, but for now im enjoying not having something mapped out.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2011)

havent trained as much as id like, my arm has been bothering me some.

pull

*yates rows*
95x10
95x10
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x7
135x7

*cg seated cable rows*
100x8
160x6
160x6

*cg pulldowns*
130x8
130x6
130x6

*bb curls*
65x10
85x5
85x5

*unilateral db curls*
40x8
40x8
40x8

*db hammer curls*
50x8
50x8
50x8

*unilateral concentration curls*
30x8
30x7
30x7

*bb shrugs*
225x10
225x10
225x9(grip)

weight 196.  i feel like a fat ass.. not very lean at all.  ive also been running on the track.  basically i'll almost sprint a lap, which takes about 1:20 and then rest for 3-4 mins.  i do this for 4-5 laps.. and thats basically all i can do before i gas and my time approaches 2 mins.  i'll probably do this, or some form of it 2-3 days a week.  

a lot of volume today now that i look at it, but i just went with what felt good to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

doing good, Jake...nice Hammers.
I wish we had a track here...I get BORED on cardio equipment...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2011)

1/4 mile sprints.  did 4 of them, about 3-4 minutes apart.  sprints took 1:20-1:30 to complete

I start to gas about 3/4 of the way through on them, so jog it out.  im also getting some minor shin splints


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2011)

When are you going to try the Corner Presses?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

Jersey predicts Jake, even in his ramping up phase, will nail corner presses... Strong mofo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

i could try them next push day.  do you count just the plate weight, or add any weight in for the bar? (and if so how much).  

ill try them jd, but i dont know if my shoulder would like them much.. we'll just have to see.

*legs*

*squats*
135x8
225x6
315x5
315x5
315x5

*gm's*
135x8
225x5
225x5
225x5

*calves*

wow.. gm's really fuck up my back.  i mean the knurling on the bar.  i have a raw strip across my shoulders, so much so i bet it scabs.  im assuming its from the bar slipping slightly?  do i just need to pull it down onto my back tighter or? any advice is appreciated.

i didnt go crazy today as i have been running a lot, and i will probably run 1-2x's more this week 

weight 197


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried the corner press...not sure I was standing right...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

It's like the fingle fingers in strongman


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

YouTube - JB - BB Corner Press - Men" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - JB - BB Corner Press - Men">YouTube - JB - BB Corner Press - Men" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

Corner presses are known for being useful in rehabbing some shoulder injuries.  

Burner, they do work your core and when you get heavy your whole body gets into it.  That's why they are so good!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

fuck, my computer was having connectivity issues earlier.. and now i cant edit that post. mike i posted that video in your thread.  

well, i'll try them tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)

well, i didnt see a place to do the corner presses until i was almost done lifting.. ill do them next week though, now that i see a spot.

been pretty tired and a bit sore the last few days from doing air force pt, and the gym.  they wont let me run during mandatory pt time now.. so i have to do crossfit bullshit.  if i score over a 90 on my test, then i can do what i want.. but its very heavy on running points, and thats my weak area.

*push*

*speed bench*
135x10 warmup
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3

*standing mili press*
95x8
135x6
135x6
135x6
135x6(some push pressing)

*rope pressdowns*
50x13
50x12
50x10
50x10

*upright rows*
95x6
95x6
95x6
95x6

*peck deck fly*s(or whatever the fuck its called)
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

after this pt test in 4 weeks, i'll prob switch to a more standardized routine.

weight 196


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2011)

*pull*

*yates rows*
95x10
135x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

*iso lateral front lat pulldowns*
45x10
70x10
90x8
90x8
90x8

*hammer curls*
50x8
60x5
60x5
60x5

*concentration curls*
35x5
35x5
30x6
30x6

*cable row(double overhand)*
120x10
180x8
180x8
180x4

*shrugs bb (over/under grip)*
225x8
225x8

grip sucks.. keep forgetting to bring straps or rosin bag


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

P

You're amazing.  Taking all that time off from working out and then being able to hit those numbers.  Yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Jake- saw the vid.
yeah...the military is in love w/ cross fit.
I was talking to someone here. Said it was the 'new' high intensity cicuit training. he looked at me like I had sinned.
Now, there are parts of it I do like and will/have incorpporated into my workouts...
But, I like muscle. Gotta lift big.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2011)

hey captn, where you been?

yep, im one giant slow twitch muscle fibre.. have to lift heavy haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks Jake- saw the vid.
> yeah...the military is in love w/ cross fit.
> I was talking to someone here. Said it was the 'new' high intensity cicuit training. he looked at me like I had sinned.
> Now, there are parts of it I do like and will/have incorpporated into my workouts...
> But, I like muscle. Gotta lift big.


Crossfit on the surface looks great, and what I like is the variety.  But on the otherhand, some of the WOD are ridiculous.  Like out of the blue run a 10k (6.2 miles), or perform olympic clean and jerks or snatches.  Recipe for disaster imo.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2011)

yep, oly lifting without proper guidance anad good form is suicide.. there was a kid today in the gym coaxing another kid how to deadlift.  ive never seen such a round back.. ah well.

legs

*squats*
135x10
225x6
315x5
315x5
515x3

*gm's*
135x6
185x6
185x6
185x5

*calves*.

i was really tired today.. and felt no strength.  i just couldnt get into the groove and everything felt heavy.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2011)

felt no stregth and still did 515X3 ...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh shit.. Typo 315x3 haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

Great squats and GMs.  My back squat days are over.  Just started GMs and I did like 85, lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

push

*speed bench ri=60*
135x10(warmup)
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3

*corner presses*
45x8
90x8
115x4
115x4

*rope pressdowns*
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

*db bench*
50x8
70x8
95x6
95x6

*lateral/front raise SS*
30x8/5
30x8/5
30x8/5

damn, those corner presses are hard.  arm is bothering me a bit, not sure what from, but im gonna have to take a few days prob


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

Corner presses look easy, until you try'em


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2011)

they are really hard, and use a lot of stabilizer muscles.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
95x10
135x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x7


*iso lateral front lat pulldowns*
45x10
90x8
90x7
90x7
90x6

*hammer curls*
50x5
60x6
60x5
60x6
60x6

*cg lat pulldowns*
160x6
160x6
160x6

*bent over concentration curls*
35x10
35x9
35x9
35x8

*shrugs bb (strapped)*
225x8
315x8
315x8
315x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice hammers!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2011)

thx jd.  my traps are sore today.. im trying to really hit my bi's and lats


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah...Nice work on the hammers and shrugs there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2011)

legs

*squats*
135x8
225x6
315x5
315x5
315x4(fail) 

*SLDL*
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

*extensions*
100x10
145x10
175x10

was really tired today, and just didnt seem like a good workout.  im pissed i failed on squats.. for some dumbass reason i breathed out, going down? so i felt like i had no core support and had to dump the weight forward.  i did it consciously because i wanted to tighten my abs, and stay more upright.  yea, retard..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a good work out, no extra bullshit going on I like it. What are you trying to do get bigger? I haven't looked through the journal enough to tell.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2011)

sup bro.  havent been able to lift upper body in about 6 months, and ive been back about 4 weeks doing so.  so right now, im just training instinctively and doing whatever i want for a few more weeks.  id say come march, ill be good to go on something a little more structured.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2011)

ran 2 miles this afternoon.  i hate running

push

*incline db 25**
50x8
70x6
95x8
95x6
95x5

*standing bb mili*
135x5 
135x6
135x6
135x6

*cg bench*
135x8
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

*db flyes*
35x8
35x6
35x6 
35x6

*lateral raises*
25x8
25x8
25x8

*rope tri pressdown*
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x7

*calves*

weight 194


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
135x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x6

*iso lateral front lat pulldowns*
90x8
90x8
90x7
90x7

*hammer curls*
60x6
60x6
60x6
60x6

*cg cable rows*
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

*bent over concentration curls*
35x10
35x10
35x8
30x8
30x8

*shrugs bb (strapped)*
315x8
315x8
315x8

hmmm... i seem to be loosing weight


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> sup bro.  havent been able to lift upper body in about 6 months, and ive been back about 4 weeks doing so.  so right now, im just training instinctively and doing whatever i want for a few more weeks.  id say come march, ill be good to go on something a little more structured.


  I hear ya I took about 4 years off haha it's tough getting back into working out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like you are back in high gear 

I see you are doing Corner Presses


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2011)

yea, i tried them out.. they are hard.  i might do them again, bot for now im gonna do mili pressing.  i like it better haha

legs

*squats*
135x8
225x6
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x1 
225x10

*SLDL*
225x10
225x8

*calves*

good workout. wish i could do more volume, but i just seemed so tired.  eh well.  id like to do 315x5x5. sorry the lighting sucks, but here are some pics from sunday.  i dont have a better mirror to show my legs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 14, 2011)

That's plenty of volume I say!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

ho-lee-shit! You're bald and nearly nekkid!

Doing good, Jake-
I want the corner presses this week. Odd to say, but the corner was taken last week...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hard to do, but look at the wheels in the first pic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking thick Jake, and you are just getting back into it! But you always did (except during basic training)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice wheels


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks guys. lots of squatting has helped my quad development a lot over the last year.

push

*inc db press 25**
50x8
70x6
95x8
95x7
95x5

*seated db mili*
80x5
80x5
80x5

*cg bench*
205x6
205x6
205x6

*db flyes*
30x12
30x9
30x9

*inc db face pulls*
20x15
20x15
20x15

*rope pressdowns*
50x15
50x15
50x10

decent workout, after pull day this week, im taking a slight break.  going to do lots of cardio and running, pushups and core.  have a pt test in 10 days.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
135x10
205x6
205x6
205x6
205x6
205x6

*iso lateral front lat pulldowns*
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

*hammer curls*
65x6
65x6
65x6
65x6

*bent over concentration db curls*
35x8
35x8
30x8
30x8

*partial rep curls hammer strength*
90x8
135x5
90x8
90x8

weight is back up.. water weight seems to be fluctuating quite a bit 

im really trying to get my lats and biceps to grow some.. they are so stubborn.  i seem to be making some progress though


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you will have no problems w/ your PT test, Jake
just saying.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

shit dude, your numbers are pretty impressive for getting back into it. and the pics tell us why they are what they are. you look good. i guess i had better start hitting the squats twice a week and try to put more size on mine.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2011)

i just squat deep, and heavy, and my legs grow.  after looking at how tom platz did it, i figured it'd have to work.

legs

*squats*
135x8
225x6
315x5
315x3
315x3
315x3
225x5

*sldl*
225x8
225x8

*calves*

meh.. i didnt even want to lift today, because ive been off for so long.  plus there was a group of 4 girls next to me squatting.. high school age, wearing super tight, super short super ass hugging spandex shorts. *sigh*


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> meh.. i didnt even want to lift today, because ive been off for so long. plus there was a group of 4 girls next to me squatting.. high school age, wearing super tight, super short super ass hugging spandex shorts. *sigh*


 
high school?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

How much were you squatting before you took time off? 315 aint bad at all especially if you're just getting back into it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

Great wheels, and great workouts.

What are you weighing right now? Looking pretty solid!


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow - look at those quads!   Nice!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> high school?



for years i've dated women that were 10+ yrs older than me, why cant i go 10+ younger now(18)? 



ihateschoolmt said:


> How much were you squatting before you took time off? 315 aint bad at all especially if you're just getting back into it.



i was only off 2 weeks, so it was same weight, just more reps.  last squat workout is the one with the pics above



Gazhole said:


> Great wheels, and great workouts.
> 
> What are you weighing right now? Looking pretty solid!



thanks gaz! today i weighed just under 194.  quads taped around 26" a while back



katt said:


> Wow - look at those quads!   Nice!



thx kat =P


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

push

*inc db press 25**
50x10
70x6
95x6
95x6
95x6

*seated db mili*
70x6
70x6
70x6

*cg bench*
185x6
185x6
185x5

*db flyes*
25x12
25x12
25x10

*inc db face pulls*
20x15
20x15
20x15

*rope pressdowns*
50x12
50x11
50x10

ive lost a lot of strength for being off just 2 weeks.  thought id keep it, but i guess not?  diet wasnt the best honestly and doing pushups/running just didnt cut it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

still lookin' good, Jake-
however, doing the running and pushups were probably good for you in the long run....gave yor body chance to heal a little and recoup...and now back on the weights...you'll tear it up again.
so goeth the theory...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Now the assault on the weights begins.... You will be kicking ass in no time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2011)

i was going to go tonight, but my arm has been bothering me.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

That's ok P, we've had our good weeks and bad weeks.. it all evens out in the end!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was going to go tonight, but my arm has been bothering me.


 well, switch to the other hand, sit on it 20 min for a whole new experience while you let the other heal, brotha....wait...that's my problem....nevermind. Ice and some Motrin.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> well, switch to the other hand, sit on it 20 min for a whole new experience while you let the other heal, brotha....wait...that's my problem....nevermind. Ice and some Motrin.



burner, you are so wrong, are you sure they are gonna let you back in the country when the time comes??? 
gotta love ya though, makes me feel better knowing im not the only messed up one out there.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> well, switch to the other hand, sit on it 20 min for a whole new experience while you let the other heal, brotha....wait...that's my problem....nevermind. Ice and some Motrin.



its nerve damage, nsaids dont help


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2011)

Nerve Damage?   What's up with that?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

not sure, ulnar nerve damage though.  thats why i had to take 6-7 months off.  i literally couldnt move my arm to full extension.  it still bothers me some days.

pull

*yates rows*
135x10
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

*iso lateral front lat pulldowns*
90x8
90x7
90x6
90x5 

*hammer curls*
60x6
60x6
60x6
60x5

*bent over concentration db curls*
30x8
30x8
30x8
30x5

*partial rep curls hammer strength*
90x7
90x7
90x6
90x6


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

wow, 60's on the hammer curls!!!!! i will get there soon. 
i just always get forearm cramps later in day after doing hammer curls. do you ever get those?

tuff looking workout.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

im still down weights this workout, but in a few weeks should be more   yea, they get super pumped up, so i always stretch them between sets.

i used to cramp every so often, but i started to take taurine as a supplement.  anywhere from 500-1000mg ED.. and walah! no cramps ever.. im very happy with the results, and i highly recommend it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

the other half said:


> burner, you are so wrong, are you sure they are gonna let you back in the country when the time comes???
> gotta love ya though, makes me feel better knowing im not the only messed up one out there.


 I also hold a TS/SCI clearance...which means I'm entrusted to be around seriously sensitive material/data....sleep well.


muhahahaa......



Jake! Did not know you had damage. Hope you're doing better. 
60lb hammers! I could probably SWING them up...you animal!


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang - sorry to hear about your injury..  but your workout rocks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I also hold a TS/SCI clearance...which means I'm entrusted to be around seriously sensitive material/data....sleep well.
> 
> 
> muhahahaa......


Now THAT is a scary thought


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

....that hurts....
see that? I just shed a virtual tear of pain for that remark....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2011)

thx  katt

new fav rock band






YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice wheels, P.  No wonder you're squatting those big weights.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Jake! Did not know you had damage. Hope you're doing better.
> 60lb hammers! I could probably SWING them up...you animal!



reminds me of a small oriental fellow that would do 60lb db curls ... but he would actually use the swing as part of the lift. He was smaller than me and I would think not much stronger ... it was funny to watch because most everyone knew he was lifting beyond his strength abilities should allow.

Well done on the hammers - you are a beast my friend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....that hurts....
> see that? I just shed a virtual tear of pain for that remark....


 just busting on ya my friend. That's what we do here in New Jersey


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2011)

lol.. i use body english sometimes, but not often.

legs

*squats*
135x8
225x6
315x5
315x5
315x3 FAIL
225x9
225x6

*sldl*
225x8
225x8
225x8

*calves*

fuck!!  i hate failing on squats.. i dont know why they were so heavy.  next week i'll just skip them and do accessory work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2011)

of course att's 3g decided to go down right as i got to the gym, so i couldnt check my online log.  eh.. whatever.  had to force myself to go today anyway.. feel really lonely and a bit depressed *sigh*

push

*flat db bench*
45x10
60x8
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5

*cg bench*
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

*seated db mili*
65x10
65x9
65x6

*incline db facepulls*
20x15
20x15
20x15

*lateral raises*
20x12
20x12

*rope pressdowns superset*
70x15
50x10
30x10


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

you know what you do when you're feeling down & depressed??

ROAD TRIP!! 

Come see us!   TOH and I will walk around in the 'real' woods with you, make your legs really tired then we can go to the gym and do SQUATS!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for the invite, but i live in florida.. like 3000 miles away!


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I know... it'll take you a few days, but we're cool with that..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

PreMier said:


> feel really lonely and a bit depressed *sigh*


 welcome to my life.
I tell ya what...go down to the nearest Hooters...drown your sorrows in a plate of wings and beer and have the hot waitresses come ogle over you....pretty sure that can cure what ails a man...and besides...I don't have that option...
BTW: Nice lifts!

And I bet you could Space A the heck outta the AF to get to Idaho and back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

katt said:


> TOH and I will walk around in the 'real' woods with you, make your legs really tired then we can go to the gym and do SQUATS!



That's if you make it out of the woods.  


OK, perhaps I've been watching too many CSI Miamis.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> That's if you make it out of the woods.
> 
> 
> OK, perhaps I've been watching too many CSI Miamis.



see, that is what happens, one person ties someone up to the tree, burns them and then eats them, and now we have a bad reputation for it!!!! really that isnt what idaho is about. 

unless you belong to the CKKK-cannibal kkk.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

That sounds like a Criminal Minds episode....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
135x10
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

*iso lat pulldown*
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

*db hammer curls*
60x6
60x6
60x6
60x6

*bent over db concentration curls*
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

*partial rep curls hammer strength*
lower
90x8
90x8

upper
45x8
45x8
45x8

*calves*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2011)

60 lb DB curls


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks ym


somehow i agitated my arm again though.. cant even straighten it. *good thing it was leg day. *also got a new supervisor at work.. shitty. we'll be working 7 days a week for the next 2 weeks.. possibly some 12's in there.

legs

*gm's*
45x10
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
255x1
275x1
275x1
135x8

*front squats*
135x8
185x5
225x2 wtf..

*leg extensions*
100x15
160x15
205x10
250x5


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> legs
> 
> *front squats*
> 135x8
> ...



Worn out from the GMs?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2011)

apparently lol.. lower back gave up on me.  its totally fried today.. and i just ran 1/4 mile sprints for 2 miles


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

275lbs for GM's thats tough, when i try and increase the weight too much on these my form and depth goes west!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea the first rep was like a fucked up squat.. So I did one more. I can't go heavier than this, or form sucks ass


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are some heavy ass GM'S!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> and i just ran 1/4 mile sprints for 2 miles



I like that.  With the warmer weather approaching, I'll be trying to get some of my cardio outdoors.  How long are you resting between sprints?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Those are some heavy ass GM'S!



Thems some heavy ass EVERYTHINGS. Looking awesome in here, buddy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

push

*db mili*
35x10
55x8
80x6
90x3
90x3
90x2

*inc db bench *25*
85x8
85x8
85x6
85x6

*cg bench*
135x8
185x5
185x5

*db flyes*
30x10
30x10
30x10

*straight bar cable pressdown
*50x10
50x10
50x10

arm has been fucked.. but today i could straighten it without pain.. so it was an ok workout.  i'll probably rest all week if it hurts again


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I like that.  With the warmer weather approaching, I'll be trying to get some of my cardio outdoors.  How long are you resting between sprints?



usually one lap takes 1:30-1:50, and i rest for up to 3:30.  i dont want each lap to take a total of more than 5 mins.  however i finished the 2 miles, or 8 laps in less than 30


thanks jd and gaz! im trying to catch the 2 of you


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow you must be able to BB military press well over 200 that's crazy. Good lookin numbers.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

i used to do seated bb mili with 225/reps.  but i was 20lbs heavier.  there were some jacked dudes at the gym tonight.. sometimes i wonder if it even looks like i workout.. i just wanna be big..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha you are big, you want to be huge. I just want to be 3 dimensional, I used to look like a stick figure drawing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
135x10
185x8
225x8
225x8
225x7
225x6

*iso lat pulldown*
90x10
90x10
90x8
90x7

*db hammer curls*
60x8
60x8
60x6
60x6

*bent over db concentration curls*
35x10
35x10
35x8
35x8

*partial rep curls hammer strength*
90x8
90x7
90x6

*bb shrugs*
225x8
225x8
315x6*
315x6*
*over under grip

i was going to workout last night, but i had to run/jog yesterday.. it was an easy 2 miles, 20min.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

Good lookin work out man. Pretty soon you'll be able to just use two notbigs for curls haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

PreMier;2224704[b said:
			
		

> bb shrugs[/b]
> 225x8
> 225x8
> 315x6*
> ...



Good going on the shrugs.  You are alternating the grip on the over/unders, right?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

yea. i dont necessarily know if i needed to.. but my grip was pretty trashed so i didnt attempt double overhand.  i got home and measured my forearms at 14" 

h8school whats a notbig?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

A little guy at the gym haha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

@ ihateschoolmt, just keep doing what you are doing.  Your progress has been awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

PreMier said:


> yea. i dont necessarily know if i needed to.. but my grip was pretty trashed so i didnt attempt double overhand. i got home and measured my forearms at 14"
> 
> h8school whats a notbig?


 ho-lee-shite, big-uns! you're fore arms are 14???? NOICE! 
Looks like the #'s are cranking back up! Go, man...GO!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks mike.  its funny because my bi's are almost 16"? soon my forearms will be bigger than my biceps lmao

legs

*deadlifts*
135x10
225x4
315x3
365x1
405x1
455x1

*hb reverse hypers*
10x10
10x10
10x8
10x8

calves

havent dead lifted in about a year and a half.. lets just say my cns wasnt ready for that! i was so exhausted after the deadlifts i just wanted to go home


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Ha that's how you know you did them right. 455 on the first day back is no joke. Good lifting.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2011)

Great deadlifting, dude, absolutely solid numbers! You're gonna be pulling some epic weights once you get back into Deads again.

Also, it's good to see somebody else who's worried about their forearms overtaking their upper arms, haha. Its one area that i've been able to grow just looking at them. They need absolutely no encouragement.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

very impressive numbers on the deads. i still have a long ways to go before i get to that, probably should have been doing alot of these lifts when i still had a young back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2011)

PreMier said:


> its funny because my bi's are almost 16"? soon my forearms will be bigger than my biceps lmao



And we'll have to be calling you Popeye.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

Great deads Jake.  You are one naturally strong mofo..... Very few people can not dead for a year and pull 455 on the first workout back!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ha that's how you know you did them right. 455 on the first day back is no joke. Good lifting.



ive always been able to pull a lot.  im not sore at all from that, but it was a shock to my system.  i was exhausted from it.



Gazhole said:


> Great deadlifting, dude, absolutely solid numbers! You're gonna be pulling some epic weights once you get back into Deads again.
> 
> Also, it's good to see somebody else who's worried about their forearms overtaking their upper arms, haha. Its one area that i've been able to grow just looking at them. They need absolutely no encouragement.



i remember i told you i needed to catch up to you LOL.. i havent trained mine directly in some time. they just grow if i dont use straps. i do have a dyna-flex gyro that i want to use more often though



the other half said:


> very impressive numbers on the deads. i still have a long ways to go before i get to that, probably should have been doing alot of these lifts when i still had a young back.



your pretty tall too though, right? us shorter peeps have an advantage. i think it just depends on your training routine.  id love to get on westside again and hammer it out, but its not possible at this point in my life



Triple Threat said:


> And we'll have to be calling you Popeye.



he had like 20" forearms and 13" biceps 



JerseyDevil said:


> Great deads Jake.  You are one naturally strong mofo..... Very few people can not dead for a year and pull 455 on the first workout back!



thanks jd, its my body type. big bones, strong tendons.. like caveman lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

fuck.. i got the worst headache about 10 mins before i went to the gym. dont know why, but it really made my workout suck balls.  i fucking need a break from work, ive been working for the last 10 days straight.. often 10-12hrs a day. got a new supervisor, hes a total fuck head.  i swear to god, if i had 10 mins with him id break every bone in his body 

push

*floor press*
135x8
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
265x1

*db mili*
55x8
85x8
85x4**
85x6
**my feet slipped on the mat. fucking so humid here everything is slippery, i hate it.  so i put chalk on the bottom of my shoes and the mat.

*db inc 20**
85x8
85x8
85x5

*lateral raises*
30x8
30x8
30x8

*straight bar cable pressdown*
50x10
85x5
50x10
50x10

oh and i ran 2 miles after work


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

this'd be a good size







YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> fuck.. i got the worst headache about 10 mins before i went to the gym. dont know why, but it really made my workout suck balls.  i fucking need a break from work, ive been working for the last 10 days straight.. often 10-12hrs a day. got a new supervisor, hes a total fuck head.  i swear to god, if i had 10 mins with him id break every bone in his body



Working out with a pounding headache isn't fun.  Stress induced migraines perhaps?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dam Jake-
How are you working that many hours in the AF, stateside, non-deployed? How'd that workout?
Hope the headache cleared up.
455 DL? You friggin animal...I've gotten 405 up a couple times, but felt like I was gonna shoot my sphincter across the room in the process...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2011)

thats a possibility, definitely over stressed right now.  mike we have a new supervisor thats just an asshole.. our section has been under manned for months, and he wants us to be completely caught up by the first.  probably so he can get a fucking bullet or something 

pull

*yates rows*
135x10
185x6
225x8
225x8
225x6
225x5

*iso lat pulldown*
90x10
90x10
90x10
90x10

*hammer curls*
60x8
60x7
60x6
60x6

*straight bb curls*
95x7
95x7

*standing bent over db curls*
30x10
30x10
30x8

i burned out fast today.. i drank last night with some people and got very little sleep.  im sure that was a contributing factor.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

dam J- sorry to hear that. Had one of those....guess we all did. In Saudi, back in 94....(yeah...I know) French fighter came in for an emergency landing. Ditched his bombs in the desert prior to landing. Our fine captain, volunteered us to go scour the desert to look for the ordinance. Not the French.....so all SP's (even the ones of us that HAD the day off...) got the pleasure of stomping around the desert looking for another country's ordinance. I bet that looked REAL nice on that captain's OPR. We got tan...

Stick in there buddy.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

yea, he's still an ass, i think i'll talk to him tomorrow tell him to lay off.  we'll see how it goes.

man, my fucking back is hating me right now!

legs

*gm's*
135x8
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
275x1
295x1 pb nailed that shit

*front squats*
135x5
225x3
225x2(failed on 3rd)
135x8

*extensions*
160x15
250(stack)x10
250x6

*calves*

new goal is to dl 500 in the next couple months.  i leave town the 8th for 2 weeks, and wont be training so i might loose some strength


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on the PR and good luck on that deadlift, you're not that far off.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Im always impressed by your GM numbers, thats a strong lower back youve got there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks dave.. my back hates me today though. 

ih8, it'll be a while i think because i leave town, and i'll be partying and eating like shit haha.. bet it takes 2-4 weeks after im back to recover!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that sounds like one hell of a party trip if your pre-planning to take that long to recover. 

I miss those days. Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> man, my fucking back is hating me right now!
> 
> legs
> 
> ...



It's not surprising your back isn't too happy with you right now after hitting those GMs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Have fun getting shitfaced!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

i meant lifting the weights that i am right now. i somehow loose strength on time off. ill drink a little, but honestly im getting too old, and dont recover like i used to haha 

leaning out a bit, weight 192


----------



## x~factor (Mar 30, 2011)

Brolic!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2011)

Lookin big how tall are you like 5'10?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

how'd the talk go....'old man'?
things getting better? I hate unecesarry stress from work.
Sucks the fun....right out of earning that pay check!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

PreMier said:


> leaning out a bit, weight 192



it does look that way.  Got a 6-pack showing yet?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2011)

haha thanks ray.  ih8, im 5'9.  so not too tall, i wish i was like 6'5"  

mike, the sup hasnt been there the last few days? i havent seen him at all.  so i might get to talk to him tomorrow.

tt, it kinda shows if i flex. id like to get it to where i can just see it all the time, but ive never been that lean, and i think it would be very hard on the food they give me to eat here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2011)

push

*cg bench*
135x8
185x6
205x6
225x6
225x5
225x2 
my ri's on these got very low at the end due to people needing to use the bench.

*inc db*
80x9
80x9
80x7

*plate raises*
45x10
45x10
45x10
45x10

*db flyes*
35x12
35x12
35x7

*tricep rope pressdowns*
dropset from 70lbs down to 10lbs in 10lb increments
70-10x10
70x10x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

You are way too modest Jake.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking pretty solid


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks ym!

jd, i used to lift with a few really huge tongan guys.  the big one Teki, always told me to be humble. i was pretty brash when i met them, and i still can be to this day(usually if im around close friends), but i do try to be humble as much as i can.

p.s. i overdid it on triceps, theyre fucked


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2011)

pull

*yates rows*
135x9
185x7
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x5

*iso front lat pulldown*
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8

*hammer curls*
65x6
65x5
65x5

*unilateral inc db curl*
35x8
35x8
35x8

*precor bicep preacher*
60x15
75x12
90x8
60x9

*calves*

*trap jack(compliments guido)*
100lb dropset down to 10lb, in 10lb increments
100-10x10


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

how re you feeling now? misery loves company? Looks like your tris aren't the only thing that should be sore now, bro


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2011)

im exhausted.. about to go to sleep in a few.  this guy(guido) on another forum did the trap jack so i thought id try it. i was sweating, crying, and almost puking haha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

What's a trap jack?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

DItto.  What's a trap jack?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2011)

i thought i explained it.. but looking back up i see i wasnt too clear

start with 100lb db's and do 10 reps(shoulder shrugs). then drop to 90lbs, then 80, etc.. all the way to 10 lbs. so its a 100rep dropset db shoulder shrugs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh I didn't see that explanation in your workout. That sounds quite fun. You like it?


----------



## Phineas (Apr 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> pull
> 
> *yates rows*
> 135x9
> ...



God damn those rows are phenominal! I never tried yates rows but the more I got into strength training and out of the bodybuilding mentality I thought they would be a great way to strengthen the posterior chain. Like a rack pull crossed with a bent over row. You'd pull sick numbers. They must destroy your traps.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2011)

It was just a big ass dropset. I got an amazing pump, bit I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be.

They are pretty good. I do them underhanded, so it hits my biceps as well. Dorian explains that the position your in they activate the lats better than a conventional barbell row, and you aren't putting as much strain on the lower back

My lats have improved significantly since doing them and the iso lat pullfowns


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2011)

legs

*deadlift*
135x8
245x3
335x2
405x1
455x1
500xf/f

well, i wanted to try 500.. and fuck its heavy.  got it about 4" off the ground is all.  guess i'll actually have to train smart to do this. going to start accessory work, rack pulls, hypers, gm's etc. probably a good 2 months of training and i can get it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea 500 is heavy man. That's more than 2.5 times your body weight, good luck hitting it soon.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2011)

once i do 3x bodyweight, then im a superhero


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2011)

Going from 455 to 500 is quite the jump when you're near your max.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> once i do 3x bodyweight, then im a superhero



I'm not sure I could even hold 3x bodyweight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2011)

It's unanimous.... 500 is heavy.  I'm sure both of you will be hitting it soon.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2011)

haha.. 455 came easier.. and i figured if i was gonna go 500, i needed to not waste energy!!

push

*inc db bench 20**
45x10
70x8
95x8
95x8
95x6

*cg bench*
205x6
205x6
205x6
135x10

*lateral raises*
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

*db flyes*
35x15
35x9
30x12

*tri rope pressdowns*
50x15
dropset
60x12
50x12
40x12
30x12
20x12
10x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

I do those press downs drop sets too I got great results after I added them to my routine. Good lookin work out.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2011)

you should see the striation in my tricep lol.. i'll try and get a pic of it. but i always got best results from the cg bench.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you should see the striation in my tricep lol.. i'll try and get a pic of it. but i always got best results from the cg bench.



So just how big are those guns of yours?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2011)

i use an app on my phone called gymgoal and it keeps track of everything.  then i can just email myself an html file. the firsy date is wrong.. but the last 2 arent. i havent really been using it much as you can see

*Weight*
12/31/00    192
7/26/10    	190
3/31/11     	192
4/6/11       	190

*Neck*
12/31/00   	17.5
7/31/10     	17.5
4/6/11       	17

*Shoulder*
12/31/00   	49
7/31/10     	49
4/6/11       	50

*Forearm (left)*
12/31/00   	13
7/31/10     	13
4/6/11       	13.5

*Forearm (right)*
12/31/00   	13.25
7/31/10     	13.25
4/6/11       	13.5

*Bicep (left)*
12/31/00   	15
7/31/10     	15
4/6/11       	15.75

*Bicep (right)*
12/31/00   	15
7/31/10     	15
4/6/11       	16

*Chest*
12/31/00   	42
7/31/10     	42
4/6/11       	44.75

*Waist*
12/31/00   	32.75
7/31/10     	32.75
4/6/11       	33.25

*Abdomen*
12/31/00   	34.5
7/31/10     	34.5
4/6/11       	35.5

*Hips*
12/31/00   	38.75
7/31/10     	38.75
4/6/11       	38.5

*Thigh (left)*
12/31/00   	24.25
7/31/10      24.25
4/6/11       	24.75

*Thigh (right)*
12/31/00   	25.25
7/31/10     	25.25
4/6/11       	25.5

*Calf (left)*
12/31/00   	14.5
7/31/10     	14.5
4/6/11       	14.75

*Calf (right)*
12/31/00   	14.5
7/31/10     	14.5
4/6/11       	14.75

*Height*
12/31/00   	5 ft 9 in
7/17/10     	5 ft 9 in
7/26/10     	5 ft 9 in

*Wrist (left)*
12/31/00   	7.25
7/31/10     	7.25
4/6/11       	7.25

*Wrist (right)*
12/31/00   	7.25
7/31/10     	7.25
4/6/11       	7.25


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

DO you take thigh measurements at the biggest upper part of the leg flexed? everyone seems to do it different. also, how do you get an accurate chest measurement, I know its taken breathe out relaxed but every time I do it I get a different measurement by a 1/2 an inch.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2011)

i take all my measurements flexed, thigh is 6" down from my hip.. so near the top. some do it 8" above the knee

chest is breathe out and flex. i measure 3x's and use the average(with everything). also im cold, so no workout today


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

This look right?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jake! Just looked up some Yates rows on you tube. Interesting. So.....you slide the bar more or less up your leg?
You don't bend over very much, do you?
I've usually kept my back horizontal to the floor when I row. Do you lean back on your heels when you do them? I may want to try this next back workout day.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)

i stand at about 55* protractor

then i pull the weight up, and it touches at my waist, right below where my belly button is. i do them underhand.  here is a video i was looking for.  fast forward to 3:30 oh and watch dorian... not the other 2 retards

Road to the Arnold: Kai Greene trains back with Dorian Yates: Part Two


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> This look right?



lmao... yea thats about right


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

I know that was lame but I'm tired of not knowing how to measure right


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)

no, i thought it was funny. some people measure dead center between the knee and hip. whatever method you use, just keep it consistent


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Your weight remained constant yet you were adding some size during the same time.  Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i stand at about 55* protractor
> 
> then i pull the weight up, and it touches at my waist, right below where my belly button is. i do them underhand. here is a video i was looking for. fast forward to 3:30 oh and watch dorian... not the other 2 retards
> 
> Road to the Arnold: Kai Greene trains back with Dorian Yates: Part Two


 thanks bud- looking them up now


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

did 30 mins of crossfit, ab focus for mandatory pt(usually done at 3pm, and i lift at 8. so i have adequate rest time)

pull 

yates rows
135x10
185x6
225x6
225x6
225x5
135x10

iso front lat pulldown
90x8
90x8
90x7
90x6

hammer curls
55x8
55x7
55x6
55x4

incline db curl- unilateral
30x10
30x7
30x7

precor preacher machine curl
75x15
75x9
60x12

did this friday, and im sooore today.  lost a bit of strength, but it should come back fast. vacation was a blast, i definitely needed that..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya you'll get that strength back in like a week, good lookin work out still though. Now hurry up and deadlift 500 pounds.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2011)

Crossfit? Jake? nada.... pull 500.... pull 500... pull 500


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Impressive rows, I do my rows after deads so the thought of a 225lbs row is pie in the sky for me at the moment. 
Do you deadlift on a leg day then?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

jd, its MANDATORY! lol.. did 40mins of mandatory crossfit this morning.  god am i sore from tuesdays leg day

legs(tues)

squats
135x9
225x6
275x5
275x5
275x3

sldl
185x8
185x8
185x8

extensions
100x10
160x10

calves

ive lost a lot of strength in my legs.. im guessing its because i have been doing deads,gm's and other work(not squats). ive also lost about 3-4lbs and im thinking its off them as well.  i'm going to do some leg work for the next few weeks and change my pull day up to hit my mid upper/lower back more.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Impressive rows, I do my rows after deads so the thought of a 225lbs row is pie in the sky for me at the moment.
> Do you deadlift on a leg day then?



hey dave, yea i was doing deadlifts on leg day. 2 weeks ago i was pulling 455 fine, but it gets really heavy after that lol..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> hey dave, yea i was doing deadlifts on leg day. 2 weeks ago i was pulling 455 fine, but it gets really heavy after that lol..


To be fair you did jump from 455 to 500 last time lol. Maybe 475 isn't so bad.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2011)

i overdid leg day. im so fucking sore 

here was tonight

Push

inc db 20*
40x10
65x6
90x6
90x6
90x5

seated db mili
70x6
70x6
70x6

plate raises
45x15
45x15
45x10

db flyes
30x8
30x8
30x8

rope tri pressdown
50x8
70x8
70x8

inc db face pulls
20x15
20x15
20x15


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

What is a plate raise?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you hold it at the bottom just like on the above video? 
I like to keep the tension on the shoulder muscle by not letting the plate touch your hip at the bottom, keeping the plate vertical all the time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2011)

the plates at my gym have handles, so i hold on the inside of those.  also i explode up over my head, and have to slow the weight down(that hits my lats some)

20 mins crossfit this morning, 10 mins low intensity bike

pull
db rows
50x8
80x8
100x6
100x6
100x6

iso low row
90x6
135x8
135x8

hammer curls
60x8
60x7
60x5

1 arm bicep curl machine
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x8

kettlebell shrugs(they have a thick handle, and were 44kg)
97/12
97x12
97x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

Good lookin work out, you cutting still?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

I like plate raises, but it's one of those exercises I tend to forget about and not use.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

NP jd!

ih8, i need to start trying again.. hell its summer time here. ive got a problem with chocolate though. like i crave it and binge on it  usually i'll eat 3-4 bars if i start..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

I hear that, I used to eat the fuck out of some heath bars. I'm looking forward to pool season, I was 45 pounds lighter last year everyone thought I was like 16 lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

yea, they wont make that mistake again! ive been going to the beach once a week about. i'll get a front/ab shot tomorrow sometime


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

Im on a stag doo to Spain or more specifically Majorca in a few weeks which will be full oflate nights and days on the beach, so thats whats making me squeeze out every last rep haha


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

Alright I'm around 192 lbs right now, just got in from the beach so I might be a bit red.


----------



## x~factor (May 1, 2011)

Dayum.  
Patrick would be proud.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Amazing how much difference a few inches of height makes. I'm the same weight as you but your so much bigger.


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

yep. your 6'1"? if you add about 10lbs per inch, youd look about the same as myself(size/proportion etc). but at 6'1" 230, youd be much more intimidating


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Damn 40 pounds is a lot, I'll trade you an inch of height for 10 pounds of muscle lol.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Looking solid, man!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking solid, man!



What he said.  Looking lean and mean, P.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

on the plate raises, if you've only got 45lb plates or whatever how do you increase weight beyond that? I love pate raise yet the 25kg plates are just too light.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Watch that video he put up, it's showing  a product to add plates together.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

would the sleeve of a bar with a bulldog clip do the trick you reckon?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Man up and do plate pinches comboed with you raises.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Man up and do plate pinches comboed with you raises.


 
haha you tell him


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

If i wanna do forearms i'll give them their own 12 set workout, thankyou very much!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> If i wanna do forearms i'll give them their own 12 set workout, thankyou very much!!



Grip day is my speciality


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

well you do come from the green valleys after all!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Sheep squirm. I need a good grip.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2011)

what the fuck is going on in here! 

trapZ, i could use over a plate, but thats all i use. typically i just do 15 rep sets for burnout stuff after ive gone heavy

this morning did 20min core work and 10min moderate elliptical


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

I hate those elliptical things, much rather run on a treadmill they feel weird to me. I never really bothered with plate raises or front raises, figured that my front delts would get enough of a workout during bench!!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

legs

squats
135x8
225x6
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5

sldl
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

extensions
150x10
180x10
180x10

calves

for some reason squats feel light, but theyre difficult? i dont know how to explain it.. next week we'll see if i can load up 3 plates again. prob fall on my face, but whatev


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

What happened to deadlift day? Thought you were doing those on pull day.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

i was doin them on leg day, but i feel like squatting  prob 3-4 weeks and i'll deadlift again. im just pissed i cant pull 5 right now lol


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was doin them on leg day, but i feel like squatting  prob 3-4 weeks and i'll deadlift again. im just pissed i cant pull 5 right now lol



Nothing says you can't both squat and deadlift on the same day.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2011)

i would die.

40mins crossfit this am.. leg specific. hopefully it acted as active recovery, but i doubt it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

Lol are you waiting until you can pull 500 before you try and DL?


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2011)

i dont know when that'll be? id like to get back on track to do 315x5x5 for squats. 


i have the worst stomach ache fml! im gonna die


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

That's what I was gonna say, it just sounded like that other post you said you didn't want to do it because you can't hit 500. 5x5s should be a step in the right direction though.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

push

cg bench
135x8
185x6
225x5
225x5
225x3

seated db mili
75x8
75x8
75x6
75x5

inc db bench 20*
80x8
80x6
80x6

db lateral raises
30x6
30x6
30x6

v bar pressdowns
50x15
70x8
70x8
70x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Any reason you aren't hitting the chest very much?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

i was kinda running short on time. plus it was a pretty heavy workout


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Ya still a great work out I was just wondering if you were not hitting chest as hard for some reason.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

time mainly. ill hit it hard next time and prob go easy on shoulders or tri's. my workouts take about an hour, and i dont like to be there much longer than that


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

100kg for CG bench is strong, how close are your hands?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2011)

5" apart or so? not very far. my lats and chest are really sore today from them.

this morning did 25min crossfit circuit all bodyweight
20 squats
8 pullups
10 situps
10 pushups
400m run

i got 8 reps in.

tonight did pull

pull
db rows
50x8
80x5
105x8
105x6
105x6

iso low row
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

hammer curls
65x6
65x4
55x8
55x8
55x6

cg cable rows
200x8
200x8
200x8

i arm preacher machine
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x6

straight bar bb curl
65x8
65x8
65x8

weight is 190ish. its going to be really hard for me to grow with the amount of pt i do.. kinda sucks. i am noticing some body comp changes in pics, but we'll see what its like in 6 months or so. id like to be like 200-205 and lean.

p.s. my biceps WILL grow.. fuckers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Mandatory crossfit must be annoying. At least it doesn't seem very intense. It almost looks like a warm up.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2011)

its more endurance stuff, but i always have doms.. so its tough. i sweat like a whore in church, because there is no RI's


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> p.s. my biceps WILL grow.. fuckers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> p.s. my biceps WILL grow.. fuckers


Oh by the way, you should try some loaded passive stretching for biceps. My weak points are bi's and tri's and LPS seemed to help them grow a little faster.


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

Hiya Jake!
you liking the cross fit? I'm reluctant to start....but this man needs to do some high intensity cal burning workouts...say for a month...switch back to heavy, etc...

How's things?


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

I can imagine that being a real tough circuit, ive done crossfit before and i was struggling big time. Why is the crossfit mandatory for you?


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

sup nt haha  i bet its almost perfect riding weather eh?

ih8, i started reading this(havent finished) but thanks for the heads up Got Built? » Baby Got… Biceps! 

mike, crossfit is ok.. id rather do some sort of interval training, like cardio(bike/run). i always have DOMS so it gets tiring sometimes.

dave, im in the military


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Oh okay military hey, my sister used to be married to an american army guy, visited them at the US base in Germany. It was really nice were they lived.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Hey Jake!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2011)

hey jd! how are things?

i didnt lift today... i hurt my quad somehow.  its not the actual muscle either, its right where the tendon attaches to the knee. so im a little worried, its quite painful to the touch. hopefully it goes away by next week, and if so i'll do legs again.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

I just need to incorporate some good cardio of all kinds...this 40lbs I'm carrying...sucks. 
Hope the knee/leg is better. ice/rest it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I just need to incorporate some good cardio of all kinds...this 40lbs I'm carrying...sucks.
> Hope the knee/leg is better. ice/rest it.


 CKD diet, committment to gym 4 days a week, some cardio = goodbye 40 lbs (and judging by pics, 20-30 lbs is more like it)


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2011)

push

seated db mili
45x10
65x6
85x6
85x6
85x5

20* inc db press
95x6
95x5
95x5

jm's
45x10 (getting motion, havent done these in forever)
135x10
135x9
135x8

db flyes
25x13
25x13

v bar pressdown
70x15
70x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

Holy shit you press 85 pound DBs, when did that start happening? You loosing weight and getting stronger?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

you forget...this guy is an animal. 
crankin' it out, brotha!


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

strong shoulder pressing premier


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2011)

What is your weight goal when cutting?


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)

im not trying to cut per se, i just have a hard time maintaining weight above 190 with all the activity they make us do.  so right now im 190-192lbs. it varies day to day.  the only way i can stay above that is by eating 1k extra kcals a day from things like cookies or chocolate.. and im trying to stay away from sweets.

thanks guys, it depends on what i start the routine with. if i do incline pressing, then triceps, i have to go lighter on shoulder presses.  i think before i went on vacation i was using this or 90's

also have a new gf, so workouts didnt take place *sigh*.. i'll try and make it all 3 days this week


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2011)

new gf??   Is that where you are getting your "extra activity"??  haha


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not trying to cut per se, i just have a hard time maintaining weight above 190 with all the activity they make us do. so right now im 190-192lbs. it varies day to day. the only way i can stay above that is by eating 1k extra kcals a day from things like cookies or chocolate.. and im trying to stay away from sweets.
> 
> thanks guys, it depends on what i start the routine with. if i do incline pressing, then triceps, i have to go lighter on shoulder presses. i think before i went on vacation i was using this or 90's
> 
> also have a new gf, so workouts didnt take place *sigh*.. i'll try and make it all 3 days this week


 
Awesome db presses. 

So are you going to bump up your calories by 2k to accomidate the new GF?  

And you guys who don't need to cut all suck.


----------



## PreMier (May 16, 2011)

dude, if i dont watch how i eat, i will gain fat. i try and eat as keto as i can, but sometimes i cant help it because i have to eat at the chow hall. but im also very active right now because im made to.  this morning we did a 40min core workout, along with burpees and mountain climbers. i almost puked


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Damn that does sound intense.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2011)

well, i fucking got tasked to do honor guard today.. not sure when i start yet, but im really pissed. i know this will fuck with my weight routine, and i highly doubt i'll be able to eat enough or consistently enough to stay in "shape".  they say the military is all volunteer, but thats just the entering process. once your in, they make you do whatever the fuck they want. its no wonder that many peeps dont re enlist.  gonna hit legs in a few, and here is a pic from yesterday for me to look back on in 6 months and say "wow, i looked like that and was almost happy with where i was"


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> well, i fucking got tasked to do honor guard today.. not sure when i start yet, but im really pissed. i know this will fuck with my weight routine, and i highly doubt i'll be able to eat enough or consistently enough to stay in "shape".



Does that mean being chosen for honor guard isn't exactly an honor?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

Damn man that sucks ass. How long does that shit last for?


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Does that mean being chosen for honor guard isn't exactly an honor?



no, it is an honor. but there is a lot of marching, and its very disciplined. honestly i dont want to do it because i just want to be myself for a little while. i mean i just got a gf, now ill be working 12+ hours a day possibly, weekends etc. 

its 6 months. and i didnt work out, fuck it. not really in the mood.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> new gf?? Is that where you are getting your "extra activity"?? haha


 where's the 'like' button?


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

Damn P, that blows chunks. Its gonna be a bitch for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

you also go on R&R?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2011)

Bump..........another MIA.

What's up PM?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been good just busy with life, girl, work and school. I'm lifting 2 days a week push/pull. Havent done legs in a few months cuz I tore my quad. Wasn't super bad but there is a lot of scar tissue and I've been in therapy for 3+ months


----------



## x~factor (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice to hear from you again man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I've been good just busy with life, girl, work and school. I'm lifting 2 days a week push/pull. Havent done legs in a few months cuz I tore my quad. Wasn't super bad but there is a lot of scar tissue and I've been in therapy for 3+ months



How the hell did you tear your quad?   

Good luck with the rehab!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

what he said....how's things?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have a laptop right now, and I hate posting from my phone haha.

Ok, have a gf, started dating like 2 months ago. The last one I had cheated on me and had mad issues. I was her longest relationship, 3 months and she's 26. So yea..

New girl is awesome I like her a lot, and shes actually a good girl so that's nice. I did legs for the first time in about 6 months( squats went to 275, 5 reps 3 sets.). I tore part of my quad, from flag football. I juked a guy and went to sprint off and bam! Felt like a super cramp. There was immediate bruising and swelling though. It was only a slight tear and no surgery. I have a lot of scar tissue and just finished physical therapy today.

I also have to recant what I said about honor guard. I was just bitter at the time and close minded. I need to be more open, as it was a great experience and a great honor. I can't explain the feeling as you hand a flag to a widow and give the message of condolence. It's just made me feel so proud of what I do and that I actually matter. Something my regular military job doesn't do. I also did a dignified transfer, I was a pal bearer. Because of that I got coined by a commander at the pentagon!

Anyway hope all is well and once my laptop is back ill read/post more often


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome back premier, glad all is well


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey amigo!
Good to hear you are having a good experience in the AF.
You are doing important things.


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi P!    New girlfriend?  Sweet deal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to hear you are back at it (inside and outside the gym)!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Push

DB bench
50x8
75x6
100x6
110x5
120x5
120x5

Seated DB mili
60x6
85x8
85x7
85x6

CG bench
185x6
225x5
225x4
225x4

DB flyes
35x10
35x10
35x8

Lateral/front DB raises(superset)
30x10/10
30x8/8


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

That was last Wednesday, pull was today

Pull

Deadlift
135x8
225x6
315x3
405x3
455x1
475x1

Yates row
135x10
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

BB curl
45x8
95x10
95x10
95x10
95x10
95x10

GM's
95x8
135x6
135x6

DB hammer curl 
50x10
60x6
60x6
60x3

Standing DB curl
35x5

Stopped there because my hands hurt. Felt like my skin was peeling off. The equipment is pretty new and the knurling on it is brutal


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

Heavy deads premier, how heavy can you can up to?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work !  

That's a lot of pulling


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Dave that was a max effort pull, but I've pulled quite a bit more in the past. 

Thanks YM!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 22, 2011)

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Hey Dave that was a max effort pull, but I've pulled quite a bit more in the past.
> 
> Thanks YM!


 good work...I pulled 405 up for 3, so tried the 475....no dice.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not trying to cut per se, i just have a hard time maintaining weight above 190 with all the activity they make us do. so right now im 190-192lbs. it varies day to day. the only way i can stay above that is by eating 1k extra kcals a day from things like cookies or chocolate.. and im trying to stay away from sweets.
> 
> thanks guys, it depends on what i start the routine with. if i do incline pressing, then triceps, i have to go lighter on shoulder presses. i think before i went on vacation i was using this or 90's
> 
> also have a new gf, so workouts didnt take place *sigh*.. i'll try and make it all 3 days this week


 

New Gf   need to replace Cardio with Sexercise!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2011)

Been on vacation. Back in the gym now.

Today Legs

Squats
135x10
225x8
225x8
275x3
315x3

Front squat
135x8
135x8
135x8
185x3
225x2

Sldl
135x10
225x8
225x8
315x6 (straps)

First time doing legs in a long while, so I wanted to get some reps in. They are already screaming at me. I also ran a mile earlier this afternoon for AF pt.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

That's a strong first workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

....tomorow is gonna be REAL fun for ya!

Where was your R&R?
When are you coming over here for your 6 month rotation?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha thx guys. I went to Bella Vista AR to visit my aunt. It's in the north west corner. I'm band C1 so it started in December. I volunteered but didn't get picked. Oh well..

My legs are sore as fuck, did a tabatas workout today for AF pt, then went to the gym and did pull

Yates row
135X10
185x6
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

Db rows
100x8
100x8
100x6

Db hammer curl
65x6
65x6
65x6

BB curl
95x10
95x9
95x6
95x8
95x7

BB shrugs
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

Was a good workout, idk what happened on the BB curls. I think it was due to inconsistent ri's and I went heavy on the Yates rows and hammers. Not sure what I weigh right now, as the field house doesn't have a scale.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2011)

Push

I'm so sore, an I got off school late. So I had to cram this workout before tha field house closes.

Push
DB bench
50x8
75x6
100x5
120x5
120x3
120x5

Seated DB mili
85x7
85x4
75x6
75x5

CG bench
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x5

Standing mil
135x6
135x6


----------



## x~factor (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to be as strong as you when I grow up.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha thanks ray. 

Shit, I had 2 more sets of standing mil press, fuck I hate typing this shit on my phone

135x6
135x5 (last rep was push press)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2011)

...I'm just gonna free-jack his ass when I get old..er...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha.. 

Legs from Monday

Squat
135x6
225x5
275x3
315x4
315x3
315x3
315x3

Squat(rest pause) 
225x12

Box squat RI=60
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x1

On that last box squat I shot up and wasnt holding the bar securely enough.. So it shot up in the air and came crashing down on the box.. I felt really bad because it bent the BB


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2011)

Strong squats, like to be able to hit those kind of numbers one day


----------



## x~factor (Dec 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Strong squats, like to be able to hit those kind of numbers one day



You and me, buddy.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks! I saw a guy in there today doing atg squats with 425.. And doing sets of 8. Granted he was like 6'5" and 250.. But still


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2011)

Pull

Rack dead below the knee
135x10
225x6
315x4
405x3
475x1
495x1 (this is the most that fits on the bar)

Yates rows
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x5
135x12

BB curl
65x10
95x10
95x10
95x10
95x10
95x6

DB hammer 
50x8
50x6
40x8
40x8

BB shrug
225x10
225x10
225x10

Good workout, had to rush a bit though because the field house was closing. I skipped push this week because my shoulders hurt. I don't know if I didn't warm up properly or I it's like tendinitis.. Oh well

Also all the elweight that'll fit on the bar is 495 because they only have bumper plates


----------



## x~factor (Dec 16, 2011)

When you can't fit anymore plates, you know its a good day. LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2012)

ok well, the gym was closed the week before i went on vacation.. then i was on vacation for 2 weeks.  as soon as i got back, i got sick! and it was a nasty cold for 2 more weeks.. im about over it, so i'll be off this week. back to the gym next week after the 6 week layoff


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice to hear from you again premier, thought you were too loved up to train!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> ok well, the gym was closed the week before i went on vacation.. then i was on vacation for 2 weeks.  as soon as i got back, i got sick! and it was a nasty cold for 2 more weeks.. im about over it, so i'll be off this week. back to the gym next week after the 6 week layoff


Better late then never


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2012)

Well.............you should be ready to go after 6 weeks off   What's the new goal?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Nice to hear from you again premier, thought you were too loved up to train!!!



lmao! hell no, i love training and i'll do it until im laid in the dirt

aint that the truth JD! good to see you back at it.

YM, im about to join the IPF and start training for this:
Sunday, October 21, 2012-- 9th Annual USAPL Southeastern USA Regional Open Championships 
Location: Florida State University -- Tallahassee, Florida 
Meet Director: Robert Keller
E-mail: rhk@verizon.net
Telephone: 954.790.2249 
On-line Application: Coming Soon!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweet!!!    Lock it out!!!  Good luck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

PreMier said:


> lmao! hell no, i love training and i'll do it until im laid in the dirt
> 
> aint that the truth JD! good to see you back at it.
> 
> ...


Awesome Jake... You have a naturally great physique..... KILL IT


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2012)

still been a bit sick.. nasty cold. anyway, i'm fully dedicated to powerlifting, and i start tuesday.  no more crossfit for the air force thank god. here was yesterdays workout

For Time:
800m run
30 handstand pushups
40 pullups
50 50lb kettlebell swings
60 situps
70 burpees
800m run
50 45lb(bb) thrusters
30 pushups

from a little while back, but ill be here in about 6 weeks. already changed the diet and im at about 188lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2012)

Good looking workout.....How long did it take you?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 4, 2012)

PreMier said:


> 800m run
> 30 handstand pushups
> 40 pullups
> 50 50lb kettlebell swings
> ...



Brutal workout! Physique is looking good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

If I trained to do that workout I'd be around 150 lbs!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2012)

took slightly over 30 mins.. and i almost died. 2 finished in around 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2012)

PreMier said:


> took slightly over 30 mins.. and i almost died. 2 finished in around 25



Nice.   Looks "fun"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2012)

so the last time i worked out was 16dec11.  been far too long. i just lifted this evening, but i might have a small hernia.. it happened sometime sunday, and i dont know how it did. going to the doctor tomorrow

here is the workout, and ill be doing a typical westside routine. i've written one up previously so i'll be using it.

ME squat/dead

GM
45x8
135x5
185x3
215x3
245x1
275x1
305x1(bad form so wont go this high)

GHR
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

hypers(kettlebell)
44x6
44x6
44x5

wg pullups
6
5
4

decent workout, my posterior chain is fried and im going to be hurting like crazy tomorrow. i feel it


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm so 'on the fence' about the whole crossfit thing.  

Just because of the intensity, does it eat up any of the muscle mass?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2012)

well, the body will adapt at whatever you do. so it is high intensity/cardio/endurance stuff. so if you have more muscle than needed to do that type of work, yes you'll lose it. if not you'll gain it. most people that do it are quite strong, and very fit from what ive seen. its just not my cup of tea right now.

ME bench from thursday

dead press
135x5
205x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265xF

JM press
135x12
135x12
135x10
135x8
135x8
135x8

bb rows
135x10
185x8
185x6

dips
bw/16
bw/15
bw/7 (tricep pain)

bb curls
45x8
95x8
115x5
115x5

decent workout. im pissed because the main gym here is closed, and the field house is closed on the weekend.. im going to have to workout sunday to do westside.  the main gym opens again in late march/early april.. so that'll be good. also i didnt get in my DE leg day because i volunteered for a concert last night. i had to help tear down the stage and equipment and stage and i was there from 6pm until almost 1am


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2012)

DE bench

bb bench
135x8
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

cg bench
225x6
225x6

db mili
65x10
70x10
10x8

external rotation (green band) rotator
gbx12
gbx12
gbx12

weight 191


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2012)

been bad at updating this, sorry. here is tuesdays workout 14feb12

ME squat/deadlift

gm
45x8
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x1
285x1

glute ham raise
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

hyper(holding kettlebell)
44x10
44x10
44x9

widegrip pullup
7
5
5


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2012)

thursdays 16feb12

ME bench

deadpress
135x5
185x3
215x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265xF fuck 

JM press
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x11
135x8
135x8

bb rows
185x8
185x8
185x8

dips
bwx16
bwx14
bwx9

wg pullups
bwx7
bwx5
bwx5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet looking wo Jake!  Just be careful with those deadpresses (I assume those are a complete stop on the chest).  Really, really hard on the shoulder capsule


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2012)

todays workout

DE squat/deadlift

box squat
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

sldl
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8

situps
10
10
10
10

HB reverse hyper
10x8
10x8
10x8
10x8

SMR foam rolling
ITB
Quads
hamstrings
hip flexors


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet looking wo Jake!  Just be careful with those deadpresses (I assume those are a complete stop on the chest).  Really, really hard on the shoulder capsule



ha.. actually im looking forward to switching workouts next week because they do hurt my shoulders. yes, i start from about 1" above my chest and press up.  i do prehab work with a rubber band for my rotator on DE bench days.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2012)

DE bench

bb bench
wu/135x5
wu/185x5

225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

CG bench
225x4
225x3

db mili
70x10
70x10
70x10

external rotations
green bandx12
gbx12
gbx12

did some calf work too, because there is a calf machine at the gym i go to sundays. my training changes next week


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2012)

my arms are hurting from the cg bench, like the bones. i wrote them down wrong i just noticed, it should read 255


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great and conistent workouts.  How did that injury ever turn out?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2012)

the quad feels good. i have some major scar tissue build up that will probably never go away though. i really need to stretch more, thatll help keep it from happening again.

M/E squat/dead

rack pulls(below knee)
135x6
225x6
315x3
345x3
375x3
405x1
435x1
465x1
495x1
495x1

gm
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

hanging leg raise
10
10
9

kb lunges(weight is each hand, and reps is per leg, then switch)
35x10
35x9
35x8

wg pullups
5
5
5

the field house i use only has bumper plates. so the most i can fit on the bar is 5, which is the 495. i was double overhand until the 495 and i switched to over/under.  i might drive to a different gym next week to plate load and actually see what i can pull from below the knee.  also im supposed to be doing cable crunches instead of leg raises.. but no cable machine, and leg press instead of lunges.  gym should open in 8 weeks or so then i can get the equipment that i need


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the cable crunches hardly ever do regular an crunches anymore


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2012)

M/E bench

floor press
135x5
135x5
185x3
215x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265x1
275x1
285x1

JM
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x9

bb rows
185x8
185x8
185x8

dips
15
15
10

db hammer
55x10
55x8
55x8
55x6
45x4

had really low RI's on the db hammers, because the guy was trying to close the gym. i went a little later than normal, because i ate dinner kinda late and wanted my stomach to settle. also i didnt go up that fast on the floor presses because i was stuck at 265 on dead press for 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I love the cable crunches hardly ever do regular an crunches anymore



yea, i really miss them. but hanging leg raises are pretty good, and planks.  i think the cable crunches strengthen the hip flexors though?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2012)

D/E squat/dead

box squat
135x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
i wish the box they have was a little shorter, like an inch or two. oh well, this felt good and speed was good coming off the box

deadlift(60% based on 450max) i really dont know what my max is so im guesstimating
225x3
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

HB reverse hypers
15x8
15x8
15x8
15x8

smr roller
lats
hips
itb


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2012)

sundays D/E bench

speed bench
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

overhead press
155x5
155x5
155x5
155x5(push press on last rep)

cg bench
225x5
225x5
225x5

lateral raises
20x12
20x12
15x12

bb curls
65x10
115x5
115x5
115x5

was gonna try and do calves, but there was a lot of people there and i didnt want to wait forever.  i forgot to weigh myself as well.. oh well. thursday i have an appointment at the hawc here and ill be doing the bodpod!  ive done it twice before, so we'll see what it says haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice OH Presses


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah what he said. ^^  

Catching up in here, so do you see alot of caryover from the rack pulls to your dead numbers?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 28, 2012)

+3 

Beasting on OHP!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks guys!  omerta, here is a brilliant article on it T NATION | Rack Em Up - Rack Pull Variations

i pull from below the knee about 2 inches, i feel its an excellent posterior chain exercise, and personally it is very taxing on my CNS. after a heavy pull im completely wasted, but its not really because my muscles are tired. i know this will help me deadlift and squat more

M/E dead/squat

rack pull
135x6
225x6
315x3
355x3
405x3
445x1
495x1
495x1

gm's
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

hanging leg raise
10
10
10

kettlebell lunges
35x10
35x10
35x8

wg pullups
6
6
5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice pic (you show off)!!   LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

You have a power rack, and they let you use chalk??? I am so jealous.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2012)

once i can pull that from the floor i'll get a video. im so fucking sore, my whole body hurts right now. i might have to take a week off soon. i need to sleep more, i cant wait for the weekend.

M/E bench

floor press
135x5
135x5
185x3
215x3
235x3
255x1
270x1
285x1

jm press
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x8
135x10
135x9

bb rows
185x8
185x8
185x8

dips(kettlebell hooked on belt)
62x5
88x5
88x5

db hammer
55x10
55x8
55x8
55x6
55x5

the db curls were really hard, felt like my biceps were gonna tear out haha and the bb rows, because my back is sore as fuck. also i did the bod pod today, im at the very high end of moderately lean/bordering excess fat(starts at 20%) also my resting metabolic rate is pretty high, it was calculated at 1833kcals burned.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2012)

19% ??   I thought you'd be lower


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

yep, so did i. i have put on some weight since november, due to the holidays and such.

i have 2 other bod pod results 1st from 24mar08:
weight 189.3
lean weight 141.4
fat weight 47.9

%fat 25.3
% lean 74.7

2nd is from 22sep08 (6months later):
weight 195.6
lean weight 147.9
fat weight 47.7

%fat 24.4
% lean 75.6

so ive improved over the years, slightly lol..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

D/E squat dead

box squat
135x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

deadlift (60% max)
225x7(wu)
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

revers hyper HB
20x8
20x8
20x8
20x8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have a power rack, and they let you use chalk??? I am so jealous.



lol, even when gyms said no chalk id still use it. as long as i didnt get it all over the floor no one really cared.  and there are 5 power racks lol =P


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


>



WTF?!?!?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are badass plates. And awesome weights there Premier

And thanks for the link, gonna read that over the weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2012)

well, im taking a week off. only been on westside for 4 weeks but i feel destroyed. probably because i hadnt been to the gym in a long time.. but i need to rest and recover. i will probably do todays d/e bench day on tuesday and then start back up with m/e squat/dead the following tues


----------



## x~factor (Mar 4, 2012)

What do D/E and M/E mean again?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

I prefer a week off to deload week


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

ray, its max effort and dynamic effort.  so basically a very heavy day, then lighter and accessory work the d/e day.

i like taking a week off, it gives me a chance to relax and just chill. the gym will always be there and im quite a ways out from my comp.

here is yesterdays M/E squat/deadlift day

gm
45x8
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
305x1

squats
255x8
255x8
255x5
255x5
i prob couldve done 8 again, but i started to get that 'cramp' feeling in my muscles, they were screaming. i couldnt even sit down or i started to stiffen up

hanging leg raise
10
10
10

hb reverse hyper
10x10
10x10
10x10

ghr's
8
8
8

im so sore, i might've overdone it slightly.  oh and the knurling on the bar there is just too much..


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ouch, that looks painful. That's why I don't give a shit and use the pad for squats. 

But love that feeling in the legs after squats. 

What comp are you looking at doing?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2012)

they dont have a pad, and i think its from the gm's. it does hurt though.

here is yesterday
M/E bench

dead press
135x5
185x3
215x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265x1! i was failing on this just a few weeks ago. felt good to hit it

bb bench
225x5
225x5
225x5

yates rows
205x10
205x10
205x10

bench dips
15
15
15

bb curls
65x8
115x8
115x8
115x7
115x5


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2012)

todays

D/E squat dead

box squats
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

SLDL
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8

hang leg raises
10
10
10

hyper
bwx8
bwx8
bwx7
bwx---

had to stop the workout short today. lower back is giving me some issues.. i dont know if its from the workout earlier this week, or if my hamstrings are too tight causing it to ache. i need to stretch more thats a for sure, and rest for now. but it was super tight im hoping it isnt a disc or something O_O


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2012)

my workouts are a little fucked because i got sunburned to shit.. its spring break here. anyway i did my d/e bench on monday(didnt have school) so here it is. also i will have to do m/e squat/deadlift tomorrow. my back is is still sunburned and i need to heal some. 

d/e bench

bb bench 50%
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

cg bench(switched bars after bench)
265x5
265x3
265x3

arnie press
30x6(trying to find working weight)
40x6
40x6
40x6

green external band rotations
12
12
12

i found there are 2 types of barbells at my gym. for the ring finger placement on one its much wider than the other(like 3"). anyway ive been using the wider one because the knurling on the bar is not as harsh.. but its been hurting my shoulders and generally felt weird. so now that i know they are different, i'll switch back and my weights should go up(taking less load off the chest/shoulder and putting it back on the lats/triceps where it belongs)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you find the 50% x 2 sets help?     I struggle with going so light.   I tried it a couple weeks a go but really could not get into it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2012)

its on a dynamic day, so mostly its active recovery. i get really beat up on the max effort stuff. also it gives my cns a chance to rest. honestly i want to do more weight, but the program works, so i just follow it lol.. its hard though.

m/e squat/dead

gm's
45x8
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
305x1

squats
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5

hang leg raise
10
10
10

reverse hb hyper
15x10
15x10
15x10

glute ham raise
8
8
8

my back is fucked yet again.. the knurling is so bad on the bars there it just rips the skin. im glad im done with gm's for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2012)

todays workout kinda sucked.. i hurt my knee yesterday and thats all i could think about. i didnt warm up properly before squats. now i can barely walk up and down stairs without sharp pain 

M/E bench

dead press
135x5
165x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265x1
275xFFFFFFFFF

bb bench
235x5
235x5
235x5

yates rows
205x10
205x10
205x10

bench dips
15
15

bb curl
65x10
115x8
115x7
115x7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

You are one strong mofo Jake..... and you are at cruising speed


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

Shit am I reading that right a 305lbs good morning haha your crazy strong


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks guys. yeap thats a 305 gm.  it did tear my back up again(knurling on the bar). i'll get a pic.  knee is still hurting a bit. im going to have to go easy on it, i jogged/walked a mile this morning.

tonights workout:

D/E squat dead

box squat
45/4(making sure not too much knee pain)
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

sldl
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

hanging leg raises
10
10
9

hyper(holding kettlebell)
44x8
44x8
44x8
44x5

bodyweight calf raises


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2012)

d/e bench

bb bench
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

cg bench
265x3
265x3
265x3

arnold press
40x6
40x6
40x6

calves

external rotations (rotator green band)
12
12
12


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy crap dude, that looks painful. Take a freakin beach towel and wrap it around the bar. 

Major props to ya for takin' the pain, no way I'd put up with that.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2012)

Not done or seen the Arnold press for a long time. Is it just supposed to make it harder or does it hit any different muscles?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy crap dude, that looks painful. Take a freakin beach towel and wrap it around the bar.
> 
> Major props to ya for takin' the pain, no way I'd put up with that.


In this case even a 'pussy pad' is acceptable!   Holy friggin GM's Batman!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

Stop tearing up your back you crazy bastard!

Great lifting though, like the way you've set up your workouts. Whats your ME exercise rotation for Upper/Lower?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2012)

ive written up 5 cycles so far is all.  all cycles are 2 weeks long. i have had to modify them in the gym because right now i have limited equipment.  like on m/e squat dead yesterday i was supposed to do leg press(accessory), but i did front squats, and i have been doing hanging leg raises instead of cable crunches.  hopefully the big gym will open back up soon and then i'll be able to do what im supposed to do.  here are the cycles, and this week i just started cycle 4. thats what i have so far, i need to write more up, i want to work more on the lower portion of the deaadlift

*cycle 1*

m/e squat/deadlift training
gm's
perform sets of 3 reps, until i cant get 3 and go singles. 

m/e bench press training
dead press
warmup with sets of 3 until i can only get sets of 1 

*cycle 2*

m/e squat/deadlift training
rack pulls
perform sets of 3 reps, until i cant get 3 and go singles. 

m/e bench press training
floor press
warmup with sets of 3 until i can only get sets of 1 (1-2 sets of 5 for warmup)

*cycle 3*

m/e squat/deadlift training
gm's
perform sets of 3 reps, until i cant get 3 and go singles. (warmup couple sets, then increase 30lbs)

m/e bench press training
dead press
warmup with sets of 3 until i can only get sets of 1 

*cycle 4*

m/e squat/deadlift training
rack pulls
perform sets of 3 reps, until i cant get 3 and go singles. (warmup couple sets, then increase 30lbs)

m/e bench press training
floor press
warmup with sets of 3 until i can only get sets of 1 (1-2 sets of 5 for warmup)

*cycle 5*

m/e squat/deadlift training
sumo deadlift
perform sets of 3 reps, until i cant get 3 and go singles. (warmup couple sets, then increase 30lbs)

m/e bench press training
dead press
warmup with sets of 3 until i can only get sets of 1 (1-2 sets of 5 for warmup)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks omerta and jd. i just feel like the pad pushes my neck forward and i dont like that. the knurling on the bar is just too much.. idk why the company makes them like that.  but the slightest movement of it with a 250+lb gm and it pulls the skin right off.

dave, i think the arnold press is a good exercise as long as you dont go too heavy on them. the rotation kinda scares me honestly but its just something different so thats why i do it. i get tired of military pressing or front/lateral raises.  i could probably do some upright rows too.

m/e squat dead

rack deads
135x8
225x6
315x3
345x3
375x3
405x3
435x1
465x1
495x1 (again bar fully loaded.. wish i could add more but the bumper plates are too big)

front squats
135x8
135x10
135x10
135x8

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

hb reverse hyper
15x10
15x10
15x9

ghr
8
8
8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2012)

m/e bench

floor press
135x5
155x5
185x3
215x3
235x3
255x1
275x1
295x1 ( woooo! )

jm
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12

yates row
135x10 *warmup
205x10
205x10
205x8

db pullovers
80x8
80x8
80x8

inc db curls
35x10
35x9
35x8


----------



## x~factor (Mar 30, 2012)

^Very nice!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks ray.  thats the most ive floor pressed in a long time. i couldve tried to go up another 10lbs but i didnt want to push my luck.

d/e squat dead

box squat
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

hypers (kettlebell - have to use this because it has those stupid fucking bars and i cant use a bb)
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x4

hanging leg raises
10
10
10

bb shrugs
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

leg extensions and calves (couldnt do, because i dont have the equipment at the gym)


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Jake, do you have a good article to read on M/E and D/E? It looks very interesting and I think it will fit the way I like to workout.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2012)

T NATION | 8 Keys to Maximum Strength - Part 1 The Eight Keys Part 1

T NATION | 8 Keys to Maximum Strength - Part 2 The Eight Keys Part 2

T NATION | 8 Keys to Maximum Strength - Part 3 The Eight Keys Part 3

T NATION | 8 Keys to Maximum Strength - Part 4 The Eight Keys Part 4

T NATION | Periodization Bible - Part 1 The Periodization Bible Part 1 

T NATION | Periodization Bible - Part 2 The Periodization Bible Part 2 

this is practically everything you need to get started with westside.. sorry i know its a shit ton of reading.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 1, 2012)

PreMier said:


> this is practically everything you need to get started with westside.. sorry i know its a shit ton of reading.



Damn. No kidding! I think I'll just wait for the movie version. LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

Dave Tate is the man


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

i have been really bad at following along in peoples journals and posting. been lazy, and worn out honestly.  here is the last few workouts.. oh and i sublexed a rib tonight 

d/e bench

bb bench
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

incline bb
135x10
225x5
225x5
225x5

ohp
185x6
185x3+2(push press)
185+5(push press)

single arm tri pulldown
30x15
30x10(lost count?)
30x15

bb curl
65x10
115x8
115x7
115x6

calves

external rotations green band
12
12
12


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

m/e squat dead
rack pulls
135x8
225x6
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x1
495x1
495x1(full bar)

front squat
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

hang leg raise
10
10
10

reverse hb hyper
20x10
20x10
20x10

ghr
8
8
8


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

m/e squat dead
rack pulls
135x8
225x6
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x1
495x1
495x1(full bar)

front squat
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

hang leg raise
10
10
10

reverse hb hyper
20x10
20x10
20x10

ghr
8
8
8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

NICE


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

m/e bench

floor press
135x8
155x5
185x3
215x3
235x3
255x1
275x1
305x1(guy i asked to spot me grabbed the bar.. fucking dumbass. anyway im not really going to count this)

jm
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12
145x12

yates row
135x10
205x10
205x10
205x8

db pullover
90x10
100x8
100x6

inc db curl
35x10
35x9
35x8


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

d/e squat dead
box squat
135x4
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

weighted hyper
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8
53x8

hanging leg raise
10
10
10

bb shrugs
275x8
275x8
275x8
275x6(grip)
135x8(3sec hold)

calves


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

d/e bench
bb bench
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

inc bb
135x10
225x5
225x4
225x4

ohp
185x5
185x5
185x4

standing oh tricep ext
20x15
20x15
20x15

bb curl
65x10
115x8
115x8
115x8

external rotations
12
12
12


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

m/e squat dead

sumo deadlift
135x8
225x5
255x3
285x3
315x3
345x3
375x3
405x1
435x1(fucked my rib here..) i think i couldve gotten 455..

front squat
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

hanging leg raise
10
10
10

pullups
5
5
(stopped)

ghr
8
8
8

i was able to pop the rib back in by rolling on a supplement bottle, i dont have a tennis ball, otherwise i wouldve tried that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

post 1050 is a double. oops.

thanks jd!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

The worst is when you ask for a spot, and they wrap their hands around the bar the whole time, all the while saying 'it's all you!'. Let go of the bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2012)

yea, thats what that kid did pretty much.. i even told him not to touch the bar unless i come back down and fail completely.. oh well.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2012)

Is sumo deadlift your usual style? The wide stance doesn't work for me!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2012)

no i hate sumo.. and i think i fucked up my back because the alternating grip and the fact the shoulders are forced forward because the arms are pushed against the quads.  im eliminating them from the routine all together.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

m/e bench

dead press
135x8
165x3
205x3
235x3
255x1
275x1(pb as far as i know. dead press is hard haha)

tate press
30x6
50x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2
60x2

yates rows
135x12
185x10
185x10
185x10

db hammer
60x9
60x9
70x5

good workout, but my back is still really sore. my gf has been massaging me a lot, and thats helped a ton. my ribs in my upper back, near my spine still hurt, its hard to breathe and move most the time.  i took it light on some stuff, and even skipped out on certain exercises.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

d/e squat dead

tonights workout

speed deads (50% of 1rm) 60 sec RI
135x6
225x6
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2

kb swings
62x5
106x5
106x5
106x5
106x5
106x5

hanging leg raise
10
10
10

bb shrugs
275x8
275x8
275x8
275x8

sldl
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3(strapped it up from here on. my hands and grip were getting trashed)
275x3
275x3


also this morning at 6am i did a crossfit workout:

800m run
20 pushups
20 pullups
20 box jumps
20 squat thrusts(20lb db)
20 burpees
repeat-


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

Now that looks like a tough workout Jake!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

PreMier said:


> speed deads (50% of 1rm) 60 sec RI


What is your RI normally?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What is your RI normally?



for what set?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2012)

Just in general... for squats, for example.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 23, 2012)

That crossfit workout looks brutal


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2012)

sorry, havent been around much, with school finals and im leaving on a TDY to texas for a while. havent been to the gym in a bit, i didnt want to be too sore in case they make us pt a bunch.  

ray on my max effort sets my rest is 3-5 minutes, then on other sets its usually 1-3 mins. it depends how close to my 1rm i am working.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2012)

How's Texas?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2012)

i just got back. i stayed in a hard shelter on a cot, but we had to build tents and run exercises for a CASF (contingency aeromedical staging facility). luckily we didnt have to wear kevlar or MOPP gear.

oh and i hate texas. but my experiences are mostly filled with military bases and training


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2012)

well, back to it tonight. my legs have lost quite a bit of size due to hardly ever doing squats anymore. but they are sure lean!(i need to shave, i know)


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2012)

M/E Squat Deadlift

GM
45x8
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
285x1

GHR
9
8
8
8

Hanging Leg Raises
8
8
8

Hypers
53x8
53x8
53x8

WG Pullups
7
5
5

decent workout for having so much time off. but im definitely gonna be sore!


----------



## x~factor (May 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


>



my goodness.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2012)

^^^ no shit ^^^


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2012)

Always impressed by your GM numbers


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2012)

thanks guys. here is yesterdays workout

M/E bench

Dead Press
135x8
185x3
215x3
225x3
245x1
255x1
265xF

JM
135x12
135x12
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

BB Row
185x10
185x10
185x6

Dips
BWx13
BWx11
BWx9

BB curls
65x8
115x8
115x7
115x5
75x12


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2012)

Nice Quads (you bastard!!!).......haha


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2012)

thanks haha.. theyve shrunk a bit actually because i never squat anymore. but my hamstrings are developing better


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

well, i took my DE days off last week because i was so sore from all the time off. ive been bad at updating and following on here. no excuse really.. here is the last 3 workouts.

tuesday M/E squat/dead

GM
135x6
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
305x1

Glute Ham Raise
8
8
8

Hanging leg raises(hurts so bad)
6
7
5

Hypers
53x8
53x8
53x8

WG Pullups
8
6
6


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

Thursday

M/E Bench

Dead Press
135x10
185x3
215x3
225x3
245x1
255xF not sure what the fuck.. i got 265x1 a month ago or so. this was really heavy feeling though..

JM Press
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

BB Rows
185x7
185x8
185x8

Dips
BWx15
BWx13
BWx13

BB Curl
65x12
95x9
115x8
115x8
115x6
65x14


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

Friday 

D/E squat/dead

Box squat(lowered this to a 12" box)
45x6
135x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2

SLDL
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Hanging Leg Rasie
6
6
2 

HB Reverse hyper
15x8
15x8
15x8
15x8

calves


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

Wish I could do Westside.......


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

i really love it, one of the best programs imo. it does cause havoc on the cns though, im always tired it seems like.

Sundays workout

DE bench

BB bench
135x8
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

CG bench
225x4
225x2

seated DB mili
50x10
70x10
90x5

external rotations green band
12
12
12

weight is 181lbs and strength is ok. i need to clean my diet up more and do a little more cardio. ran a 5k last week that was kinda cool.  i took this week off, because i started to get sick, i hope its gone by next week, been pounding the zinc and echinacea


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i really love it, one of the best programs imo. it does cause havoc on the cns though, im always tired it seems like.
> 
> Sundays workout
> 
> ...


Good stuff... strong as an ox, and can run a 5k


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> seated DB mili
> 50x10
> 70x10
> *90x5* (snip)
> ...



How tall are you again?

And  on the seated presses. I was *struggling *with a 50 lbs. dumbbell on seated presses for just _5 _reps during today's workout.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

yep, gotta run in the military! curt im 5'9"


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

You look a LOT bigger than 181 lbs. Your legs alone must weigh 100 lbs each!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

Many years ago I used to run.... a lot.  Now I lift.  Could not imagine doing both at the level you are.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2012)

thanks guys. im feeling it though, the heavy db presses kinda hurt my shoulders. ive been sick so ive had time to rest some, plus i'll be 30 this year and i dont recover that well.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

I'm 32 this year in October, not a great feeling


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

damn youngsters.  

I turn 39 this year.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

PreMier said:


> thanks guys. im feeling it though, the heavy db presses kinda hurt my shoulders. ive been sick so ive had time to rest some, plus i'll be 30 this year and i dont recover that well.





davegmb said:


> I'm 32 this year in October, not a great feeling





omerta2010 said:


> damn youngsters.
> 
> I turn 39 this year.



Boo f-ing hoo   I am turning 57 this next Xmas Eve!  LOL.


----------



## x~factor (May 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Boo f-ing hoo   I am turning 57 this next Xmas Eve!  LOL.



I don't feel so bad. I'm _only_ turning 45 this November.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Boo f-ing hoo   I am turning 57 this next Xmas Eve!  LOL.



haha............Old timer


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I don't feel so bad. I'm _only_ turning 45 this November.


Don't make me come up there   Do you ever go to Seaside Heights in the summer?  My gf took me there once last summer.  I never even heard of it.  Awesome place to spend time on the beach, and eat plenty of boardwalk food



yellowmoomba said:


> haha............Old timer


Yeah..... no shit. Old timer for sure!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

been sick the lat couple weeks. training heavy like this and working in a hospital around a bunch of sick fucks isnt doing me any favors. im bothered because every time i start to make a little progress, i regress because of getting sick. i need some motivation to train hard, otherwise im concerned i'll bomb this fall at the meet


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey P!  Ok I'm chiming in with the age - 54 and due to be up for the DENNY'S SENIOR DISCOUNT in September... LMAO    Will I go there?  No, I don't think so  lol

Dude - Need motivation?  I'll give you motivation


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't make me come up there   Do you ever go to Seaside Heights in the summer?  My gf took me there once last summer.  I never even heard of it.  Awesome place to spend time on the beach, and eat plenty of boardwalk food



Been there once or twice. It's definitely a good place to spend a hot summer day. Wildwood is good as well but geared more towards the younger crowds. Another good one is Belmar, it's a bit closer to me too!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks katt =) sometimes i just feel like i'll never reach the level i want to be at. but i keep on truckin

here is tuesdays M/E squat/deadlift

GM
135x6
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
305x1 (poor form)

Glute Ham Raise
8
8
8
8

Hanging Leg Raise
6
6
6

KB Hyper
62x8
62x8
62x8

WG Pullup
5
5
4

wed i did a hardcore core workout, and right now my back and abs are so fucked. i also pressed a full keg over my head 3x. for only 155-165lbs that shit is heavy as fuck


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

tonights M/E bench

Dead Press
135x6
185x3
215x3
225x3
235x1
245x1

JM Press
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x10
135x10
135x10

BB Rows
165x8
165x10
165x10 these were really hard since my back and core are fried

Dips
bwx20
bwx12
bwx10

BB Curls
65x10
95x10
95x10
95x6

weight 180lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2012)

If I GM'ed as much as you Jake, I would have a really bad morning at the ER!  Impressive strength my man


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks JD. even with the time off i havent lost too much strenght, even though i feel weak. i also think im shrinking, but its probably mental.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2012)

friday D/E Squat Dead

box squat 12"
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

SLDL
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

HLR
6
4+1
4

HB Reverse Hyper
15x8
15x8
15x8
15x8

calves


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2012)

today

D/E Bench

BB Bench
135x8
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

CG Bench
225x4
225x4

DB Mili
50x10
75x9
75x7

External Rotator
GreenBand
12
12
12

Calves


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

Sets of 3 are great aren't they


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2012)

im sure i'll feel it tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

my whole body hurts. i started taking creatine, im going to front load to saturate my muscles faster(10g/ED for 10 days) then i'll drop to 5g. most likely i'll just use this bottle for a month and a half(250g) until its gone. i using it mainly for a pushup competition i'll be in on the 22nd.  its 10mins long, as many as possible O_O

M/E Squat/Dead

GM
135x6
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
295x1

GHR
10
10
10
8

HLR
6
6
5

KB Hyper
62x8
62x8
62x8

WG Pullup
5
5
5

also idk if anyones seen this.. but it made me shed a tear. freaking amazing.. 
Andrew De Leon on America's Got Talent - Opera Goth Singer


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2012)

PreMier said:


> also idk if anyones seen this.. but it made me shed a tear. freaking amazing..
> Andrew De Leon on America's Got Talent - Opera Goth Singer



I'm rooting for that guy.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2012)

im bad at this lately.  here is thursdays M/E Bench

Dead Press
135x6
185x3
215x3
225x3
235x1
245x1
255x1

JM Press
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

BB Row
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

Dips
11
11
11

BB Curl
65x12
95x10
95x8
95x8
65x12


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2012)

D/E Squat

Box Squat
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2

SLDL
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

HLR
6
6
5

HB Reverse Hyper
15x8
15x8
15x8
15x8

Calves


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2012)

D/E Bench

BB Bench
135x10
185x6
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

CG Bench
225x4
225x4

DB Mili
50x10
75x10
75x8
90x6

External Rotator
12
12
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice benchin


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

Good stuff Jake!

Question.  Why not the external rotator first, rather then last?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2012)

One day I will read that 200 pages you sent me on M/E and D/E and do the program.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

You had the press up comp yet?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You had the press up comp yet?



No they pushed it back. They wanted everyone to sign a waiver realeasing the military from any liability, and it's a military function.. Haha



JerseyDevil said:


> Good stuff Jake!
> 
> Question.  Why not the external rotator first, rather then last?


Just following the program an it has the prehab movements last in the program. I guess because I'm preventing an injury rather than rehab?

Thanks YM!

Ray my program doesn't follow it perfectly because my gym has hardly any equipment.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

I turned off my Internet yesterday so I'll be posting from my phone. So excuse typos please lol..

M/E Squat Dead

Rack Pull
135x10
225x6
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x1
495x1
495xF(distracted)

Front Squat
135x10
135x10
185x6
185x6

HLR
5
5
4

Hyper
62x9
62x8
62x8
62x8

Couldn't finish my workout.. Ran out of time. Also I was distracted on my max set.. First the fucking guy at the gym said I had too much weight on the bar and not go past 455!!! Then my gf stood right in my line of sight and giggled cuz I made a noise. Fucking so mad. Oh well


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Couldn't finish my workout.. Ran out of time. Also I was distracted on my max set.. First the fucking guy at the gym said I had too much weight on the bar and not go past 455!!! Then my gf stood right in my line of sight and giggled cuz I made a noise. Fucking so mad. Oh well



Did the guy have a better physique than you? I highly doubt it. It's so hilarious when guys with lesser physique give advice. I understand if he's an old fart, at least you would think he's talking from experience.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2012)

Was the noise a fart?  Seriously, I have farted many times unexpectedly doing deads, and more often squats.  Shows you are working hard


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Couldn't finish my workout.. Ran out of time. Also I was distracted on my max set.. First the fucking guy at the gym said I had too much weight on the bar and not go past 455!!! Then my gf stood right in my line of sight and giggled cuz I made a noise. Fucking so mad. Oh well



 as least it was your GF and not some random hot chic


----------

